# *****************, London : Part 28



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wehey I've never been first to post on a new thread 

Just wanted to say huge congrats to Zoe, so excited and pleased for you!           

Hi to everyone else

Love dolphin xx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind wishes everyone  This thread has been, and will continue to be such a support to me, 

EBC- i feel the same, if not worse as havent even had a blood test yet so it could be (three) faulty pee sticks! Praps i should have got that sorted before posting, a wee bit premature/ overexcited. Oh well! Its natural to worry, just another step of the long, long journey but you've got here! Little steps eh?

Zo x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Marmo - very good news on the confirmation!  so happy for you!    i know what you mean to want "twins" - it's kind of "efficient" to be busy once and never need to worry about getting pregnant again!  the good thing of singleton is that you will be ale to give him/her undivided attention and love! also, it's definitely less work, which is a plus.    hope everything will go well from here.   

Zoelouise - hurray! that's fantastic!!    CRGH is really flying high at the moment! as for out-of-hour number, i was in CRGH this morning (from 9:30 to 12). they were as busy as in a weekday and their out-of-hour mobile phone didn't stop ringing for all this time! i'm sure they will be able to arrange your blood test very quickly when you call on tuesday.  

EBC - poor you.... i know exactly how you feel - the anxiety and the worries.... it's very natural to feel that way. most peole do, even if they fall pregnant naturally without any difficulty. let alone us, who have to go through so much to get pregnant.... try think of every day that you are pregnant as a gift from nature/god, no matter what happens next.  every day you have with this child growing inside you is a wonderful gift.   focus on the present, now and here. sending you lost of     . i found hypnothysizing helped to achieve relaxation and releasing anxiety. if ou are interesting in more details, PM me. i can give you some recommendations.

AFM - i was basted this morning!   doctor said DH had very good numbers of swimmers and they are all inside me now!   the procedure was not very pleasant but it was ok. it didn't help that i didn't manage to keep my bladder full!   the wonderful thing was that i was the last patient and the doctor and nurses let me lie down there for 20 mins!   that definitely gave me a piece of mind and felt more relaxed. 

now, i'm officially on 2ww, OTD 17/5/10.    i'm determined not to test before OTD. anybody catch me trying to do it please don't even hestitate to stop me by any means and methods you can find on the cyber space!    please send me lots of   . i definitely need them! 

off to do my hypno now to keep myself relaxed.  

 to everybody and wish you all have a nice long weekend. 

swallow


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Zoe congrats- I'm pretty sure 3 pee sticks can't be wrong so enjoy,

Swallow- enjoy relaxing and being Pupo

GG the concert sounds great and lovely for you two to have time together- 

Marmo and EBC hope it is sinking in for you both now!

Kdb- cupcakes sound fab, 

Molly how was the gestone, this time I'm goign to try and  learn how to do it myself so I can go down to my mum and dad's during the 2ww- but I'm not sure I'll be brave enough, 

i had scan on thrusday that showed my lining was good and 7mm so needs to get a bit thicker, has Acupuncture this am so hopefully lots of bloodflow going to the right places, have a scan on tuesday and then hopefully start gestone! 
Enjoy the bank holiday everyone, 

kate x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Zoe, big huge congratulations!!!!
Livity I can recommend hot water bottle or wheat bag to thicken the lining.  Very comforting too! Good luck next week
Swallow well done on being PUPO - I have everything crossed for you.
GG i am really jealous of your gig!  Must check out the place in Essex Road we live a short bus ride away and were in Angel this afternoon.

Big hugs to everyone!!


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance. DH had to give me a talking to as I couldn't stop crying. We decided to do another hpt to put my mind at rest which it did, still pregnant.      

Swallow - I think the relaxation wil help. I bought Zita West's CD which I used post ET. It was relaxing so I might put that on for a while. 

I'm still thinking about Marmo. How was she sure it was a singleton. Any ideas?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

No idea on the singelton thing- I was wondering too, 

Thanks for the hot water bottle tip Gilly- always get confused about when you should and shouldn't use them- am going for keeping it covered and wearing big slippers so my feet don't get cold! where are you at tx wise?

Kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

*
Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Woo hoo Zoe, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!



... plus mega-sticky vibes to EBC and Marmo! 

GG - gig sounds fab, esp De La Soul!! Know what you mean... when I was in NZ a customer of my mum's gave her a sackful of p/fruit for her staff (and me!!).

Kate - sounds like everything is on track  Am sure the acu will help, along with the warmth that Gilly suggested (lower belly + lower back) - also not doing too much physical activity, so that the blood flow isn't diverted to somewhere else!

Right, must dash - 9pm and we haven't had dinner yet - spoiled for choice here in Brighton!    

xoxo


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

hi girls

A couple of you are asking about how Marmo knows she has a singleton - I'm only guessing so Marmo please do let us know! - but the clinic measure your hcg levels, and in a twin pg the hcg levels are much higher so maybe Marmo's levels were more in line with what they would expect with a singleton... having said that, I only found out when we had the scan and they had taken blood before that... anyhoooo there's my theory for how Marmo knows!     

I wish there was something decent to watch on tv, shocking for a saturday night!

Dolphin xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Kate, like kdb said keep your tummy and feet warm pre transfer. I have a small wheat bag which I used to take to work and hide under my desk at lunch times and a sheep shaped hot water bottle for home    Warming foods also help, acu and chilling out. Post transfer do not use anything hot on your tummy, I also avoid baths during the 2ww which for me is torture as I LOOOOVE hot baths. Eat brazil nuts and pineapple as they are said the aid implantation too   

We have our first appt with Mr Serhal on Thursday let's see what he says.  After 3 failed cycles at the Hammersmith I want some answers and solutions!

What did you all ask at your first appointments?


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

iPhone! Forgot I'd be able to use it to stay in touch.

EBC - dolphin was right and it was my hcg levels. They were 996 which indicates just the one. Totally understand where your head is at, I'm still doing pregnancy tests and worrying about every twinge. Big hugs and hang in there!

Sorry not to do more personals, I'll post again later but have to get to bed!


----------



## ElizaC (Feb 28, 2010)

Ebc- Yes it's your hgc levels that they test. Mine was 7029 super duper high! I was told by both Joy & Megan that there was a good chance there was more than one. But a few days later had a bleed & bad cramps & thought that was it. So I was so happy to find out I was blessed with one heartbeat xx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Pineapple - gillydaff just re-read yesterdays posts and wanted to pass on something I read about pineapple. Like brazil nuts it has loads of selenium so is good for building up your lining but fresh pineapple has something else in it which can cause contractions, women in tropical countries eat it to induce labour, pastuerised juice is good though because it kills the contraction thing and keeps the selenium - according to the worldwide interweb so who really knows! 

Gelatogirl- we haven't had that conversation yet  I'm from Adelaide and have been here since 2004. Not sure I'll ever move back, dh is English and hates hot weather so not really the ideal place for him 

AFM- having some really bad cramps and endo pain and praying the little guy stays in there. I've definitely gotten attached. But having a lovely weekend in the peaceful Rutland countyside and saw my first bluebell wood yesterday. So beautiful!


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Marmo- you saw the bluebells!   Def a sign of good things to come... I read the same about pineapples and have actually stopped the juice too... clexane can do the blood thinning job!! keep nice and relaxed and have a few lie downs when you can...

KDB- thank you for the big congrats!   Made me smile a lot!

EBC- i bought some more pee sticks yesterday to get me through the next few weeks. It is so reassuring to see the two lines, i hope they stay put. Although i am incredibly thankful and happy to be here, there is definately a sense of unease for me because i had no idea that i had lost my last pregnancy (two years ago) as no bleeding at all and only found out at the 12week scan. Not my best moment   

I really liked what Swallow said about living for each day as a blessing to have a little one inside us. I do feel very, very grateful. Thanks Swallow for the nudge  

Eliza- glad all is going well, hope youre finally being pampered by DH  

Kate, GillyD- I am a really cold person and so i have used a wheat- type bag that you microwave for warmth the whole time. I just make sure its not too hot! I think psychologically it helped me think of the growing lining and then incubating the chick   My cat does the job sometimes  

Swallow-        for your tww! Best, best of luck  

Come on tuesday! I want this blood test over with


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hi everyone 

bookmarking, but wanted to say a huge congrats to everyone with BFPs recently, and    to those with BFNs and      to all the 2wwers. We have our first appointment with Mr S on the 11th of may, but I have already been in toouch with Alpesh to ask our importing our chosen donor from the US. I am waiting to hear if it is going to be ok or not....   

Zoe I can totally get where you are about yoru BFP - it is amazing but the anxiety won't go away until at least your 12 wk scan - I had a MMC at 8 wks and if get a BFP again will be a bag of nerves until we see good things at 12 wks       for you and  

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Ooops sorry - my mistake on the pineapple consumption post-transfer!


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all 

Still lurking on here.  Just wanted to say big congratulations for all those fabulous BFPs.  I can understand why it is just the next stage of worrying though.  Really hope everything works out well for you all.

Ceci - Really hope this is a successful cycle for you.

Isn't the weather awful today?  Am trapped inside with DH who is maxing out on football on tv.

Louise x


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Wow just been trying to catch up on all the goings on since i last looked on here.  My computer packed up   so haven't been able to make contact with everyone.  So hopefully lots of catching up this weekend.

There was so much to catch up on I'm really sorry if I miss anyone out, as long as the laptop doesn't play silly buggars again I'll try and keep up in future.

Elvie, I was so sorry to read your news.  You have all those lovely frosties waiting for you now, really hope it's a BFP next for you. 

Auntie M, So sorry to hear your news too.  I hope that you are healing well.  Well done for getting the NHS to do some immune tests, when do u get the results?

Sweetdreams – Hope you had a great weekend away.  

Mummy P, Wow am very impressed with your ovaries34 amazing.   Hope you are not too uncomfortable.  On one of my goes I had 17 and can remember how uncomfortable that was.  What meds have you been on?

Marmo, EBC & Zoelouise CONGRATULATIONS,     so happy for you all.  I've never had a BFP yet, however have had friends who tried for many years then got pregnant and when they did took at least 3 tests everyday…so don’t worry I think this is totally normal after everything we go through.

Swallow, Fingers crossed for a BFP for you.   I was at the hospital today too, I often look around the waiting room and wonder if anyone from FF is there.  By the way have you a recommendation for hypnotherapy?

Livity K, Heres wishing your lining get nice and thick.   Whats this I keep reading on here about keeping feet warm, not heard that before?

Kdb, Really hope you hear from PCT soon, keep pestering them.  The cupcakes sound sooo lovely, i am normally a savoury girl but since the injections have started i can't get enough cakes..

Molly097, good luck with the FET on Thurday.

Gillydaffodil, Sorry to hear about your failed cycles.  All the best with Mr Serhal on Thursday.  We have found Mr Serhal very honest he does tell it bluntly but we have found him fabulous so far.  

Afm
On day 6 of stimms today, went for my 1st scan today and very disappointingly there only seems to be 4 follies… trying not to get too upset as we have had more in the past and never been successful so maybe this change is a good thing??  Suffered with really bad headaches till 2 days ago…feel soo much better now though.

Warning - To anyone downregging...I went for a Brazilian wax   when i was downregging and my oh my…have I been suffering….it has never happened before…I think it must have been the downregging sniffer…i got two cuts on my labia, one very deep and has still not quite healed ( 1 week later)…sure it must have been the drugs..


Sending everyone lots of smiles and hugs xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Tomo- the warm feet thing is to with chinese beliefs about energy channels etc and I think links to keeping womb warm and nourishing place to be, whether there is anything in it I'm not sure but my silly pink slippers make me laugh and a few months ago I was getting really cold feet but not realising until they stopped me going to sleep- BTW ouch ouch ouch on the brazilian- hadn't heard that about downregging but knew that oestrogen can make you more sensitive to pain, 

I had accupuncture from a guy my mum has been using (for sinus issues) as she has been raving about him, I have had it in the past from a woman in london but wanted to see what a different practitioner was like, My london person puts needles in v gentle covers me with a spcae blanket and leaves me to relax and then takes them out, v calming but almost too gentle, this guy was such an enthusiast and is also a trained pharmacist so knew all the many drugs I'm on on the moment, the session was a bit more active with needles in an out at different times and lots of checking my pulse and commenting which I really liked as I like to know why things are happening and what it all means- think I may skip pre/post ET accupuncture but come down for session a few days post transfer. I also like to feel things are different after previous cycles not working,

marmo- I'm going to go and walk through a bluebell wood tomorrow too- near my parents house, they are so lovely, 

love to everyone

Kate x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Tomo - don't think about numbers, concentrate on qualities! you only need one good egg to have a successful pregnancy!    just PM you about the hypnotherapy. hope it helps.


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Ouch Tomo ouch - but am also amazed that you feel like getting a wax during yx - I have never felt more bloated or unsexy in my life  

Kate I had a mad active acu guy in london for the run up to my last cycle, but when i got to the fertility acu in NYC she threw his notes in the bin and said he didn't know what he was doing   it didn't do anything for my fertility but am happy to PM you/Tomo/anyone the details of the chinese fertility acu I ended up with here - she is hardcore chinese acu and fab, and also only £30 per tx.

lots of love to all
C


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Lovely sunny one here in London!! Not posted for a while, was having bit of break away from all things IF but have been lurking and trying to keep up with you all.

Tomo - you brave lady having a brazilian at any time!! Hope things are healing ok! Good luck with your cycle - when is your next scan? 

Zoe - Bet you are glad its tues tomorrow? Good luck for your blood test honey and dont blame you stockpilling the sticks. xx

Swallow - yay congrats on being PUPO honey and dont worry I have the    on full alert for signs of early POAS action from you! x

Livity - hope your scan goes well tomorrow - do they give gestone to everyone doing FET? Will be useful to learn how to do it yourself - is it possible to still inject in buttock when you go solo or will it be in your thigh?  

Molly - Good luck with your FET this week and also hope Gestone is going well for you. xx

Sweetdreams - I know you are away with your DH at the mo - hope youre having a really lovely chillaxed time together. xx

Just a quickie for the lovely BFP ladies - I dont think we will ever stop worrying when we get our longed for BFPs, especially for those of us who have sadly experienced loss before. I agree with Swallow that we just have to take each day as it comes and try and enjoy being pregnant as that in itself is such an amazing & special feeling - the day by day approach certainly got me through the last tx. I also wanted to say that I hope I havent scared anyone too much with my recent experience   thankfully what happened to us is not common and we have just been really really unlucky. I am also really bouyed by CRGHs continued amazing success rates - I have 100% faith in the team there and am looking forward to being back there really soon. 

Hello to everyone else - MummyP, BoBo, Elvie, EBC, ElizaC, Marmo, Ceci, Gilly, AuntieBetty, Zimmy, kdb (good luck with IronCupCake prep!!), louise, Dolphin and everyone   

afm - had lovely long weekend, had friend down to stay who's going through long horrid break-up so appreciated chatting about stuff other than ttc for a change and enjoyed a glass of rose in the sun. Much better physically - had stitches out of Friday so no longer have the reminder of the op each time I look at my tummy. Been feeling bit woozy last few days but GP thinks is the general anaesthetic working its way out. Have apt with GP this wk to go through the immune/glucose/clotting etc blood tests but a few of them had come back when I saw her last wk and all normal so far. SO, feel like I am kind of back on track and have the followup at CRGH on the 10th and will have proper plan in place then. 

Enjoy the rest of the Bank Hol ladies

AuntieM.x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just bookmarking!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone done assisted hatching? The embryologist suggested that they might do it on the FET as they have had great success rates with it. I kinda responded yes whatever you think is best, but just realised I never even asked for the pros or cons!

any thoughts welcome. 

thanks x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

AuntieM - good to hear that you are healing well! Good luck with your next appointment!

AFM - you wouldn't believe what happened to me a few hours after I put out the post on Saturday evening... my DH passed out in the toilet for about a minute!!!! It was caused by virus infection of the bowl (basically, severe food poisoning of some kind). He went to the toilet and collapsed on the floor before he even sat down......

This is one of the most scary moment in my life, seeing him lying on the floor unconscious..... Luckily he woke up very fast and the ambulance came really quickly. When we were waiting for the doctor in the A&E, he said to me: "sorry, no ttc tonight...." as CRGH doctor suggested to do it on saturday night after the basting. i said to him: "who cares! i just want you to be fine!" he had severe diarrhea, so everything looked like a food poisoning, but i still felt that i had to ask him...... if he wasn't too stressed by the whole fertility thing but not telling me..... he firmly denied it.   the nice ending of the story is - he has fully recovered since sunday night and even went jogging on monday!

Life is so fragile.... while we are concentrating so much on creating a new one, we really really have to keep reminding ourselves to cherish every moment we have with our loved ones, to live every moment and to be thankful for everything we already have...

just wanted to share with all my friends here who are going through this difficult journey in life. big


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Gosh poor Mr Swallow! You poor things. Its such a scare when something like that happens... my dh is rather accident prone so ive had a few phone calls to say he's in hospital in the past...  You are right though, life is a delicate thing and when we are pushed to our limits it is hard to put things into perspective  

AuntieM- good news that you are getting well again. It is nice to be reminded that there is a whole world of 'not ttc'!!

Molly- sorry, cant really help on this one, i know what the process involves but not really if there are any risks. Perhaps some other areas of the site might be helpful? You could post on 'ask an embryologist'.....?

afm- I really cannot get hold of the RMU nurses today about booking my confirmation blood test   i just really want it our of the way... but they arent answering the phone... anyone else had probs today? 

 all x


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello,
Havent posted much here but have  been lurking in the background reading about everyone.
Just wanted to pop in and say and big congrats to all the lovely ladies with BFP's! such wonderful news.
Keeping fingers crossed for all the 2ww'ers.

    to all

Fozi


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope you all enjoyed the long weekend and you are able to keep your feet and tums warm in this cold weather. 

Thanks for all the ouches etc about my brazilian experience…     I can assure you that feeling sexy was the last thing on my mind.  I was trying to avoid future pain by keeping my Brazilians as up to date as possible instead of going though the mega pain of starting from a full bush.

Swallow - so glad your hubby is fine now, you are so right we must remember to be thankful for all that we have got and live every moment.  This rollercoaster does make us forget the good in life sometimes.  

Molly 097 – sorry I don’t know much about assisted hatching.  We are going to have it this time as we have had so many failures, something different to try.  If I find out any info I’ll let you know.

I went for a scan today, and everything is ok but going very very slowly apparently.  The doctor I saw today was lovely he said we have 10 follies but they are mostly very small.



xx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Evening ladies

Thought I'd squeeze in a quick one before they close us down tonight!!

Molly - We had assisted hatching for all our blastocysts in the last cycle. The embryologists recommended it for me due to my low AMH as this can sometimes harden the shell and make it harder to hatch which can also be a problem which increases with age  . CRGH use a laser to make the tiny hole which they say has the best results. The only "risk" we were made aware of is that it increases the identical twinning rate from 1-2% in normal cycle to 2-3% but we were more than happy to go ahead. If you have any questions try calling the embryologists again - I found them all incredibly helpful and approachable. Good luck honey. xx

Swallow - omg what a scare for you and your DH - you are right it really does put everything into perspective doesnt it?    Hope you have a slightly calmer rest of 2ww now!

Zoe - hope you managed to get through to the RMU nurses - when I was a patient there I did sometimes find the phone rang out/was constantly engaged especially after bank holidays or weekends. I hope you get through to them soon hun. xxx

Happy evenings everyone

PS.     to anyone blowing me bubbles - gives me a lovely warm feeling everytime I see they have gone up so thank you and keep them coming!!    

Auntiem.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Some more bubbles for you Auntie M

Interesting about assisted hatching- i might ask about it, although I think mine have shown evidence of hatching pre transfer before, 

We have our FET on monday! all good to go as lining was 8.7mm yesterday- just about to have first gestone injection now.... 

Molly good luck for your transfer, 

Zoe- hope you get through today and good luck, 

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Have a bubble from me too AuntieM!

Going in for blood HCG level at 10am, Y wasnt in yesterday and it seems the clinic fell apart without her! Fingers crossed this is real for me.... please please! And i will get a scan date too omg!

Thanks Kate for the luck  Back at you for Monday! How exciting, everything is crossed for you hun. 8.7mm sounds excellent so many days before...

Morning all, have a nice day Zxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello all,

I last posted on the old thread  , so I'm way behind, thank you all for your good wishes  

Zoe - Huge congrats on your BFP  , you must be on cloud    . Good luck with your blood test today.

Swallow - Sorry to read about your DH, what a shock/scare  . I hope your both ok   

Hello to Marmo, Dolphin,Bobo, kdb, Auntie M, Molly, Vicks, GG,Livityk & Tomo  

AFM  , EC went well and we have 9 great embies, waiting to snuggle into mummy(NOT ALL 9  ). Awaiting ET date. Thank you for your support and good wishes.

Mummy P xx


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Morning, Just a quick one, 

Had cramping and a little red blood when I wiped yesterday night. Panicked all night long, didnt sleep. This morning was more brown, and now back to normal clear. Took the day off from work as I know I should take it easy. Rang CRGH, the nurse said to keep calm and relaxed, this is quite normal. I should keep an eye on it. The red blood could come back and if it does, then depending on how much it is, they could up the cyclogest to 3 times a day. I'm to call them back. If its really heavy then I should go in to the clinic. I have the first scan booked for next week. 

Feeling calmer now that its gone but its scary isn't it?


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

EBC - Sorry to read your post, best thing you can do is rest up  . Take it easy, it is scary, but your in safe hands/care


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

EBC - thinking of you as I know how stressful all this can be but a little bleeding is really normal.
Fingers crossed it doesn't come back and take it easy.

Lxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

EBC- you must have been very afraid, i can understand completely. I am knicker checking all the time   
They do seem to know what they are doing so if they arent too concerned at this point that is good news. Rest though!   

Thanks MummyP, awaiting confirmation now that HCG levels are ok. Everything is so scary. My scan isnt until 26th, apparently they count the weeks differently to normal pregnancies?? How many weeks did you have to wait after OTD EBC?

Hi Elvie    Nice to hear from you x


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Another knicker checker here.  EBC, big hugs and rest well.

Z - I'm 5 days ahead of you and have my scan on the 12th which will be 6 weeks and 5 days for me. I haven't heard anything about them counting differently, who did you book the scan with?

Mummy P - great news!!  Glad you decided not to go for nonuplets   

Molly - we had assisted hatching because the shells were a bit hard and the only 'complication' the embryologist told us about was the increased risk of identical twins.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Yoshanta booked it for me today and i said i had calculated 8 weeks by then but she said it would be 7...?? Do you think i should check with someone or maybe pay for an earlier scan somewhere else??


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

What was the first day of your last period?


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the advice and replies. 

Spotting seems to be getting lighter, but then again i've hardly moved off the sofa. I asked if they could scan me this week instead of next but she said they would only do early ones if there was heavy bleeding. That's fine i'd rather wait than have the bleed. 

Zoe- I think I will be 6 wks 2 when I have the scan next week. They said they'd do another at 8 then we'd be released. 

I'm not liking the cramping but am a lot clamer than this morning. It will be a tough few more days. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've not posted for a while, a lot of you prob don't know me.....as I said last time I do read everyday though!!

Congrats to all the girlies with bfp's....it's fantastic news. I know how worrying the next few weeks can be, so try and stay relaxed and think lovely positive thoughts.

Sorry to those who's dreams weren't met this time round.x

Mummyp ~ Glad ec went well, 9 embies thats brill.

EBC ~ I had brown blood for the first 8weeks or so...mainly when I wiped and on xmas day of all days it turned bright red. I know how scary it can be...we always think the worst don't we! Anyway nothing came of it, try and stay calm and nice and relaxed, it's very normal.

Livity ~ Hey there, how are you? Good luck for next week, I've got my fingers crossed for you hon.

Molly ~ I'm so pleased to see that you are having your et today....I hope it went went smoothly and I'm thinking of you sweetie.

Vicks ~ How's things with you? I hope pregnancy is treating you well.

Hi to everyone else, I hope everyone is doing ok.

Well I'm now 29wks pg....its gone so quickly. We had a scan today and both little boys are doing well, measurements are all good and they both weigh around 3lb. Twin 1 is head down and twin 2 is lying across me, as twin 1 is head down they are saying they will let me try for a natural birth which is what I want.
I've been told I need to eat more which is really hard as I'm getting really uncomfortable....especially at night.

Anyway love to you all.
CC.x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Marmo- 31st March, EC 14th April... Im seriously thinking of paying for a 6+ scan somewhere else after what happened last time. It says on the paperwork that they do a 6 week+ and a 10 week scan and then you go to normal care but it seems ive been offered an 8 and then who knows? A 10? I havent even got the confirmation of HCG so i dont know why im obsessing about this now!    Sorry all....


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Zoe - according to the FF calculator http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate you're 5 weeks today so I count 8 for the 26th as well. I know how stressing this must be after last time so why don't you call her and ask to move to the 19th?...or the 12th and we can go together 

Also, I don't think they can detect the heartbeat until 7 weeks so maybe better to wait for a wee bit until you know you'll hear it?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Mrs CC, lovely to hear from you!  Wow, a natural birth with twins    That's great - what would be the timing / how many weeks?  Your boys sound like a really healthy weight already.  An FF of mine on another thread is a couple of weeks behind you and has put 20kg on with her twins, but it's all on her belly so is causing her some grief as she has skinny legs.  I think she's been told the opposite to you - ie, cut back on the food!

EBC sweetie, I've blown you a load of bubbles   Hope the cramping and spotting stops as I'm sure that would help reduce the worry.  Stay on the sofa and keep warm   

Zoe - hope you get your bloods back soon and can reschedule the scan.  Am still so so excited for you!! x

Hi to Auntie M, Kate, MummyP, Marmo, Swallow, Ceci, Molly, Fozi, Tomo, Jenny and everyone else reading or lurking   

Well I have just had a call from the clinic and my PCT has *finally* confirmed my NHS funding!!!      Was feeling at my wit's end about it this morning, but am now very relieved.  Will call in the morning to make first cons appt once I know DH's travel schedule.  Hooray!!  Seems a bit silly to be excited over something that should be routine, but the c0ck-up by the GP was v unexpected.   

p.s. Gillydaffodil - good luck for your appt tomorrow


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just popping on to say:


Kdb - really glad that your GP issue has been sorted!  Is it the moonstone doing its work already?!


Mrs CC - lovely to hear from you and glad the twins are doing well.


Louise x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL - I was wondering the same thing!!  Esp as I took it to work with me today.   

Hope it's lucky for all of us   xoxo


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope everyone is well 

kdb- great news that youre finally ready to start!

Hi marmo- thanks for your help yesterday  will be thinking of you on 12th, perhaps we can celebrate after at some point with a limeade? 

ebc- i hope you are feeling better and the dreaded spotting has stopped. I can understand completely how you are feeling  good luck with your first scan too 

Mrs CC- its great to hear of successful pregnancies, keeps us all going! Not long to go now although im sure the worrying never ends... 30 years + probably!

afm- my bloods came back... HCG of 1749 which i think is good! It means i am definately pregnant so i am _hugely_ relieved. As for the date confusion, both the nurse at CRGH and at RMU said that with IVF pg's you count from date of ET and add on two weeks. Not convinced! But my first scan is still on 26th, 7 weeks+ in their calculations. It does seem an age to wait  I am praying and wishing that chicklet and i get there safely 

I might cave and pay for an earlier one, but i will try not to i think 

Zo x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

our new message board theme is seriously pink! i hope it won't deter any men who might potentially be interested in joining to get support (not many of course, but might just be a hand ful?)

Zoe - many  on officially  ! so glad for you! hope all will be find from here. 

EBC - poor you.... cramps (usually from implantation) and small bleeding were both very normal, but it is very scary.... you are absolutely right to take plenty of rest! sending you lots of and keeping everything crossed for you!   hope you are feeling better today. 

MummyP - congrats on the 9 embies! great news! 

KDB - well done on the funding!

Molly & Tomo - how are your tx coming along these days?

AFM - Thanks to everybody for the good wishes and positive energies! Life is back to normal now, meaning DH back at work 
and very busy and me not going to clinic or something else every single day. I try not to think too much about the 2ww. i do notice every single tiny thing happens in my body (you know, the usual small things, including knicker checking!), but i try not to think into it, try just acknowledge it and move on. it's easier to do it this week. we will see what happen next week! just hope that mother nature will be kind to us and not let us suffer too much. 

btw, the Times ran a special feature on 1 May about psychological impact of IVF from men's perspective. finally, some men open up themselves to talk about how they feel.  the links for the articles are below, if anybody though it might be useful to leave the print-out casually on the coffee table for your other half! that's what i did.... 

An IVF dad talks about his anger, grief and, finally, joy
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article7112526.ece

I had a sperm count of zero
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article7112135.ece

Fertility pioneer Robert Winston: what really goes on in the IVFclinic
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article7112527.ece

Greg Wise tells how he and Emma Thompson coped with IVF
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/body_and_soul/article7112105.ece

kisses and hugs to everybody I've missed.

swallow

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all,  Just a quick update on day 10 of stimms today, scan went ok.  have got 6 (possible7) follies but growing very slowly...hopefully that means good quality.  back again on Sat.
Swallow - thanks for the PM will PM you soon xxx

Big hugs to everyone, sending you all positive thoughts sorry just going out to vote so no time for personals.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the links, Swallow.    for your 2WW - take it a day at a time xoxo

An FF mentioned the Times supplement to me but didn't have the link. I love Robert Winston - he is amazing - so empathetic to patients, it's incredible. One of his books talks about the origins of IVF and their trials and tribulations in developing the treatment, but he consistently referenced the patients' feelings which was brilliant.

_* Warning - rant below *_

As for FC's comments below the Times article - what a dork! I read an article whilst in NZ that talked about research indicating that IVF babies *are* different but so far it seems in a good way. Long story short but there are two likely reasons for this - one obvious, one not so:

1) Because the embies and their life blueprint are formed in a culture that gives them everything they need to survive and grow (indeed, thrive), IVF children were consistently 'healthier' - ie, leaner and taller. This is because at the time they formed they were in an ideal environment with an abundance of nutrients etc available - versus inside the womb of a mother who may not have the ideal diet, smoke, drink, drink coffee, etc etc. So, the brain is formed believing that the child will be living in a world of abundance so they don't have to store lots of fat on their bodies, etc.

2) Because the 'best' embies are selected to be put back inside the womb.

_* Sorry, rant over *_ 

Gilly - how did your appt go?

ZL - fab news on the bloods, that's a great beta! Don't feel that you have to discount the private scan - stay positive but do what you need to to keep chicklet surrounded with happy vibes.

Right, must away to study - DH and I have our 'Life in the UK' test tomorrow morning - need to pass to get our UK citizenship. Feel free to quiz me anytime on the % breakdown by religion of the UK population... or how frequently MEPs are elected... you get the idea! Scintillating stuff!

 to everyone xoxo


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

All just to let you know we now have two embies on board following the FET. The defrosted perfectly and were the same quality as they were before the freezer so was chuffed with that. It was also super efficient today in and out within an hour - a total miracle. Lets hope the miracles continue. 

All the best to everyone else. 

x


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Molly - brilliant news honey - congrats on being PUPO, take it easy. xxxxx

EBC - hope all ok honey, take it nice and easy. xx

Swallow - thanks for the links - very interesting reading from a mans perspective. 

Zoe - great HCG level honey, lovely news. xx

Hello and     to everyone else, back for more personals soon, just rushing off to flicks to see Date Night - fancy some light hearted chuckling!!

xx

Auntiem.xx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

oooh, trying out the new quick post feature!!

Kee[ping one eye on the Channel 4 alternative election night special, so probably won't embark on lots of personals. Sorry loves!

But good to read that things are ticking along generally well for you all. 

Kate - do I understand correctly you are going for your FET next Monday Fingers will be crossed hun!

KDB - so glad to read you are getting funding. Woohoo! Glad someone is getting it. But then DH and I have had excellent use of the NHS so we can't complain. Interested to read the NZ theories about those initial moments informing life. Sounds plausible. You reminded me I need to re-book my Life in UK test! I studies hard then had to cancel my last test appt. So now I've forgotten it all again. Hope you both pass with flying colours. 

Hope  you are all doing really well.. GG xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Fab news, Molly!     


Enjoy the movies, AuntieM - looks like it's a cracker. xox


GG - my cousin did the test a few weeks ago and finished in three (3!!) minutes.  Have just started watching the C4 election program too - David Mitchell is great.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning   

Molly- congrats on being PUPO! Sounds very promising, great that the freezing hasnt affested quality, bodes well for our future frostiechicks   

Tomo- looking good for you too! It is soooo a quality thing, when is EC?   

AuntieM- how was Date Night? 

KDB- i was very interested in what you wrote about the embies and growth in super-jelly... hadnt though of it like that but they are special arent they? 

Swallow- dh and i read the articles together... thank you for the links, i think we can both identify with many of the emotions in them. IF does make you feel very cut off from other peoples lives (especially when you have to 'avoid' half of them!) I feel very lucky- my DH has been a fantastic support throughout, the only thing is that he has an unswerving optimism which i sometimes find infuriating as it doesnt reflect reality (clearly i am a realist/ pessimist   ) and he just says 'it will be ok'... how can he know??!!

Hi GG, Marmo, Elvie, EBC... and everyone else too... well, my constituency is yet to have votes counted! How did yours do?

Zx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all,


Swallow thanks for the info on IVF children. I googled the research on height etc. of IVF children and it was fascinating for me.
I have been wondering why ds is taller than I would expect given me and DH are pretty tiddly (I'm only 5ft 2). DS isn't massive but he definitely comes up higher on the height centile charts in his red book thing than we do. So now I know. Amazing. 

Waking up to the hung parliament feels a bit like a 2ww while the country's in limbo don't you think?! 

Hi to all - still lurking but trying to not focus on tx too much personally so no AFM this time.
Zoe - what a fab HCG level. 
Molly - yay my old friend - keep resting and hope you survive the 2ww ok. 
EBC - you've been very quiet and I really hope all is ok now.


Lx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks ladies. Im already going mad. Last time I had the OHSS to keep my mind off things! Going out for lunch in a minute. Physically I feel fine just got some aches in the belly today. Gonna take it easy but I think if I stay in all day Ill go mad. 

Kate - good luck for Monday. 

x


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello ladies

Date Night was FAB, very silly but very funny!! Perfect for anyone fancying a good old belly laughing session - my friend and I couldnt catch our breath through the tears (happy ones!) at several points! 

Louise - good luck for testing on Sunday hun, have fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you      

Kate - good luck for your FET on Monday. Sending you lots of lovely thick lining and healthy embie thoughts     

Molly - keep calm if you can not easy I know - out of interest do CRGH still have the 16 day test rule with FET? 

Sweetdreams - are you back from your hols? Hope you and DH had lovely time.   

Gillydaff - How was your CRGH consult?

kdb - How was the Life in the UK test? Hope all went well for you & DH. x Maybe you can tell me how on earth a hung parliament is supposed to work!?

Lovejoyslady - How are you doing hun?

afm -  went to GP last night for blood results - everything ok, but auto-immunes not back yet so have to call next wk for those. Have slightly high "good" cholesterol" - might be down to all the little cream/chocolate based treats I've been allowing myself over the last few weeks! Must cut them out, maybe tomorrow?   

Wishing you all lovely weekends ladies

  

AuntieM.x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

AuntieM - I too came back with that elevated good cholesterol, GP said it was pretty common and that while women are still menstruating it's not really a problem as this somehow protects us. Not at all clear about how that works but do know it gave me carte blanche to think about it for a day or two then decide to not worry about it till I'm menopausal! For me it's butter... and greek yoghurt I'm guessing. Gotta have some vices.. hmm maybe I'll have another glass of red wine. Isn't that supposed to be good for high cholesterol   Hope your immune issues turn out to be OK.

Have a fab weekend everyone. All best for the week ahead for all of you facing important moments. GG xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

just a quick one lovely ladies

Zoe huge congratulations to you      ,your hcg levels are fab (maybe twins    ).... the wait till scan is hard, seems like forever, but so so worth the wait when you see your little ones heartbeat beating away    xxxx

EBC -       that all is ok now hon xxxx  

Kate - sending you huge       for your FET on Monday xxx  

Swallow - congratulations   on being PUPO     really hope 2ww goes quick for you and      for a lovely BFP for you very soon xx

Molly - congratulations on being PUPO     really hope you get a lovely sticky BFP very soon lots of     xx

lots of       to everyone else

xxxxxx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes 16 days unfort. 

Doing some baking today to keep my mind off things!

x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Molly - what are you baking? I've just made:
http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/433316/Hummingbird-Bakery-raspberry-cheesecake-brownie ... for lunch with friends tomorrow. Looks divine, can't wait to taste it!

Sweetdreams - how was your trip, or are you still away? Hope all is good with you and DH. 

Kate - moonstone magic to you and your livity frosty for Monday xoxo 

GG - mmm, greek yoghurt.  The test was fine - I'm sure you will fly through it. Is your DH Aussie or Brit?

Auntie M - thanks m'lovely - we both passed (phew!!) so DH is off to the Home Office on Weds to get ILR (last step before citizenship) for the princely sum of £1.2k. Hope the rest of your tests come back all-clear. Didn't realise it was possible to have too much good cholesterol? Or is it the ratio between the two types that is impt?

Molly, Swallow, Louise... 

Marmo, Zoe, Mrs CC, Lovejoys, Gilly, Tomo, Dolphin, Eliza, Fozi, MummyP, EBC, Elvie, Vicks, VM, 24hours... and everyone else  Hope you're having a relaxing weekend and managing to stay warm!!

  xoxo kd

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

hope you are all enjoying your weekends.  Sorry not going to attempt personals tonight I'm exhausted and already had a 3 hour kip this arvo!  Bliss   

Went for a scan today there are now 2 follies ready and 4 others that they are hoping are going to catch up by tomorrow, so back again in the morning for another scan and hopefully egg collection Tuesday.  

Grow follies grow and contain perfect eggs    

xx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Evening all   


Isnt it cold? I guess we've had summer. What are you Aussies doing sacrificing all that sunshine? Totally rubbish climate here   


Tomo- i am sending lots of juicy egg thoughts your way, hopefully you can trigger tomorrow to ripen them that last bit.    come on follies!!!


KDB- really admire your memory.. there are so many of us on this thread and its hard to remember everyones stage- sorry all, im not fully mentally present these days, IVF has turned my brain to mush.... 


Molly and Swallow- hope your embies are burying in and nestling well    Good luck Louise too!


Welcome back from hols Sweet Dreams!    I hope it was relaxing and a complete break, gosh i would be very shocked if it was twins as we only had one embie transferred!! Just one good healthy heartbeat will do me fine    Have to wait till 26th to see it... 2 weeks, 4 days to go... always waiting!


Will be thinking of you Kate on Monday, and your frostiechicks   


Hi Marmo too- you doing ok? BTW- Are you still taking the 75mg aspirin? The nurses are so vague about what i should continue taking and what to stop.....


EBC- is all ok? bit worried about you hun since you've been so quiet...   




Love to everyone else too Zxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

BFN for me this morning.  Feeling very sorry for myself.  Just have to keep plodding on though.

Kate - hope it all goes swimmingly tomorrow.


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Louise. 

Good luck for tomorrow Kate. 

Bit worried my holiday is going to get messed up by this ash cloud. 

AFM wondering whether to go again with the natural FET next period or wait an extra one (the clinic said we'd only need to wait one...) Will my body be more normal and predictable after an extra cycle? I feel fine although a bit spotty which might mean my hormones are a bit funny?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Louise, I'm sorry   I really REALLY thought you were going to get a +ve result.  Big hugs and good luck with the next step xoxo


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

That looks lovely KDB. I made baby victoria sandwiches with lemon curd and cream. My friend got me a Delicous mag subscription for my 30th so thought I'd test out  one of their recipes. 

Louise so sorry to hear about the BFN.  Hopefully next time   

Jenny good luck tomorrow. Let me know how you feel. I dont really have any symptoms besides the odd stomach twinge and moodiness. The lack of symptoms is driving me a bit mad though. You know one of the worst things about this 2 week wait is around what to eat. As I dont want to eat things I shouldnt eat if I was pregnant (which fools you into being positive) - anyone else do the same? For some reason I just dont feel preg - but I remember symptoms last time didnt kick in for about a week. 

Sorry being a bit gloomy. 

Mol x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning,


Louise, Im sorry    It doesnt get any easier does it? IUI was really hard. Being left to your own devices is worse than IVF in many ways. Dont give up   


Molly- i still dont have any pg symptoms (boobs a bit tender but thats all)... they just arent a reliable indicator because it would just be too too early. I ate as though i was pg though... just incase! No harm done if your not as its all healthy    Not too much more waiting now   




Elvie- i think you should do whatever will give you the least regrets/ worries about chances of success... if you are even thinking of waiting another month, i guess your body is saying wait another month. Cant hurt and that way you will feel you did everything right?? Only four weeks after all.... not long!


Hark at me with all this 'patience advice'... im the worlds worst and clock watching already till 26th. Not good 


Z x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Louise, I'm so sorry to hear your news   
Molly and Swallow well done on being PUPO!   
EBC, hang on in there. Take it easy and think lots of growing thoughts. Gad to hear the bleeding is getting lighter.  
Mrs CC hope your get the birth you want - so exciting! 
Zoe great beta results! - Yes you are definitely pregnant!
GG good luck with the test, when are you taking it?
Kate and Tomo, good luck!
Hi KDB - glad you got the funding sorted! Appt went fine thanks! - So glad we made the move!
Absolutely everyone else (sorry I don't have KDB's amazing memory) big hugs and hellos!!!      
AFM we had our first appointment on Thursday. We had made an appointment with Mr Serhal but he was called away on an emergency so we had Dr Saab. I took this as a bad omen but it turned out OK. This has been the first time we have gone private for a fresh cycle so it was all new to us and the difference from NHS cycles was huge. Unbelievably the SA was normal!!!!! When we first started the assisted conception journey in 2008 he could barely command a decent count, had 30% motility and 13% non-abnormal forms. Even during IUI when the concentrated and prepared the sperm came back it was in the 50-60% motility range. The SA on Thursday had a decent count, 70% motility and 28% non-abnormal forms. You could have knocked us down with a feather. At the Hammersmith they never bothered to tell us what the sperm sample was like - despite asking, just that ICSI would sort everything out and that we had a diagnosis of male factor infertility. CRGH said that, at this moment in time and subject to further tests on both of us (3 failed cycles so there is something wrong) our diagnosis is of unexplained infertility. I have a fobroid abutting 30-40% into my womb and he said that this may be a reason why I struggle with implantation. I will probably have to have a HyCoSy to have a closer look.
So we had a wide set of blood tests (financially - ouch!!!) and we will take it from there with a follow up consultation in early June with Mr Serhal when all the results are in. Don't know yet when we will do the next cycle but likely to be the summer. We are spending a small fortune on this and it could be our last go so fingers crossed!


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Louise - So so sorry to hear your news,  so frustrating and sad hon. I'll Pm you later.  

Zoelouise - thanks for all the juicy egg thoughts   and positive vibes from others..It worked, we now have 6 follies ready and they are hoping a few more will catch up too. Big injection in 15mins and EC on Tuesday.

Kate all the best for tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for good wishes for tomorrow, am getting nervous about the defrost as it is the only one, but otherwise ok, am tidying so I can laze in a tidy house over the next couple of days! 

Louise   
Tomo- good luck for trigger and EC- let this cycle be your one,   

Big hugs to everyone, 

Kate x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Eve'n ladies  

Louise - I am so sorry to read your news  , look after yourself   

Gilly - I'm pleased your appt went well  , Dr Saab is a star  , I'm like you with omens, but on this rollercoaster PMA is a MUST  

Zoe - I'm sure bubba is enjoying mummys warmth  

Molly - Your remarkably restrained on your 2WW   

ahhhr Livity, you got in just before me  - All the best for tomorrow     

Tomo, Swallow, Kdb, Auntie M, GG, Elvie, EBC, Dolphin and Sweetdreams  

AFM - I am PUPO  , ET went well on Saturday and I have two Blasto's on board    

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello Ladies,


Well it's been ages but just trying to get back to as normal a life as possible, but well and truly back on the roller-coaster now...


Waited ages for 1st AF after miscarriage so next cycle was delayed by about 8 weeks...probably good though as it gave me a bit of a break and had some time just to chill out. 


Started DR last week 1st Buserelin inj last night...feel a bit weird. I thiink I was better off not knowing what was in store for me.


Lots of love to Molly (fingers crossed for you    especially), Ceci bee   ,  Kate, Sweetdreams, Vicks, Kdb, Elvie, Auntie M, and everybody else big hugs   


Polly x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Gilly - fantastic re; DH's sample!!!!!!!!! He must've felt really chuffed! The fibroid sounds uncomfortable - did you have it when you had tx at HH? Can it be removed / reduced before your next cycle? Glad you're feeling positive about the clinic move. Trusting in your clinic can make such a difference.

We are seeing WS as well - he was my #1 preference based on the feedback on this thread. We'll be in at 11.15am on Thursday for DH to give his sample, then meeting WS at noon.

Tomo - those follies sound great - good luck for tomorrow!

MummyP - glad to hear ET went well 

Hi Polly, and welcome back 

Elvie, I echo Zoe's comment... if you have any doubts and aren't in a hurry, then it can only be positive that you give yourself another month / cycle to let your hormones settle down.

Molly - oooh they sound delightful! Delicious mag is fab... I said something to DH the other day about baking recipe books being a bit like cake porn  I think he misheard me at first and got a bit hopeful!

I've read TCM books which say if you're TTC then you should eat as if pregnant - eg, no soft cheeses, etc. I guess the main thing is that if you get to the end of the 2ww and it's a BFN then you want to feel as though you did everything you could to make it work. Try to stay hopeful, sweetpea    

Hi and Happy Monday (if there is such a thing) to everyone else...


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Polly, I am soo happy your back! Hoping everything works out for your this time. Whilst the FET is physicially much easier, its got its own issues and emotional drama. 

Thanks for all the advice re eating. 

x


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

hi everybody, sorry I've been absent for a bit, between work and sleep I don't have much time for anything else (am a total wreck if I don't get at least 10 hours a night plus naps on the weekend!).

Good luck to everyone who is PUPO or about to be!!

Louise - so sorry

Elvie - I third what Zoe said.

EBC - hope all is ok with you.

Zoe - I've stopped taking aspirin but only because I've 'misplaced' it. I'll ask Y about it again on Wednesday. A limeade soon sounds lovely


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all, 

Marmo- thanks    not long to go now! Do let me know how it goes... if you could check about the aspirin i would be very grateful as i am hesitant to call Y again after getting told off last week (tried to move my scan forward...)! I havent decided yet whether to book another scan privately because i really cant be sure of the dates and dont want to pay for a scan when its too early and the heartbeat is too small to see... i would worry unnecessarily!

The waiting is killing me, as usual. I really am not a patient person and wish i could 'see inside' to check on chicklet...is it really there?? 

Kate- hope it went well today and the defrost was successful   

MummyP- congratulations!!! I hope the tww is bearable for you   

Tomo.. not long till those eggies are out and doing their thing, hope youre not fit-to-bust after the trigger- i could barely walk!!   

Love to all Zx


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Kate how did you get on? Hope all went good   

Mummy P – Congratulations on being PUPO.   

Thanks everyone for best wishes for tomorrow.

Zoe louise – I felt pants today when I got up very achy and incredibly tired.  Had a 3 hour kip this arvo and have woke feeling much better.  At hospital tomorrow at 8am trying to feed myself up before the starve.   

Love to all and may the days go quickly for all you 2wwers. 

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for your messages everyone, transfer went ahead and embie was ok post defrost! Feel v dopey now- think its maybe the voltarol, 
DH and I were both saying we feel so powerless at this stage, let's just hope the prednisolone is making the difference! 

My lovely sister was around today as she couldn't get back to Geneva where she lives last night and was brill, distracting us both and then doing a raid on M &S when we were at clinic and making us a great late lunch, was lovely to have her here and nice to take focus off as we were both so nervous, 

DH has gone to Blockbusters and got me loads of films so I'm sorted for the next few days...

Tomo- really good luck for tomorrow- here's to lots of mature healthy eggs, 

Mummy P- Enjoy being PUPO
Hi Polly, welcome back, 

Molly- how are you? 

Zoe, Marmo hang in there- thinking of you

KDB- you've made a good choice re doc, he did my transfer and is so reassuring, really good luck for thursday and hope you have aced the cupcake competition today! 

Gilly good luck with all the tests- 

love to all

Kate x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi girls, i haven't posted for a while so prob. most of you don't know me.
just wanted to day sorry to louise! big kiss and keep faith. it'll come!
livity, fingers crossed for you!
misscc, nice to hear from you as well.
congratulatios to all the recent positives.
i've got just 4 and 1/2 weeks ahead now!!!


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies

Firstly Louise - so sorry to see your BFN, its so tough hun.    

Kate - Glad FET went smoothly and woo hoo youre PUPO!! Hope your Blockbuster stash takes your mind off things!
Mummyp - Congratulations on being PUPO   Sending you lots of snuggling in vibes for your blasto duo. xx

Tomo - good luck with your EC tomorrow, sounds like you will be glad to have laid your eggies!. x

Zoe - keep on going honey, I know each wait is worse that the last one in this business! x

Molly - hope you are doing ok in your 2ww, thinking of you and sending lots of lovely sticky vibes your way      

Elvie - Hi hun. I hope the pesky ash cloud doesnt get in the way of your hols - where are you going? I agree with the other ladies re listening to your body and its so important to look back on a cycle and really believe you did all you could, so if an extra month would give you the reassurance that your body is fighting fit then its worth it. I'm trying to work out when to get back on the cycle myself but know am nowhere near mentally at the minute.

Gillydaff - sounds like your consult was a success and WOW at your DH's results. Sounds like good idea to have the HyCoSy so the experts can have a good look at your womb - pretty sure that CRGH recommend it to most ladies pre-treatment. I had the dummy embryo transfer at the same time. 

kdb - is tonight your IronCupcake night - if so lots and lots of luck hun!! 

AFM - had my follow up with Dr A today - must admit it was quite hard going back to the clinic, lots of mixed memories but the consult went well and we feel we have a clear idea of where we are going - likely FET in June/July. Dr A said I only need wait for one period but my thought is it may take me longer to get my head around starting over again. We have 5 frosties which is great and they expect to thaw and transfer 2. Really encouraged by the fantastic thaw and preg rates at CRGH and its great to feel 100% confident in their skills, just need to get my head in the right place now. Hopefully our holidays and maybe some decent weather     will help with the positivity!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having restful evenings. xx

AuntieM.xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Auntie M, glad your follow up was good, must be wierd as you say going back there, I do think waiting till you are ready makes sense, 

Their defrost rates are great- all ours have defrosted well, 

good luck with everything

24hrs- thanks for the message, I can't believe you only have 4 weeks to go, 

Mrs CC- how are you? Are you enormous? 

Louise- hope you are ok,   

kate xx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Kate, good luck to you too hunnie         xx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey girls,

24hrs....Great to hear from you....wow not long now! Are you excited??

Kate.....Glad all went well for you today, there's nothing better than rest, food and good films to take your mind off things, although easier said than done I know!!
I'm fine thanks, starting to get uncomfortable at night, it's so hard turning over. I'm 29wks now but measuring 34wks....so yeah I'm huge....can't wait to meet my 2 little boys though!

Molly....Hope you're resting up well hon and not going too mad already!!

Hi to everyone else, love to all.
CC.x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Great news on the thaw, Kate!  How sweet of your sister to take such good care of you guys xoxo    

AuntieM - glad your appt went well.  Now you can look ahead to FET, and the great thing is that your body is clearly ready to 'get pregnant' - I'm sure you'll get there soon emotionally too. x

Yes, Iron Cupcake was last night... oooh but I had a real shocker in the kitchen yesterday - nothing went right  so I don't think I'm destined to bake well 'under pressure'!  The winning professional entry was tayberry flavour (cross between a raspberry and a blackberry) and the winning amateur entry was watermelon which I couldn't wait to try but wasn't very nice at all.  Second place went to cinnamon and peach which was by far the tastiest of the night.  

Am all sugared out now so feel the need to detox for a while  

p.s. Tomo, hope today went well and you're not feeling too uncomfortable?


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi sory not feeling great vry tired and heart racing but just wanted to let you know got 5 eggs out of 12 follies they managed to asperate. i'll catch up with all the happenings of everyone hopefully later.
thnaks for al best wishes xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Tomo, 

Look after yourself and fingers crossed for a great call from the embryologist tomorrow, 

Kate x


----------



## daylight (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi All 
I am new to FF although as you can see not CRGH. Hope you ladies dont mind if I join your thread? It is so good see that all the fears and thoughts that I had before are in fact completely normal and I am not as I feared slowly going crazy.
Hope you will be patient with me as I don't seem to have the brain power to keep up with every one's individual situations yet,  hopefully I will get the hang of it soon.
Just wanted to say congratulations to all of you with BFP's.

AFM - I am on a SP due to low AMH and taking Primulat at the mo due to have an Op on day 3 of cycle to do D&C under sedation as had problems on previous 2 with dilapan. Also Dr S. said that if I have a spring clean it might help with implantation as I have never been Pg before. have any of you had this procedure done and if so what sort of recovery time can I expect? Typical got made Redundant March 09 and had a year off to move and TTC and have just started new job 3 weeks ago so I am worried about all the time off I might need. Decided to go ahead with treatment as AMH seems to change like the weather.
Hope one of you can shed some light,  baby dust and positive thoughts to all x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Tomo! Thats great news, you must be glad to have them out and safe with the embryologists    Go on eggies... fertilize!   


Welcome Daylight    There are a lot of ladies on this thread and it is hard to keep up but everyone has been so lovely to me since i joined.. it has made a difficult process much, much more bearable!


You sound like you've been through a fair bit already    It seems that Dr S is very good with wombs so if he suggests a d and c, i say go for it... i haven't had one but did have an ERPC (suction,i believe,  not scraping... sorry for the graphics) and was told i would be more fertile for a while afterwards as the lining, when it rebuilds, is completely fresh.... 


I bled for a week or so and then had next AF within 30 days... but might be different as youre not removing a pg'y... Im sure the others will be more helpful!!


How are the movies Kate? Youre embie must be burying in as we speak   


Its great to hear of these pregnancies that are nearly cooked, CC, 24hours! IVF works! 


Zx


----------



## daylight (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info Zoelouise and Congratulations on your BFP! Hope the next few months are uneventful and fly by for you and your bump!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Guys - I need some urgent feedback. 5 days post FET I have brown spotting. The Dr said its not implantation bleeding as its too far past FET, and doesnt know what it is but felt unlikely to be a period as its too early. They have put me on cyclogest in addition to the gestone I have been taking. Says not to worry but easier said than done!

Anybody have a similar story. 

As you can imagine, worried sick - and more drama continues!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

oh Molly   try not to stress too much, I don't think brown spotting is a huge problem- lots of people seem to have it, 

Positive thought- I'm sure i read somewhere that implantation bleeding can take a few days to come out and therefore be brown, also lots of people don't have it/spot later etc etc,

good luck 

Kate x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Daylight welcome to  the thread – you are in good hands here.  I am pretty new too and have found these ladies very supportive and  knowledgeable.  I haven’t had a D&C  so I am unable to help but I wanted to wish you all the best of luck   
Tomo great news about  your five eggs! Rest up, coming out of sedation is tough on the body.  Veg out a bit and I have everything  crossed for those little eggs!   
Kate, great news on  your frostie, rest up now   
MrsCC measuring 5  weeks ahead – wow!   
Kdb Iron cupcake  sounds interesting !  Sorry you  didn’t win.  I can’t imagine a  watermelon flavoured cupcake , it doesn’t seem right – too watery?  
Yes I have known about  my fibroids for a number of years and the HH said it was no problem to go ahead  but CRGH believe it may be best to deal with them as they are know to affect  implantation. 
AuntieM good to hear  that you have the go ahead for FET in June/July.  Time is a great healer and I know you will be ready to give  it another go.  
Molly keep calm, rest and start on the cyclogest.  It will keep it under control. Some people spot throughout their cycle and have a +ve outcome so don't rule anything out.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Molly- just a quick one- brown blood is old blood, nothing to do with current lining ( i believe). Way too early to be af, the transfer procedure is quite invasive... all that digging around with the bloomin' speculum, forcing open cervix etc. Its no wonder a little of the lining from last month came away! 


I would say no probs at all. Put your feet up and visualise      


Everything here is crossed for you x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome, Daylight   I know that Jo_11 who is now ex-CRGH had a D&C so you could send her a PM although she is on hols for a few days. Good luck - we may be cycle buddies if I get an AF this week in time for my appt.

Hi Molly - as the others have said, brown spotting isn't anything to worry about (easier said than done of course) so try to take it easy xoxo  Odd that they would say that it's too late for implantation? I presume 5dp FET is equivalent to 10dpo? In which case I've read loads that implantation can be anything from 5po-14dpo... and an FF called Angel Bumps (or AngelBumps) had implantation _bleeding _13dpo (thought it was well and truely over) but will soon be giving birth to her BFP! 

Gilly - that's great that they will deal with the fibroids first. I would've thought the same - surely you want to remove *any* possible cause for a BFN before embarking on another cycle? HH seems to be v conservative and not veer from their 'standard' protocol!

p.s. hmmm - didn't realise David Cameron's wife is pg?


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

I know kdb.... these pregnant women are everywhere.... now theyre taking over the government! It always amazes me, how women with stressful jobs and who arent necessarily careful about their lifestyles get pg at all... while here we all are doing every possible thing right, and still its so hard, to get pg and to stay pg....

Right! I'll stop moaning now    Good morning all, you ok Molly?

Zx


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Molly. Fingers crossed darling. Try not to worry too much. My friend had brown spotting early in her pregnacy and made me rush her to hospital for a scan and everything was fine. My mum also had 2 full periods when she was pregnant with me!


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Morning,

Sorry not too many personals today as although i feel loads better today head is in a mush..   

Daylight – I had a D&C for the same reason as you the month before i stated the stimms this time.  I had 5 day light bleed after, very quick procedure.  It's very expensive.... they rang us up the day before to pay and i was shocked however if it works..   

Molly try not to stress   

thanks to everyone for the best wishes etc it means so much.  The rollercoaster has well and truely started... 

just heard 2 eggs fertilised and 2 they are not sure of yet will know more tomorrow morning. 1 has disintegrated.

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lovely girls,
Tomo- sending your embies lots of dividing good will and encourgement    and    to you- i remember feeling completely rubbish after trigger shot as well, 

KDB- have you had your consult yet?

Hi Daylight - welcome

Gilly- i would go for removal if they think it can help- at least it will change things,

Molly- how are you? hope spotting had stopped and you are back to zen PUPO-ness

Zoe how are you doing?
love to everyone else
Day 2 of the 2ww and trying to stay relaxed- just want to know if anything is happening!! 
Kate x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi kate - so much           comin atcha and hope you don't go completely    on the 2ww!

lots of love
C


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all
its hard to catch up with all the new poeple here 
congratulations to all the BFPs and all the poeple cycling, am sure all will go well, u are in good hands with crgh and u have very high chances to get the bfp u want

Livity: how are u doing? hope this is it for u
24hrs: time flies  we are almost there ... i really cant beleive that a couple of months ago we were together in london wondering if the embies stick, and see now we are both waiting our babies...
Mrs cc: 5 weeks ahead  not too bad as per my doctor here... i am since the 27th week 3 weeks ahead and he told me its perfect. how much weight did u take so far
cecilia: when will u start cycling with CRGH u will go for an IUI right all the best

AFM: i am 35 weeks 1 day today... babies are doing great, they are over 5lbs now, so i think i am in the safe zone and i can skip NICU if i deliver soon... but seems i can handle 2 more weeks and i can reach 37-38 weeks since my cervix is still closed and i am still not having any contractions.
i am seeing the doctor each week now since i started my 32nd week and i spend each visit around 30 min on the monitor... i am happy with the approach of this doctor he is really having a good eye on me... i really cant wait to have my babies in my arms and i am really praying hard that each of u will have this feeling soon

kisses to everyone


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Kate...       for your frostie!  Consult is tomorrow @ noon.  Feeling nervous now  Am also going to meet the guy who helped chase the PCT for me, and give him some choccies for his trouble!

Mami, hello!  Was wondering about you the other day, so it's good to hear how you're getting on.  Sounds like you have a fab doctor and all seems well with the babies.  Are you in the US now??

Hugs and happy days to everyone else - must rush now to body attack class then home to prep for tomorrow's appt (and maybe squeeze in an episode of Glee!).
xoxo
kd


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi Kdb, yeah i am still in the USA 
yeah the doctor is fabulous, he is very nice and knowing that am in cleveland clinic is giving me some reassurance, i just dont wanna be with just any doctor after all i went through to get those babies
what about u ur cycling soon right all the best, am sure it is gonna work
kisses


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Hello mami - another great CRGH story! Good luck with everything hun. xx

kdb - good luck for your consult tomorrow, am sure CRGH will look after you well. Let us know how you get on xx PS. Watermelon cupcake?!  

Kate - Hope you are chilling out with your films - seen anything good? I so know what you mean about wanting to know whats going on, think you need a lookey-insidey machine, if only someone would invent one!

tomo - hope the eggies are dividing well - good luck with the call tomorrow hun. x

Molly - Hope you are doing ok honey - I would think its not too early for implantation bleed, so maybe its your embies burrowing away. Take care of yourself. xx

Daylight - Welcome to a wonderful thread, its such a friendly and informative place, sure you will get lots of support here. Sorry I cant help with your D&C question but looks like Tomo has helped you out. I understand about worrying about taking time off work, it can be a tricky juggling act - I hope that everything goes really well for you. xx GOOD LUCK!!

How is everyone else doing? hi to you lovely ladies.   

afm - still waiting for auto-immune blood results - had them done on 28th April at my GPs so its taking a while! Getting bit more back to normal this wk and feeling bit more motivated at work, had spent a lot of time clock watching and surfing the web the last few wks so its good to feel interested in stuff again. 

Auntiem.xx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello crgh'ers...  

Tomo- how are your embies doing today hun?      from me, to them!!

Hi Kate- hope your tww is bearable      for you too! 

Molly- you ok?        not long till OTD i guess?

Hi daylight   

  AuntieM, youre doing so well   

Marmo, ebc, elvie MummyP, kdb and everyone else,   

afm- Im finding the wait till the first scan harder than the tww    I dont have any pg symptoms really and am terrified that all is not ok but have had no cramps or bleeding so no reason to doubt it either.. my acupuncturist says i have to learn to 'be with the not knowing' (a bit too zen-like for me as i am not really that way inclined    ).. have peed on 8 sticks so far and bought a few more yesterday (i know    ) i just need to see those two lines constantly. I feel like i should be over the moon but im so, so worried.. i feel like thats very selfish of me, i know, sorry girls   


z xxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Zoe hun don't feel bad about your anxiety - once you have experienced a MC, and esp a MMC where it was only diagnosed on the scan with no bleeding, no amount of acupuncture/relaxation is going to take away your anxiety      I have heard of women paying to have weekly scans for reassurance, and I may end up taking that route if we get pg again as totally understand where you are coming from. I hope once you are passed 12 wks you can start to relax and enjoy things a bit more.

Hi to everyone else  

We saw the boss on tuesday and have been given the go ahead to start dIUI on my next cycle - as long as we can get the sperm imported in time       am feeling more ok about it now esp as Dh and i agree we just want to put the last horrible 3 years behind us and get on with having a family now

love and luck to all
C


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

just a quickie. have been quite busy these days.


doesn't feel very hopeful at the moment. yesterday i had lots of nausea. but today i have my usual migraine which tends to come a few days before the period. then again, i remember taking panadol before i found out i was pregnant last time. so trying not to take my headache as a reliable indicator.... easier say than done.... still trying to resist the temptation of the pee stick (OTD Monday).     


will come back for more personals later.


kisses and hugs to everybody


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls - if anyone is interested there's a "Fertility Telesummit" taking place this week. I listened to the replay of one of the sessions yesterday, about fertility massage and nutrition, and even though I've done loads of reading on the topic I did learn a few new things.

Tonight's program is below - I won't listen live but the replays are available (at the same links) for 24 hours after the live broadcast:

*********************
Day 4, Thursday May 13th
*********************

12pm PST | 3pm EST | 8pm UK
*Dr Marilyn Glenville - Using Nutrition To Boost Fertility And 
Prevent Miscarriage*
Listen online: http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613071

2pm PST | 5pm EST | 10pm UK
*Joanne Verkuilen - How Mind/Body Medicine Can Help With
Fertility Issues And General Health And Well-Being*
(pre-recorded so no Q&A available)
Listen online: http://attendthisevent.com/?eventid=12613197

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks all for your support. Unfort I am well and truly in the dulldrums and have totally psyched myself out for bad news. Its not even it not working thats freaking me out - Im just scared its a miscarraige again. 

Who knows! One week today and Ill test. Spotting seems to have stopped which is good. Still have an achey tummy though. 

Hope everybody else is doing well. 

x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Swallow - sending you lots of      and     that its a lovely BFP for you on OTD on Monday, got everything crossed for you lots of     xxxxx

Louise - so sorry about your sad news lots of     

Molly - hoping all is ok      and spotting is nothing to worry about      its all going to be ok hon lots of xxx   

Kate - 2ww is hard isn't it lots of     and huge amounts of     and      its a BFP for you

Zoelouise - wait till scan is not easy is it lots of         that all is great xxx

auntieM - glad your follow up apt went well and you have a plan for future TX, its not easy doing it all again is it, but you will get a lovely sticky BFP next time      and    lots of    xx

ceci-bee - glad your apt with Mr S all went great and really hope you can get the sperm sorted in time for your nxt cycle and     and     its a lovely sticky BFP this time around xxxx     

Mrs CC - glad all great with your lovely double bump     

kdb - lots of    
Mami - not long now     all goes great with the births

Hello to everyone else lots of     

AFM - I had a lovely time on holiday with DH, it was just what we needed to get our relationship back on track and start feeling like our normal selves.... we just needed to grieve for a while in order to be able to move on.... now well and truly ready to get on with TX and get pregnant again and this time a lovely sticky one         .  Determined to keep myself positive and keeping busy so I don't have time to worry and get anxious about stuff

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Molly...........      Great news that the spotting has stopped. Only seven days to go...  

Swallow.........       

Ceci.bee - great news on the next cycle!! 

Zoe - wise words from both Ceci and your acupuncturist.  My osteo (or maybe it was my acu!) said the same thing. It's 13 days til your scan, right? Can you schedule stuff to keep you busy - eg, catch-up with friends, or go to the movies, or start knitting (!) or go shopping...?? And pee on as many sticks as you want to! xoxo

Kate - how are you going? What good movies have you watched? Does C have time off work at the moment too?

  

Mami - whereabouts in the US are you? Will you stay there once the babies are born? You must be getting very excited.   We've just had our first cons at CRGH today and should be cycling by the end of May! 

AuntieM - thanks sweetness, all went well today. Know what you mean about TTC distracting from work!  There needs to be an addiction warning on FF!

Jenny, hello gorgeous! Glad you and DH enjoyed the time away. You are such a positive person anyway  (this recent time has just been a little blip), always so supportive of everyone on the thread, I know that good things will come your way. Great to have you back - maybe we will bump into each other in the clinic next month? xoxo

I seem to remember someone raving about the custard tarts at the cafe in the courtyard??

Tomo - what's the latest on your embies?? 

... so DH and I saw WS today (only 45 mins late), and we are both feeling very very +ve. WS was fab - he preempted tonnes of my questions (I had 2 x A4 pages full of them!!) and patiently answered all the other ones I had. He told me every med that I will be taking, and why, and the info pack he gave us with descriptions of all the meds and a timeline that shows what is taken and when is really helpful.

Will either wait for AF to come in the next week-ish (CD34 today) or else induce a bleed to get started. Will have ORT, DET, cervical swab and 3D SIS (essentially a HyCoSy but with saline instead of dye) then Primolut from CD14 and start sniffing a week later.

My poor old body is going to be ram-jammed full of drugs though... mix of Gonal-F + Menopur to stim and starting at the same time also Dexamethasone (a steroid, apparently can help improve egg quality for women with PCOS due to the eggs' exposure to androgens). Pregnyl for ovulation, then aspirin + Clexane + Cyclogest + Progynova from EC onwards. As well as antibiotics.

Blimey!!








































































My acupuncturist will not be impressed









Oh, and Metformin too - starting asap. Am not convinced about that but he said it *could* improve egg quality and possibly reduce risk of m/c. Can't remember whether this was also PCOS-related.

Has anyone else taken Metformin during an IVF cycle?

From memory it is really not good with spicy food  so I'd better make sure I have Thai for dinner this weekend!! Am so relieved we can start later this month... assuming a 'typical' response to Primolut and stims we will either be going to our friends' wedding in Sweden with a BFP and huge grins on our faces, or a BFN and a great excuse to drown our sorrows in champagne and Daim chocolate bars 

Anyhoo, sorry for the mammoth post - should prob start a tx diary so I can record all the details and hopefully be of help to someone in the future.

Big hugs and moonstone magic to everyone!


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kdb - great to hear you are finally out of the starting blocks!  You must be excited!

Kate - how are you bearing up?

Louise x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

sweetdreams: yeah not long now, time flies, u will see once u get pregnant how fast it will go
KDB: i am in ohio, i am planing to stay another month after the babies are born and than back to dubai where we work... but should be coming to the US each while for the greencard, so planing another trip in december... so glad u will be cycling soon and Dr WS was so helpful... i really like him, he is a positive person who makes u feel its gonna be ok
AuntieM: hope soon u will be one of the success stories in CRGH... i really liked the clinic and their approach... and after 3 failed cycles elsewhere, i made it from the first time with CRGH and both embies that were transfered took.

hi to everyone else


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh dear, i'm so much behind on everybody's progress!


EBC - how are you doing? worried about you....    


Molly - congrats on the FET. hope your discharge has gone away? 


Sweetdreams - welcome back. sounds like you really had a good time. so glad for you.   


Louises - so sorry to hear your BFN... big    the good thing of IUI is that it's cheaper and much gentler for your body. hopefully you will be ready to try again very soon?


Gilly - glad to hear that the SA has improved so much! it's excellent news! it's really true a lot of people say that men's sample can vary hugely...  so far i'm quite happy with CRGH. i just feel that they are very professional, thorough and not profit-driven. i'm sure they will do everything they can do find anything they could. good luck on all your test results!


MummyP - congrats on pupo! sending you lots of     and    !


Marmo - sounds like you are progressing well if you are so tired all the time.    it's so funny that we probably are the only 
people in the world who found tirdness and nausea during pregnancy a positive experience! 


Zoelouise - don't feel bad about letting it out here. what you feel is really really normal. if anything, we are those who understand it most!    did your acupuncturist say that they usually can help on lessning pregnant symptoms? mine said so. when she told me that, i remember thinking - oh no, i don't want the symptoms to go away, so i know everything is doing fine....    perhaps your acupunture is helping your body to be in such a good balance that it doesn't give you those uncomfortable symptoms? 


AuntieM - glad to hear that your appointment had gone well. i definitely wouldn't rush if i were you. it's as important that you need to be psychologically ready to go. doctors can only access whether we are physically ready. we have to be our best judge on our psychological status. you've been through so much. one or two months more would make no difference at all. the most important thing is your own mental and physical health.    


KDB - glad to hear that your appointment in CRGH went well. best luck on your tx!


Tomo - take good care of yourself!   how are the embies now?


daylight - welcome to the thread! this is really a fantastic thread!


AFM - the headache had gone today, despite not sleeping much last night. i must be only person on the planet who uses headache as indicator for BFN!    this fertility thing is really driving your brain all other the place, isn't it? 


two more days to go.      


nice weekend to all the ladies here.


swallow


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

hello all!

swallow, all fingers and toes crossed for you! I had a massive (massive!) headache before OTD and was convinced I was getting my period.

we went for the scan at 6w5d on Wednesday and we have a heartbeat. Truly, truly amazing and awe inspiring. Although I really can't get my head around the fact that there's a baby in there. still nervous and panicky of course but I don't think that's going to change anytime soon.

I have a friend who's having a CRGH baby in a couple of weeks and she still can't quite believe it!


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, Marmo. So relieved to know I haven't gone mad....  so happy to hear the heartbeat. Hope we will all have this amazing ecperience sooner than later. Keep us posted!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Got the go-ahead to start down regulating today!  Woohoo! Nurse Joy will phone  me on Monday with exact dates etc but  I guess I'll be down in London for tx in about 4 weeks!  Off to go and  lie down in a darkened room to calm down now 

Does anyone have any recommendations of cheap places to stay near the hospital?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Louise, was very pleased with how yesterday went. How are you? Do you have a cons booked at The Lister yet?

Marmo, how exciting, congratulations on your scan!!!!!!!  What was your DH's reaction?

Mami - wow so you will be tripping between DXB and Ohio... quite a contrast  Yes I remember you talking about your greencard and it's restrictions. How old do the babies have to be before they can fly? I will (well, hope that I will) be going home to NZ either with a bump or a bundle so am interested to know.

Gribbie, welcome back - congrats on starting d/r. If you google: hotels near wc1x 8ld you will get a few results. I haven't stayed at any myself so do check the reviews (and maybe TripAdvisor too). If you're going to be staying in London for a while you'd be better off getting an apartment so that you can do your own meals and save some dosh. You might want to look at areas like Angel, Islington, Camden Town, etc which could be less expensive than right near the clinic.

*Hotels:*
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=&ie=UTF8&q=hotels+near+wc1x+8ld&**=1&gl=uk&hq=hotels&hnear=London+WC1X+8LD,+UK&view=text&ei=BmDtS9LGJoOuOOjm3bII&ved=0CCsQtQMwAA&ll=51.52506,-0.117373&spn=0.006662,0.022724&z=16

*Apartments:*
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=&geocode=&q=apartment+near+wc1x+8ld&sll=51.525056,-0.117456&sspn=0.006662,0.022724&gl=uk&ie=UTF8&hq=apartment&hnear=London+WC1X+8LD,+UK&z=14

Swallow - so glad your headache has left the building! Hang in there! xoxo   

Kate...   

Zoe, Gilly, Polly, Molly, AuntieM, MummyP, Ceci, Tomo, Jenny, Daylight and all the other CRGHers 

  xoxo kd


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Fab - thank you    an apartment would be perfect so hubby can come and stay when work permits.


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

He's really pleased and was equally moved by the heartbeat but it still pretty shocked. He thought is was going to take 3 or 4 goes and he had a another year or two of irresponsibilty!

Mami- I'm interested in baby flying times too - think I'll be disinherited and disinfriended if I don't take a small bundle back to Australia as soon as poss! Although both my parents have said they plan to be here for the birth. Not really sure how I feel about that!

Gribbie - apartments are definitely the way to go - try http://www.central-london-apartments.com/. I should recommend my company's site (hotelconnect.co.uk) but we don't do many apartments and none in the Kings Cross area. Although if you do need to book a hotel for just a couple of nights you can use the code 'fandf' to get 12% off (this will work for any destination).

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Fab - thanks.  Can anyone tell me roughly how long from end of down reg to transfer?  4 weeks?  I know I was told but it was a long time ago now.


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

It was 2 1/2 weeks (two weeks of stimms & 5 days after EC for blastocyst transfer) for me but it depends on how long they stimm you for.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Fab - thanks    sorry for all the questions


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey marmo and kdb: i dont think there is any flying restrictions while pregnant  
i have done since i knew i was pregnant a trip per month. i flew from london to dubai just the day after i tested.
than on week 14 i had a 3 hours flight, and than another flight on week 18 and than another 3 hours trip on week 24 and than i came to the US on a 14 hours trip on week 26.
as for after they are born, i can fly when they are 20 days but i need around a month to 40 days to finalize their passports.
let me know if u have more questions


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi guys! I believe you cannot fly after week 35 of pg or week 30 of twin pg and prob should avoid long haul until week 12.... having said that if you can get a dr certificate to say youre ok, with no complications you can go anytime but its at the airline's discretion..... i guess you can fly with a newborn... any one know?


Marmo- you and i could have our babies on the same day were that close   


oh gosh.. superstitious now   


evening all


----------



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all!

I am here and so far all is OK. I freaked out a little when I had spotting and pain, so went quiet for a bit. Still lurking.

I'm sorry if I worried you. 

All is fine, like Marmo, we went for our scan 6 +5 and saw one precious baby and heartbeat. DH and I are very happy, but still a little anxious. At the scan Dr A found a v.large cyst on my right ovary which would explain the pain. They were a bit worried and told me to take a week off from work. I guess they are hoping it will shrink as time goes on.   They couldn't see another baby or heartbeat so we think the other embryo disappeared. But VERY relieved to see the one tiny flicker. They want to monitor the cyst so back next week. 

Apart from that, I'm keeping calm and relaxed, only the constant feeling of sickness but not actually being sick! 

I've read that you're all well, so nice to catch up.   

Ebc x


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi

Just a qiuick one Im sorry i havent been ble to cathc up on what is happening wth u all.  but best to everyone.

Rollercoaster ride yesterday... we had a call to say only 1 embee made it but it was a 4 cell top grade and could we go in at 3pm for transfer.  So off we popped and when we got there they said that there had been a late starter which was now a 2 cell.  so had 2 embees tranferred )))

I have not been well today really bad cramps and the poops, trying not to worry.

ill catch up soon xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
Tomo- fingers crossed for your little embies nestling in, 
Wierdly I also had dodgy stomach the day after my transfer and I wondered if it was an after effect of the voltarol suppositories, can't remember if I've had it before though, hope you feel better soon  

EBC- so glad you saw a lovely heart beat and hope that cyst calms down soon for you hun, take it easy, 

KDB- any sign of AF?

Swallow, wishing you strength for the next  days and all the luck for your OTD   

Gribbie, hello!

Mami- great to hear about the twins and that you are enjoying the US- lots of love and luck for the next few weeks,

Marmo- congrats on the scan, 

Zoe- how long to wait until your scan?

Molly - how is the 2ww treating you? 

Louise-- thanks for message- how are you? Are Morrocco plans in place?

AFM- still no 2ww symptoms other than knackeredness really- real waves of it in late afternoon (but think it is all the drugs), had a lovely day today with a friend who lives in Tunbridge wells, shopped and had lunch and then drove over to Knowle House in Sevenoaks and went for  a walk in the deer park- beautiful, 
If anyone likes Phase Eight they have 20% off everything till sunday which made me very happy as I bought a dress/jacket and shoes I had been wondering about but thought were too pricey! That's me sorted for the weddings I'm goign to in June, 

Have a lovely weekend everyone, 
Kate x


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Hello ladies
I hope you don't mind me joining your thread, I've been lurking for a couple of weeks but thought it was time to join the merry gang as you seem like such a lovely bunch & it's great to be able to share my story with people who understand!
Had our first appointment at CRGH back in Feb. Prior to that spent 2yrs TTC & went to Kings to start fertility treatment, got as far as my first round of Clomid & fell pregnant. Sadly ended in a ruptured ectopic at 7wks - huge blood transfusion with the loss of my right fallopian tube - terrifying experience.
AMH test at CRGH revealed v low level (3.44) along with low antral follicle count. FSH 7.2 but possibly being suppressed by high E2 of 266. DP's sperm all ok since he cleaned up his act re smoking & stopped cycling to work!
Gutted that Dr Kazi advised against medicated IVF as I'm unlikely to respond to stimms & even if I did respond the egg quality would be reduced & they're probably poor quality to start with since I've not many left  .
So we're doing natural cycle IVF with ICSI & assisted hatching. Success levels are v low for someone my age (nearly 3 so trying not to get my hopes up at all - easier said than done!
Daylight - interesting to see that your AMH levels have fluctuated - did they explain why? I'd understood they never went up & am probably clutching at straws but I'm after any positive stories I can find!
Swallow - I noticed you mention your AMH of 7 in your signature & that you've had IUI. We decided against this since my other tube is likely blocked. Wishing you all the best for good news on Monday!
If anyone out their has stories similar to mine I'd love to hear from you - being surrounded by pregnant friends & colleagues can make you feel quite isolated can't it?!
Wishing you all a lovely weekend.
Kaz x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

zoelouise: the doctor suggests u dont fly after week 35, but each doctor is different, mine in lebanon told me not to fly after week 28, while here in the US told me i can still fly up to week 34 with twins. afterall it all depends on how ur pregnancy is progressing. the first thing they did for me in lebanon before flying to the US was checking my cervix, and he told me its closed and sick enough to fly.
as for the airlines, most of them dont care when u are flying, and some do really mind. per example i took the continental from paris to the USA and they didnt even ask what week i am and didnt even ask for a doctor paper and i asked one of the girls on the check in desk she said they dont really care even if i am 38 weeks. i took MEA airlines from lebanon to paris and they made me sign a bunch of papers saying if anything occure on board i will be responsible and i will pay all the expenses for the emergency landing, and they took the doctor paper and said if i am more than 34 weeks am not allowed to go onboard....
as for flying before week 12, i was 5 weeks when i left london and took a 6hours flight to dubai, Doctor serhal told me not to worry and the flight wont affect anything. and both my doctors in lebanon and dubai told me i can fly, the only restriction is that in case there is a miscarriage that is about to happen they cannot stop it if u are on board, its not that the flight can cause a miscarriage.

Livity: dont worry about the symptoms, i didnt get any myself, i even called dr saab worried telling him i have no symptoms and he told me not to worry at all as even if i have they are related to the medicins am taking... my symptoms picked up 2 days after the positive hpt.
praying hard for u to get this bfp

EBC: congratulations on the heartbeat, hope u will have a great 9 months

Tomo: congratulations on being a pupo, hope all will be great and u end up having having a bfp

wardkal: i have no experience like urs, except for the ectopic, my first pregnancy ended in an ectopic but my tube didnt rupture... and yeah its frustrating to be surrounded by pregnant poeple, but u have to believe that one day u will be one of them and u will see it will happen
u are in the best hands in CRGH and i am sure soon enough u will be pregnant whatever the problem is, as they have a good approach for every problem out there.
best of luck

hi to everyone else


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

A me post  - I'm glad I read the last post (Thanks Mami78 & Livity  ) despite all my positivity in week one of my 2WW, with no symptoms after the first few days, I was thinking maybe I was and now I'm not  .

Wardkal - Welcome to a great thread  

Hoping you all enjoy your weekend.

Take care
Mummy P x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mummy P- 

How long till OTD? to be honest I am feeling a bit like you today- v symptomless and far too normal, but we just have to hang in there, 

hope you have a good weekend, 

kate x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, lots to catch up on and it has been a manic week at work not not much time for personals.
Hang on in there for everyone who are PUPO, my heart goes out to all of you.  The 2WW is hard! Keep positive and remember that no symptoms doesn't mean it didn't work.  Everyone is different         


Great news on the scans and heartbeats.   
Great news on those of you happy with your cons appt.   


Got to dash back to work but I will be back on for a better read and posting!


Love ya all!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Mami   Your babies are so well-travelled and they aren't even out of the womb yet!!

Gribbie - do you have your info pack from the first consultation that has a timeline of what happens and when, when to stop and start each drug, etc?

I am going to scan the info this weekend because I want to email it to my parents in NZ, so if you like I can email it to you to help plan your travel and accommodation?

Lovely day today girls... Spring is back!  (touch wood)

Laptop battery about to die and I really must get up and get ready for yoga @ 10am.  Enjoy your Saturdays!
xoxoxo


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

kdb said:


> Gribbie - do you have your info pack from the first consultation that has a timeline of what happens and when, when to stop and start each drug, etc?


Yes thanks - found it last night so I'm a lot clearer on dates etc now


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kate - when is OTD?  Hope you aren't finding it too hard and remember that symptoms - or lack of - mean nothing!  Are you managing the gestone injections OK?  Flights to Morocco aren't working out right with the time we can get off work, so have booked for a lazy week of Greek island sunshine in June.  Can't wait.  Ages since I have had a break.


Kdb - you make me feel guilty with your yoga - although I did go for a nice walk in the sunshine today!


MummyP - hope you are resting up on your 2ww


Wardkal - My IF issues are similar to yours.  Sent you a PM, let me know if you want any more info


Hello to everyone else.


AFM - glad to see the sunshine today.  Made me feel a bit more positive about the future.


Louise x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello there all,   


MummyP and Kate- hope the tww is bearable. I still have no major pg symptoms (hmm bit worrying!) so dont worry if you dont have any in tww, so, so early ... its a nightmare though isnt it.. all the waiting for a feeling?


Tomo- Congratulations on being PUPO! Great news about the second  little embie, that will probably become the 'strong' twin    you never know!!


Ah kdb- im missing yoga so much! Hope your   is continuing... relish it while its there hun!


Louise-   


Mami- sorry, was not my intention to correct you in any way re the flight info.. i guess since youre pg and have flown alot, you know better than me.....  


EBC- What a relief to read your post! Was rather worried about you i must say    So glad all went well with the scan. Mine is scheduled for 26th.. they are making me wait a very long time. Were your dates as you expected them to be from the usual count from first day of last af?


Hi Gribbie, Daylight, Elvie, Gilly, sweetdreams, auntieM, Marmo, Eliza, Bobo, and everyone else ive missed (so many!!)


Swallow- any news hun? Molly?? Hope youre both soooo close to the BFP   


Welcome Kaz to a very supportive place   


afm....        to see chicklet's strong heartbeat soon.....


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Evening all,

I know there are a few of you testing this week, sending you                  that you all get BFP!

To everyone on their journeys      

I've been resting up very very tired at the moment although i can feel my energy levels returning.

Just a quick question on testing dates, the form they gave me says 16 days AFTER transfer...is this right I'm sure i have never had to wait this long before

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Tomo- you are right it is 16 loooong, agonising days to wait post transfer (and it is still 16 with a day 5 transfer)- I have usually cracked a few days earlier but then they tell you to stay on the meds till day 16 which with a BFN- is v tough........................
The reasoning is that 16 days puts it beyond doubt- a BFN is definitely true and if it is a BFP there is an HCG level they like to see at that point and if you are there they can then just book a scan and not have to worry about repeat bloods, 

It is frustrating as different clinics have such different protocols- 

But hey lets hope this is our time!    

Kate x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Unfortunately, no good news from me..... AF came yesterday afternoon.   Started spotting on late Saturday night when we were in one of my girl friend's wedding. I found my mind drifting to think the bride is going to get pregnant before me (I don't even know if she's planning or not!)... Found it more disappointing than I thought I would feel..... there were some moments yesterday afternoon i just wanted to shut myself in the bedroom and do nothing.... DH was really lovely and supportive though. We saw my psychologist together on Friday. I'm sure he had done a few tricks on DH.  nevertheless, i feel really lucky to have him.

Feeling much better today. Will call CRGH for another cycle this month. Life goes on, isn't it?

Tomo - congrats on being PUPO! Take care of yourself!

EBC - what a relieved to hear you are fine.   

Have to dash now. Good luck on those in 2ww.    

Swallow


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Swallow - I am so sorry to read your news, the ache must have been so much, especially the time/location AF decided to arrive  . My heart goes out to you    

Take care, and thank you for your kind support  

Love & hugs
Mummy P x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Swallow, sorry to hear your news,  big   , take care of yourself.  Good to hear DH is looking after you. xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had bad news, Swallow and what totally rubbish timing- Good luck for next month, 

 Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Swallow, so sorry hun. Totally understand re the wedding, and really feel for you. I have been there.    Keep holding on to DH    Zx


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm v sorry it wasn't to be this time Swallow    sending you a big hug    and hoping that next month brings much happier news for you, love dolphin xxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news swallow   

Anyone feel sick and bloated when they started the microgynon?  Bleuh!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Swallow, honeybee    Sending you lots of


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news Swallow, take care of yourself.

Kaz xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

swallow - oh sweetheart, I am so so sorry to hear your sad news, if you want to chat hon I am here for you, lots of      xxxxxxxx

Tomo - congratulations         on being PUPO hope 2ww goes quick for you   

big hello to everyone else lots of     

           to all those having TX on 2ww and waiting for scans

lots of love sweetdreamsxxxxxx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Evening lovelies

Swallow - sorry to hear your news, it is heartbreaking and I feel for you so much with the timing of getting AF - I've been in similar situations and it hurts like hell         . Sounds like you are doing the best thing and looking forward, and your DH also sounds wonderful - take care of each other and we are all here for you. xxx

Molly hun - how are you doing ? Been thinking about you, hope all ok    

Tomo - Congratulations on being PUPO honey, hope you have a restful and speedy 2ww.   xx

Kate - Your half way through your 2ww now arent you? Hope all is going well. How is the film-fest going!?. x

EBC - Lovely to read about your scan, very relieved for you.   xx hope you are putting your feet up on your week off, sounds like CRGH are taking great care of you. xx

Wardkal - Welcome to a wonderfully supportive thread! Sounds like you have been through a rough time so I hope that CRGH can bring you your dream - they are great at treating everyone very individually and are really thorough with investigations and do all they can to get you your BFP. Good luck to you. xx     

MummyP - Hope the 2nd week of 2ww is going well and your positivity has returned.   how are you doing?    

Louise - hi hun - hpoe you are still doing ok - your lazy Greek holiday sounds wonderful, just the tonic I reckon. xx

ZoeLouise - not long now till your scan honey, hope you are holding on in there.Why is each wait worse than the last one in this business?!    xx

kdb - hello hun, meant to post thanks last week for the Fertility Telesummit last wk - I listened to the Nutrition one and found it very interesting, picked up couple of tips to improve lining - thanks again! Has AF arrived yet? Not long till you're cycling now honey. xx

Sweetdreams - good to hear from you hun and sounds like your holiday was just perfect. Good to hear your positivity - wishing you all the luck in the world for you next cycle.      xxx

Elvie - think you are on hols now - hope you are having fun wherever you are.  

Big hugs and hello to everyone else.    

AFM - going to give myself a little   today as I had my first gym session since before tx and its been nearly a month since the ectopic op, so am pleased with myself today!! Just waiting for my AF to show in the next wk or so then have our holiday in Jersey to look forward to.     for a little sun and absolutely NO ASH please! 

Take care lovelies and heres some   for everyone who needs it. xx

AuntieM.xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi
Sorry everyone Me post coming up, 

Was feeling fine had the blood count and progesterone checks today which I thought would be fine as i'm on gestone, but I just got a call saying my level was 49.4- and I needed to have extra progesterone, annoyingly I missed the call so got  an answer phone message and even more annoyingly the nurse told me that I should start gestone - clearly not looking at my notes, 

I called the out of hours number and got told to start cyclogest 3 x a day as well as gestone which just sounds like overkill! I also meant to ask if it would have made any difference that I was about 2hrs late for my gestone jab as I had it done at the clinic when I had my bloods done instead of at home ( had spent the night at my parents)  but I forgot- Also the doc said that the cut off was 50 so I was pretty close.

I don;t mind taking cyclogest massively but it just feels like another medication and possibly not necessary.....

Would love anyone's opinions on this- as this check is a new thing for me, 

kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Kate,

Im on gestone and cyclogest becuase of the spotting. Im sorry I cant remember where you are at with everything?

Im two days away from official test but was thinking of testing early. 

L


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Kate- no harm done in taking extra i guess?? Id just go for it and trust them... id be more worried with low levels than with too much    Hope youre not to stressed, its just a tweak to make sure all is perfect, im sure. Lots of    and   Zx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

, 
Molly, I'm a week and a day after transfer- OTD is the 25th- but think I will test at the weekend so we can either celebrate or curl up together and lick our wounds, 

I called the doctor back and said about the 2 hr thing and she said she'd still rather I had more than less so I guess I start  cyclogest tonight! Yippee- do you take 3 a day- how is taking the middle one,

How are you feeling- I hate the nerves as test day approaches- I'm already v nervous so can't imagine what you are feeling,    if you do decide to test, 

Maria (24hrs) gave me a few v early preg tests she had left over they detect 10 HCG and they so tempting me! 

Zoe- thanks I know you are right I'm feeling ok now just felt v grumpy and emotional at the thought of yet more drugs, 

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Girls.... stay away from the pee sticks!    (except maybe you Molly, you've been v patient!!)     for both of you Zx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one  

Livity - They found I was low on progesterone, so upped my pessaries to 3 a day, I tend to do one first thing at 7ish, another at 2-3pm and the last at 10-11pm, I tend to do the 3 x Progynova the same time and the two norprolac (for OHSS) morning and after dinner with the clexane and finally my Omega Mum and Pregacare at 8am   

I'm testing on Friday, I reckon if a day 6 Blast has not embedded 14 days later (at 20 days old  ), then two days will not make a difference  

Sorry to be so absent, but as time looms I'm getting more and more anxious, and feel the need to be alone    , I'm sure the drugs do not help.

Mummy P x


----------



## bali08 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, back after a long time!
So i thought that I was applying to go to CRGH ( my PCT approved) however now that I have finally received my appointment letter I can see its with RMU at UCH.
When I called them up and said I didnt want to go there, they said as I was NHS, this is where I go, however they work very closely with CRGH, and both the transfer and egg collection would be done at CRGH. 
I am concerned as I  have had 2 previous ICSI treatments at Hammersmith, and because of their rates, have decided to swap clinics... so I m now in my last " nhs funded " treatment...
has anyone been at RMU? or does anyone know how much they really co-orporate together- with CRGH- I really want to go somewhere good this time! are there any doctors I want to ask for etc?
Please help, its been like a 3 month long process.... of ( i thought waiting to get an appointment at CRGH) and now im going to RMU?
my appoinment is on the 10th of June
any advise, notes would be very appreciated!
many thanks
Bali


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah Kate, I see - v exciting you are close to testing! Its absolutley excruciating the wait especially as I had spotting and cramping.  I am on two Cyclogest plus the gestone and clexane so its drug city for me. I kinda thought the same thing as you - can you OD on progesterone but we gotta trust the Drs!

So ladies I caved in early and tested in the early hours of the morning. Its day 14 after 2, 5 day blasts transferred and it came up on my Clear Blue as positive (2 -3 weeks conception) - so a tentative BFP for me until testing on Friday! At least that gives me the boost I need for another two day wait. I have been thinking of all the reasons why it could be a false positive - but I dont think it can be with an FET as there is no pregnyl huh? ANybody got any thoughts.

A funny story to share - last night I did all the injections by myself as my hubby had to go to a work doo. I normally inject but hubby does the mixing. Anyway I ended up going through 6 vials of Gestone - as I didn't have enough air to draw back the syringe and check I wasnt in any nasties!Then I cracked 3 vials when I opened them and sticky gestone was everywhere so I couldnt pull up the syringe. Got there in the end after a tiny emotional breakdown - makes me laugh though this morning and hubby has to go and get more gestone for tonight!

Also Dr forget to say I needed testing on Clexane, is that normal?

Hope everybody else is well.  

Mol x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't test early Kate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll end up with more questions than you do answers  The other girls have answered your Qs but I agree, of all the drugs to up the dose, progesterone is the one that couldn't do any harm.

MummyP...  Tonnes and tonnes of luck for Friday xoxo 

Hang in there Molly         

AuntieM - I thought the nutrition one was useful too. I am continually amazed at my brain's capacity to store more and more TTC info - I don't remember it being that easy at school  Hope your AF comes and goes uneventfully before your trip. We are booked to go to Madeira on 28/7 and I heard a meterologist on the radio yesterday saying the ash could come back to Heathrow next week. Please please no!!

Swallow, hope you're coping ok 

Louise - Greece in June sounds fab - I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvve the food there. Which island are you going to? xoxo 

Hi and good morning to everyone else; what a beautiful sunny day it's shaping up to be! It's DH's birthday today but he's in Germany. He's on strict no-alcohol orders but I can't see him maintaining that if his colleagues take him out for dinner.  CD40 for me today, no AF, and a -ve hpt (god I *hate* doing those things). So will call the clinic shortly and make an appt to see to the nurse to collect Primolut and a prescription for Met. At last, we are getting started... after six months of no tx, hoorah!

 

....

OMG - Molly, just as I went to post your new post popped up... YA YA YAYYYY!!!

Agreed, can't see how it could be a false positive as no HCG trigger. 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Molly 

Congrats!!!! No way it could be false so Hip hip hooray!!! I would say not v tentative!!

Well done on doing the gestone yourself- I'm such a wimp about it haven't tried but do my on clexane! Made me laugh all the smashing- not sure if DH pulls back I'll check with him! 

The clexane thing is a full blood count a week or so after starting- to be honest it has always been fine for me- this time I think I asked about it so maybe they don;t always do it, did you have bloods done to check your progesterone as they may have done it then (if it fine you don't hear anything), I'm still happy with clinic but they have been a bit cr*p about mentioning new things e.g. assisted hatching which we had this time no one said before and then you just get the bill, also the progesterone testing- i only knew about from here, think I will mention it, 

Aargh! I want to test NOW- but I will wait...

Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks KDB / Kate. After all the drama I dont want to believe its true until they call me to confirm levels etc are ok. Im sure they wont do this till Friday though. 

Kate - I had assisted hatching this time. It only came up in conversation when I called the embryologist though! I think its pretty standard on FETs. 

I was ok on clexane last time too but will double check when I get to the clinic on Friday. And no not once did I hear about progesteron level - DR just added the cyclogest with no test. Maybe its a good thing we needing more progesterone!

KDB - Ive been on metformin for over year and it has really helped regulate me for PCSOS. 

Bring on Friday - for the next hurdle. 

x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Yey Molly ~ I'm so so so happy to read your fab news........it actually bought tears to my eyes! I'm so happy for you hon. Fingers crossed for great levels...then you will be wondering wether it's gonna be twins!!

Kate ~ Hang on in there....easier said than done I know!! Fingers crossed that this is your time hon.....I'm thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else, love and luck to all.

CC.x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Molly! Great news!  and not tentative at all i would say! Yay 

Kate- you can do this!! Not long.... 

Hi kdb- i am really needing a holiday right about now. I am very tired of it all at the mo... waiting, waiting, waiting... its all we do! Hope AF comes soon for you 

Bali- hello  I am an NHS patient and just to let you know that RMU and CRGH are the same thing in all but location. RMU is the department at UCH who will monitor your follies, and bloods on work days and CRGH (on Gray's Inn Rd) will monitor on weekends and bank hols and will perform the EC and ET. You will be using the embryologists at CRGH, this is the important bit as far as i am concerned. The expertise is the same at each place, same docs- RMU send the info straight to CRGH. Please dont worry- you are absolutely in the right hands and at the right place!! I dont know whether I will ever have a _real_ baby, but they have got me a first time IVF BFP! Here you go...... good luck 

Hello everyone else! Sunny day...thank goodness! Zx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Oooh- forgot... MummyP    hang in there x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Zoe - maybe you and DH can book a babymoon for during your second trimester??


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Molly, fab news and it sounds pretty damn postive! I'm sure that someone recently tested early and had a positve before their day 16 date and then also had the blood test before the official date so it's worth asking. In fact I tested early and could have had a blood test before the test date I just chose to wait (which drove me round the twist   ) and I don't recommend!

Bali - I'm an NHS patient with RMU too and like Zoe got a BFP on my first cycle so I have to recommend them. You may not get your hand held all the way through but they know what they're doing and Yoshanta, the nurse who will look after you, is fantastic. Mr Rehan Salim is great if you can get to see him, very warm and helpful. He was on paternity leave when I was actually cycling which was a bit of a pain but it all worked out fine


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

That is fab news Molly   

Got my dates for being down in London - I start injections 22nd June - 4 and a bit weeks!  Yikes - it's suddenly real after being something in the future for so long!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Quick question - will I need to keep my drugs in a fridge when I'm down for the 2 weeks of injections? (looking at hotel rooms now hence the question)

Edit to add another question - my transfer date is a Saturday - it that ok? I assume they have staff in over the weekends for stuff like this?


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Molly - woohoo, so pleased for you honey, gives all of us FET'ers lots of hope!! I would imagine CRGH will do your bloods asap - totally understand you wanting to wait for the levels to come back, best of luck with everything from here, you deserve it hun. Also think you deserve a big    for going solo with the Gestone - how did you do it? I am intrigued and impressed!!

Kate - hope you are feeling ok about the extra drugs now - I guess we have to trust in CRGH's expertise, they know what they are doing. Good luck for whenever you test hun, the last few days are tough arent they? xxx

MummyP - good luck and big hug to you too, hang on in there hun. xx

Hi Bali - I "third" Zoe and Marmo re RMU - I was a patient there for my IUIs and the whole process is very smooth - we are using donor sperm so had to have the actual IUI over at CRGH as used their donor bank. Also agree about Rehim Salim - he looked after me for my ectopic and was amazingly empathetic and thoughtful, lovely doctor. Good luck hun, you are in safe hands. xx

Gribble - hello - the only drug I had to refridgerate was the Pregnyl "trigger" drug. And yes they do EC and ET 7 days a week, I had my ET on a Saturday and was no problem at all. xx

Big hugs to everyone. xx

Auntiem.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just to add to Auntie M- if you are on Gonal F- that goes in the fridge too, 

Kate x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Fab - thanks - you lot are the best!  I'm sure I'll have lots of other questions that I forgot to ask Nurse Joy


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

gribbie: when i was in london for my cycle i rented a furnished appartment and it was much cheaper and more confortable than a hotel. i had a room with a big bed and a small living room a small kitchen and a bathroom. and i had someone to clean it twice a week. if u want there is a company called euracom, u can google it and get their number and tell them, they can find something with the price u want.
and they have fridge in the apartments 

Molly: congratulations... hope u will have 9 good months of pregnancy... all the best

good luck for all the girls who will test soon

AFM: dates are set  i will deliver on the 28th my twin babies... i really cant wait for next week... hope soon u will all be this close from holding ur babies

kisses to everyone


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sneaky drop in from me - yes I am still lurking! To say

WOOHOO! Molly! Wonderful. Hope it's plain sailing for you from here.   

Mami - well, congratulations in advance for the 28th. How wonderful. All the best for the adventure ahead for you, your partner and your little boys.

Kate, MummyP, phew, so nearly there. Would be so wonderful to read 2 more BFPs from you both. Fingers are crossed.

AFM - we had a very sympathetic chat with Dr A yesterday about where to go from here. I'm still a muddle of indecision. He only recommends IVF from here, no more IUI. Makes sense, so I'm going for ORT on Friday afternoon. That will give us a bit more of the puzzle. If I'm honest, I'll say that the thought of IVF scares me to bits. I'm not a gambler and it makes me feel very uncomfortable. Perhaps I'm being too negative. Anyway, I'll see how Friday goes and whether the old ovaries are even up to it. 

Hi everyone else! GG xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Mami- how exciting to have a date are you having a c-section or being induced You get to meet your boys- hooray!! thanks for all your good wishes, 

GG- good luck with the ORT- it makes total sense to have that done and see where you are, lots of good ovary response being sent your way, 

Mummy P- how are you doing- I'm thinking of you, 

Gribbie- its so exciting when you know you are finally starting isn't it- good luck finding somewhere to stay, 

Hi to Bali- welcome and to Wardkal- not sure if I said hello, 

Big hugs to all the waiting for scan ladies- nearly there! 

Auntie M- thanks for your thoughts- how are you doing? Where are you at at the moment,

Sweetdreams- hope AF is returning to order and the positive effects of your holiday are still carrying you along,

AFM- I'm ok getting more nervous and edgy I hate the last few days of the 2ww, but am not too bad and DH and I are going to plan something lovely for the weekend whatever happens

Bye for now

Kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Mami - eeeeeeeeeeeeeee how exciting!! Oh my word, only 8 days to go til you get to meet your beautiful little boys!   

Kate -   ... sending you and C loads of  and  xoxo

GG... hope your ovaries have a good day tomorrow and that you and DH can feel comfortable with whatever tx you decide is next. 

Six months ago I _never _imagined we'd be doing IVF, and I did freak out for a long time about it for various reasons... but over time I became more comfortable with the idea and now my moments of fear are less and less, having been replaced (95% of the time  ) with excitement and anticipation. I watched a clip of Steve Jobs speaking recently, talking about "connecting the dots" in life. He said something like: "You can only connect the dots looking backwards. You have to trust that the dots will somehow connect in your future. Believing that the dots will connect down the road will give you the confidence to follow your heart or take a risk, even when it leads you off the well-worn path [or away from your original 'plan'], and that will make all the difference."

Gribbie - def go for an apartment - will work out much cheaper. I am hoping / expecting (touch wood) to start stims around the 17/18 June so we will be cycle buddies!!

MummyP - thinking of you    

AuntieM - how are you today, anything nice planned for the weekend?

Sweetdreams, Wardkal, Bali, Zoe, EBC, Elvie, Louise, Marmo, Tomo, Mrs CC, Swallow... and everyone else reading or lurking 

As suspected, DH did have a couple (literally two, he says) drinks yesterday for his birthday - the people in his Cologne office bought him a 5L keg of beer  I've told him no more now until after EC!! But the exciting news is that my AF has arrived! (CD41)  So am about to call clinic and change this afternoon's appt with the nurse to tomorrow morning and book in the ORT.

 

GG - what time are you in tomorrow?? Afternoon right?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

GG - I'm in @ 12pm tomorrow for my ORT (didn't realise they only did them in the p.m.).


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Mami - I'm off work on Friday so will start phoning around now I've got my dates.

kdb - we'll have to come up with a secret wave so we can recognise each other


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi ladies, thanks a lot for all your kind words, hugs and supports. It's so nic to be here. To have people understand how I feel. Thanks. 

saw dr a yeaterday for the base line scan yesterday. All ready to go for another month and started injection yeaterday. Dr a also did our IUI. he said to me yesterday: don't be despair. It can still happens.  we are going to Greece for holiday in mid June a few days after the end of this cycle. Hopefully i will lie in the sea with some good news in me.  even not, I am still looking forward to the break.

One question. I found my period very heavy and last much longer tan usual this month. Is it because all the progesterone i've been inserting into myself?

Molly - congrats! Hope everything will be fine from here. Best of luck. 

good luck to those on 2ww. I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Swallow - a week in Greece sounds fab - it is one of my favourite places.  The progesterone support you were taking was helping to build up your lining post-IUI so yes, that is the reason for the heavier period.  Shows that it is doing its job    Good luck for this cycle!  xoxo


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

oh mami, good luck next week!!!! so exciting!!! i'm really looking forward to meet mine but i'll still have to wait 3 weeks and 4 days!!!
kate, very good luck. don't worry about the symptoms; remember i didn't have any until 9 or 10 weeks!!!
big kiss to all the other girls.
:*


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Maria, Am v nervous now but doing ok, ( the preg tests you gave me are tempting me from a drawer!!) 

How are you feeling? It must be so exciting, 

Kate xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks all for ur nice words

Maria: thanks dear... very soon u will hold urs as well... i will send u pictures as soon as am out of the hospital and will be waiting urs

kate: dont worry about the symptoms... i am sure all will be ok... 
as for me i will have a csection, i never thought about natural since the begining


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

KDB - we will be in Greece for two weeks! Really can't wait.  last summer we were there (DH is Greek we go every summer) it was just after the m/c. We definitely didn't enjoy te holiday much.... No matter what's the result for this cycle, I hope the holiday will give us two weeks of relaxing time and not think too much about all these ttc business. 

The drawback of heavy period is that the period pain lasts longer too....


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

KATE, i know they are tempting you!!! 
but don't do anything if you don't believe it's going to make you feel good. I used them because i don't like shocks, so for me it was better to know little by little, but everyone is diferent.
i'm feeling well. just came back from the midwife and everything looks fine, the baby is engaged so it colld say hello any minute (yes pleeeeeease)

MAMI, yes, have the camera ready!

it also seems that my property business is starting to fly... perfect timing, isn't it!
i'll keep you updated anyway!
kisses


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

KDB - I'm in at 3pm so imagine that you'll be long gone by then. The ORT sounds very undignified, I'm trying not to think about it too much! Hope yours goes very well. Thanks for the wise words of Mr Jobs. He's right about the dots. Something I take comfort from is the knowledge that whatever happens we will be fine with either scenario. We are very lucky to have our daughter, in some ways my concerns are about how we'd cope with a 2nd, whether that is the right thing to do for all of us. Also opening myself up to the disappointment of it failing. But hey, mainly I want to feel like we've given it a proper go. We'll see what tomorrow brings.   xx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

OH BTW - does anyone know if you get the ORT results right away, or do you have to book a follow up? Ta in advance! 

GG xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

GG- i thought the ORT was one injection one day and a test the next day to see how you'd responded to the injection- but maybe I'm thinking of something else, 

What are you thinking of?

Kate x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Kate - I'm expecting a scan (which is why I'm thinking ick, as it's CD3) and a blood test. I think they are measuring FSH and looking for antral follicles. Don't think it involves testing response, but perhaps I should check notes. Wasn't told to make an appointment for Sat..


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry to gatecrash your thread.  Just wanted to wish MummyP good luck for tomorrow.

     to everyone else.

Button xx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Evening ladies

hi GG - Think Kate might be thinking of the Ovarian Stress Test which involves monitoring response to a stims injection - the ORT involves a scan (hello dildocam!!) which looks at your antral follicle count like you say, and some bloods to measure oestradiol, FSH and AMH. It was all very quick when I had it done. Good luck hun. You get the follicle count there and then - think I got my bloods back when I had my dummy embryo transfer and HyCoSy the following week. I understand you feeling nervous - I found the jump from IUI to IVF really daunting, mainly due to the drugs and the idea of EC, but the CRGH team guide you through each step and you never feel on your own. Feel free to PM me if you want. xx

Kate - good luck with last few 2ww days, have fingers and toes crossed for you hun. xx

MummyP - good luck if you test tomorrow, am     for a lovely BFP for you. xx

kdb - good luck with the ORT tomorrow too. Its so exciting to be starting isnt it?!

Hello and     to everyone else

AFM - some spotting today which means AF is on her way - woopwoop!! - as this means my bits and pieces are getting back to some kind of normality after all theyve had thrown at them recently. Quite a big part of me wants to do the FET this month, and Dr A said I only need to have one AF - might call him tomorrow to confirm timelines as have holiday at the end of June in Scotland which may prove tricky. Anyway feel like my mind is in a better place to try again now which is good. 

AuntieM.xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Auntie M- you are right I am thinking of Ovarian stress test-  thanks for clearing that up! 
Glad your AF is on its way and you are feeling readier to go again,

GG- hope not too icky for you, 

KDB- good luck tomorrow as well- you are getting going!!!!  

Mummy P- have everything crossed for you  

Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Auntie M - your right you do feel so much better when you know your body is getting back to normal. I just waited for one natural period and started down regging on that for the FET. 

In terms of the gestone, its a bit of a mer, after 10 days of serious bruising on the side of the legs Im happy to say it gets easier and I only burise a tiny bit now. I always inject myself anyway so once you get over the first one its much easier.

Mami, so excited for you, cant believe its happened so quickly. 

Mrs CC - your reaction was so sweet thank you.  

Swallow - I totally trust DR A, so your in safe hands.

Kate - can't wait to hear how you get on. 

AFM - I am now officially pregnant, had my bloods done yesterday at 9am and had to wait till 5 till the call. The levels were all good and my Beta was over 1000, progesterone 150 and haemoglobin good. So now I have another dreaded 2 week wait for 6 week scan which is sadly where it all went wrong last time. I am honestly trying to keep calm until then and trying to have a PMA - it scares me that I could miscarry again, but I just have to soldier on.

Happy weekend all. 

x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a quicky- 

MummyP -      thinking of you today.

Kate- you too...not long till the unbearable wait is over!   

AuntieM- hello you!   

Hope all the tests go well for you girls too. Tiny steps... big reward....   

kdb- i really liked the 'dots' thing... exactly how it feels and how i am getting through it too   

  to everyone Zx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Molly- Yay! Great beta. Its real!    the waiting is unbearable, i cant pretend! I have had to wait 3 weeks and two days... till weds 26th. Goodness knows why so long, i think i will be 8 weeks on weds....??    for us both!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

MummyP   

Zoe - hang in there chicky... after the weekend it will be less than three days til your scan!   I wonder do you get a picture at the first scan?

Molly - hoorayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!  Sticky sticky sticky sticky vibes coming your way   

AuntieM - yay for   - that is great news she's back and even moreso that you are feeling emotionally ready.  Whereabouts in Scotland are you off to?  Do you have family up there?  (and yes, am very excited about starting - I was so happy yesterday when AF arrived!)

Kate...     Hope the sunshine this weekend brings with it some fabulous news for you and C   

GG - I have to be home to be on a call by 2.30pm so am praying the nurses won't be running late.  The scan might be a bit icky (am one CD behind you) but it's nothing they haven't seen before!  All going well with your ORT and if you decide IVF is what you want to do next, would you start this cycle??  Totally understand what you mean about feeling as though you've tried everything you can to get pg... I don't want to look back and wonder 'what if?'.  Good luck this arvo - will you book in for a DET and 3D SIS / HyCoSy for CD6-11?

Maria - how exciting, on both the baby and the business front!  Look after yourself these next few weeks xoxo

Swallow - let's hope you are *celebrating* this time round.  Are you going to one of the islands?

Happy Friday to everyone else - what a glorious day


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Molly that is fab news, Hooray

KDB and GG- good luck today! I've never found those day 3 scans too bad- ick wise, 

Zoe, not long..... how excited are you- the positive about  having scan a bit later means you should be able to see a bit more!!

Mummy P - thinking of you  

I am really really nervous now, feel v edgy and sick which I wish I thought was a symptom but I know it is nerves,  

am spending the day with a friend and her little girl who was a last frostie!! so hope it will send good vibes! 

love to everyone else, 

Kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Special mega   for Livity!!


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Molly ~ That's great news about your levels....I bet you're both thrilled. I can understand that this next 2 weeks will be hard for you, but stay relaxed and keep thinking of that little beating heart/s inside you.

MummyP ~ Thinking of you.x

Kate ~ Glad you're hanging in there and distracting yourself........I hope a huge celebration is coming your way.

Hi to everyone else.

Yeah you do get a scan pic on your first scan, obviously it's not great but you can see the heartbeat and wether you can see anything or not it's one of the best pictures you'll ever look at in you life.
We've got loads of scan pics now but I still get my first 2 out all the time. The 6wk scan one and the one of the embryos that they gave us once transfered. I have to say that I love the embryo one the most because most people don't get to see their babies before 12wks so to have one so early on I think is fab and to me it's amazing that they went from that to what they are now!! Actually our embryo one is in a frame.

Anyway off to Bluewater later, it's Marks 30th next week so have to get pressies and I'm desperatley in need of some clothes that fit a bit better, I'm rapidly runnung out......I have put on 3.5st!!!!! I'm missing my skinny jeans, pathetic I know!! I still look longingly in the windows of topshop and french connection!!

Love and luck to all.
CC.x


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi everyone


Just home from CRGH this morning. Was hoping to start stimms today but have a cyst. They've put me back on the Primulot for 3 weeks to see if that helps get rid of it. I've not had this happen before. Has anyone else? Is there anything else I can do about it??  


Hopefully it's just a minor setback but it's hard not to take it as a sign of things to come. Feeling pretty upset and worried about it. It's been so many years now another month shouldn't make a difference and I should have learnt to be patient, but I'm just in floods of tears. 


Sorry for me-post. Hope you're all well, 
bx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Bella- hello, sorry youve had a crap morning    Setbacks are always horrid, whatever stage youre at. Praps ask kdb about the cyst?? She mentions it on her signature.... have you tried acupuncture or reflexology at all? Just a thought.... 

Mrs CC- i keep looking at the blast pic too   .. a little figure-of-eight!! I cant wait for a pic next week although im sure i wont see much. I do worry that if this pg doesnt become my baby that the pics will make things hurt all the more.... mustnt think that way though      btw.. did you get 'restless leg syndrome' at all in early pg? I really cannot rest at night and wonder if pg can be causing it?? Thanks and good luck with the shopping later! Bluewater is a nightmare tho   

Zx


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Zoelouise and congratulations on your BFP. I had acupuncture during my last three cycles at Hammersmith, but Dr Serhal said there was no evidence to show it helped. I think it might be good for the stress I'm feeling now though. Can anyone recommend someone in London? 


kdb, any tips? 


bx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes.. these things are not proven but praps herbs can help??.. i'll give anything a go! Vulnerable i guess    i go to The London Acupuncture Clinic on Harley Street- £45 per 45 min session. Theyve got me through the last year or so.... Zx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Zoelouise ~ Yeah I was really restless at night from very early on. Looking back I don't know how much of my symtoms were all in my mind......this infertility thing does funny things with your brain!!
Luckily I had no morning sickness although I can remember wanting it cos I thought it would prove that I was pg....how silly! To be honest I just felt like I had pmt, I was irritable, had backache and cramps.
Not long til your scan now, it's amazing...I'm so excited for you, but I'm sorry to say it doesn't get any easier. I can remember Mark telling me to relax and I would always say I will after the 8wk scan, then I will after the 12wk scan...and so on and so on!! I don't think I fully believed I was pg til I was around 16-20wks...then I was beside myself waiting to feel movement from them, which seemed to take forever.
It is amazing finally being pg but unfortunately I don't think girls in our position ever fully relax and enjoy pregnancy cos of what we've been through, I felt like I wanted to protect myself and them from day 1.

CC.x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello ladies,

I'm delighted to say that I got a   this morning, we are over the moon.....although, when my DH studied the clearblue digital, he said with a pale look it shows two or three babies         

I had to point out to him, that this was an estimate of weeks not babies  , albeit, never say never  .

Thank you for your kind support and reassurances.

Love & hugs
Mummy P x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations Mummy P!!!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing news MummP congrats!

Have to say I have refused to look at my picture of the embies once they have been transferred, so its in my file to look at when I am comfortable its really real. 

Mrs CC any chance you remember what your Beta levels were when you found out you were pregnant? I'm over 1000 and it sounds quite high for where I am so Im just wondering whether that is a sign on number?!

tee hee

Mol


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations MummyP!!         

Molly- mine was over 1000- around 1700 i think, and im cooking just the one


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Brilliant news MummyP!!

Molly, I was just under 1000 and have one on board. I think it also depends on what day you have the test. I'm sure i read that anything from 1000 to 7000 was 'normal'.


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh good - thanks girlies. looks like Ill have to wait


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

*Bella -* what time were you there til today? I arrived @ 12pm - maybe you were leaving about then? I'm sorry to hear about the cyst.  (I got mine from HH too  ) I wasn't doing IVF at the time so the approach is prob a bit different. I was given some progesterone to take for 10 days to induce a decent bleed in the hope that that would get rid of the cyst. It didn't so they told me to go on the Pill for three weeks. I chose not to - and went to a herbalist. Three weeks on the herbs + some acupuncture and the cyst had gone.

When I told WS at CRGH about this he laughed and said herbs do nothing. I said, well even if it was the placebo effect it did the trick 

BUT... you don't want to be doing herbs so close to tx, so I think that the Pill is the best solution for you. Most cysts disappear of their own accord, but the Pill will help hurry it along. The good news is that it must be a simple cyst rather than anything nasty. Also, several girls on the HH thread had cysts just before starting stims and the clinic aspirated them - didn't see them as an issue.

EBC who is also on this thread had a cyst, and now has a BFP. An FF of mine had a cyst which delayed her second IUI and she is now about to give birth. It'll work out ok in the end xoxo 

p.s. There *is* evidence that IVF can improve IVF success rates. There's an article in the British Medical Journal about it! Naughty PS for poo-pooing it. (and actually they mention acupuncture in the CRGH brochure?!!!)

p.p.s. Not sure if you have pcos as this can be insulin-related but also for the cyst I tried to cut out as much sugar as possible (quite difficult as it's in everything!) including fruit sugars - ie, in juice, smoothies, etc. Avoid white anything - bread, pasta, processed cakes and pastries, etc. Wholegrain is best. Add a teaspoon of cinnamon to your breakfast cereal (preferably oats rather than processed cereal). Add turmeric to your savoury meals (I still sprinkle it on pretty much everything except in the first half of the cycle). If you google Low GL then you can find lists of foods to eat and those to avoid.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!  Go go MummyP!!!          Congratulations!!  I'm so happy for you, especially as you'd been feeling  so anxious about it the last couple of days.  I had a big LOL about  your DH's reaction.  Classic!   
  
  Zoe - interesting, I was considering changing to The London Acupuncture  Clinic.  We live in Ealing so quite handy to one of their clinics.  Which therapist did  you see?  Any recommendations?  I think I would prefer a female.  My current acu is lovely but she doesn't really 'get' IVF and thinks I should be trying naturally.

Dolphin - not sure if you are still reading but am wondering whether you were at the clinic today?  With your little boy?  I am about to go hunting for your profile to check the pic of your son to see if it was him / you  

AFM - blimey I was there for over 1.5 hours just for the ORT!!!  30 mins late for the scan and another 30 min wait after that for the blood to be taken.  Very hot and stuffy in the waiting room.  Sorry, enough complaining - scan was fine - I had Yrfana (sp?) - the tiny older lady - who was just lovely and she had clearly read my notes before calling me in.  3D SIS and DET booked for next Thursday @ 4pm.  Surely they won't keep me waiting 30 mins with a full bladder??!


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi kdb, I've been to London Acu Clinic too and they are all lovely! Some of them work at both clinics. It was set up by Daniel who used to be in A&R (or something like that), got fed up and re-trained in acupuncture. They definitely know IVF! there are always people popping in for treatments before ET.

I saw various people, a lovely German lady named Inga, her husband Jason and Daniel, and all were very good. Have to say I actually preferred the men - less fluffy maybe?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks M - much appreciated!  Actually I read Inga's bio and quite liked the sound of her.  Yeah, tbh I'm probably not that fussed which gender they are except I had a bad experience whilst in NZ with a guy therapist who twisted the needles really painfully (he said it was good that they hurt??!!!) and left me with a big lump and bruise on the top of my foot!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hooray for Mummy P- that's fab news- I love your DH's reaction- really made me laugh, 

Enjoy the feeling- hope you have had a good beta result- though with it saying 2-3 (babies!) it must be

KDB- glad you are on the path! 

GG- hope today went ok,

Hi Bella- before my fresh cycle I had a cyst aspirated once they had checked it wasn't hormonally active- it wasn't too bad. 

Nerves still going strong but had a lovely day with my friend and her baby- we went for a picnic in a bluebell wood- which was gorgeous and very tranquil, 

Bye for now

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

kdb- ive seen Inga, Jason, Daniel but my main acu is Christina who is not fluffy at all and really knows her stuff. Shes great and explains what all the points are for when i ask and knows IVF intricately. She would be my recommendation!! Let me know how it goes if you decide to try them out   


Kate... hang in there!!   


Hi Marmo too


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Brill, thanks girls!    Will get onto that next week so I can have at least one appt before d/r starts.

Kate - sounds like you have a very calming and blissful day. Hope that the peaceful feeling stays with you    

Mrs CC - did you find some nice clothes?  Everywhere seemed so busy today, as though the nice weather has brought everyone out of hibernation.


Ooooh, quick Q for the NHS girls.......... I picked up a prescription for Metformin from the clinic today but only when I got home realised it didn't say anything on it about my cycle being NHS-funded (in fact, it looks just like a Word doc printed on plain paper!).  So when I took it to Boots they said it was a private prescription for which I'd have to pay.  Doh!  Did you get NHS prescriptions from RMU / CRGH?  Do they have an onsite pharmacy or did you use one of the private drug companies, eg, Central Homecare - do they even do NHS prescriptions??  Am a bit confuzzed about it all...


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Woohoo MummyP - that's great news!


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks kdb, that's really really helpful. I've got over the initial disappointment now. It's so nice to hear that others have been through the same without it causing problems. Thanks Livity K and Zoelouise!


Congrats Mummy P!


Will just try to chill out for a month   
bx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi kdb, I was given nhs prescriptions at rmu to use in the hospital pharmacy. They're bright yellow. Bit confused - are you going to crgh for everything rather than rmu at uch and is it all nhs funded? Sorry just curious.


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thanks again for your best wishes, it means alot   

Kate -       Glad you had a lovely day

Wishing you all a nice weekend  

Nite Mummy P x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

MummyP!!! So great to read another BFP. Stick, stick, stick!

Kate - you next.... I imagine it will be a restless night..

KDB - you didn't say how the scan went. I had same lady Dr as you, she found I have a simple cyst on the left (boo, haven't had one before so am hoping it will go as quickly as it came) and 9 antral follies on the right, so felt relieved at that. Phew! When I had IUI usually only one side or the other would respond so I think my ovaries are a bit unpredictable! As we are really not in the position to afford this Dr A was very sweet and put a line through all the stuff on the pricelist that's not 100% necessary. I had a HYCOSY to check for a polyp in Feb and because I've delivered vaginally I guess you can probably drive a bus through my cervix now as he said we can skip that too! So I'm just waiting for the blood results in 10 days or so.

Bella - let me know what you find out about cysts, I'm in the same boat. KDB, I've always wondered when my sweet tooth would do me in. Avoiding all sugar is a tough one for me!

Marmo & everyone discussing acupuncture, I thought there had been a trial in Germany that suggested acu did result in a better pg rate. I think they were doing it immediately before and for a couple of days after. I just go for 1 session after. I like chatting to my practitioner so find it good therapy even if it hasn't made the IUIs successful for me. 

Molly, sounds good. Those calls must leave you on a high. Hope it sees you through to your scan.

All best to everyone

GG xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

A very surprised and happy me just writing to say finally 

  

can't stop crying and just feel so relieved!!! 

We're going to go out and buy a clear blue conception indicator as did it on strip tests but there were definitely 2 lines, 
(quite fancy a number of babies prediction  )

I think once I stop shaking it is going to be a very good weekend, and fingers crossed clinic will confirm it on tuesday....  

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Fantastic!  What great news


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

OH MY GOD KATE!!!! I was nervous checking the thread this morning! Wow!  I bet you can't wait to get that Clear Blue in your hands. Have a fantastic weekend. It's so nice to finally be congratulating you on this most important step on the road to motherhood. Fingers will be crossed for Tuesday and a great result.   

GG xxxx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay!! Super excellent news!


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Ahhhhhhr Kate that is fabulous news, I'm so pleased for you. Well done


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG Kate......That is the best news!!!
You and Chris must be over the moon, I'm so so happy for you both, this bfp is so well deserved. You were the first person I met up at CRGH and I've been waiting for good news to come your way.
I read your post on my iphone while having a lay in this morning......Mark turned over and said "are you crying" bless him, he thought something was wrong!! Then I told him your news and he was thrilled for you both as well.
Enjoy your weekend.....that smile won't come off your face.

CC.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Everyone, Thanks so much for your replies, it keeps making me cry again! 

Kate x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Me again- Clearblue says 2-3 weeks so am v happy! 

Kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just logged on to see if Kate had posted...

KATE, I AM SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!!

       

You have totally made my day


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls (am still in shock of Kate's fab news!)    

Just a quickie from me as I have just gotten home from yoga and need to get to my osteo appt in 30 mins...

*Acupuncture:*
"The success rates for IVF conception to occur are usually between 20-30% depending on the clinic. In a study in Germany, a 26% success rate was achieved for women receiving no acupuncture, while a 43% success rate was achieved by those receiving acupuncture. Studies in China and America have achieved similar results... Most recently a British medical journal report suggests acupuncture can improve ivf success rates by up to 65%"
http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/bmj.39471.430451.BEv1?q=rss_home

*Marmo:*
Hi sweetness - we are getting all our tx done at CRGH and seeing a CRGH consultant (hadn't heard of RMU until I read the posts on here). Our PCT (Ealing) funds up to 2 x fresh IVF cycles at CRGH. It's not very well publicised - I only found out by reading our PCT's IVF policy which I managed to find online. Thanks for the reply re; prescriptions - now that I know there is a difference I will ask the nurses at my DET on Thursday. Hope you're having a good weekend and planning some time out in the sunshine? Vitamin D is v good for babies 

*GG:*
Hello lovely!! What a b*gger about your cyst - but at least it's a 'simple' one. So will they expect the Primolut to get rid of it or do they want you to wait until you've had another AF? Who made the comment about driving a bus through your cervix - you or Dr A?  !!!! Yep, my scan went fine - over and done with in about 2 mins. I think she counted 10+ AF on each side, pretty typical of pco.

The Low GL will really help get rid of the cyst. It was a tip from an FF of mine at Hammersmith. I have a *very* sweet tooth and always like to have something sweet (even a muesli bar) after lunch and dinner... BUT it is only a habit and habits can be broken, especially when you are focused on the end goal!! If you cut back / cut out as much as you can, give yourself a week and you'll find it easier as each day goes by.

PM me if you want any more info - you too Bella6 xoxox

AFM... went back to Boots this morning and ended up paying for the Metformin using the private prescription as 168 tablets was only £9!!!! How can they make drugs so cheaply??

Just about to take my first tab... 

Ok gotta run
much love xoxoxo

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY again for Kate - you so deserve this!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

WOO HOO !!!!!

Congratulations MummyP and Kate - Amazing news, so so happy for you both. Wishing you both very healthy and happy pregancies.

MummyP - LOL LOL at the 2-3 babies, imagine if it had showed up 3+, your poor DH would have keeled over 

Enjoy!

Auntiem.xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh kate... i am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for u... u deserve it 
please take extra care of urself and the baby, i will keep logging to check how the ultrasound will go

Mummy P: congrats as well... hope u will have a healthy and easy pregnancy...

for all the girls, u see its a matter of time for each to get her bfp, its gonna come eventually so keep the faith, very soon u are gonna all be pregnant

have a nice weekend


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Kate i am so so pleased for you!    Fantastic news    heres to a lovely 8 more months till your baby arrives eh? CRGH is doing rather well at the moment!! Zx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay Kate - that is amazing news. Wishing you all the best! x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Kate and Mummy P –  excellent news from you both!!!!  Many congratulations!!!!        
Big    to all of you  waiting for scans, to start treatment and those currently doing treatment.
I have been at the  London Acupuncture Clinic for over a year now and have had their treatment for  my ICSIs and FET.  I try to see  Jason but have worked my way around most of them depending on my diary commitments.  They are very knowledgeable and experienced.
I have just ploughed  through 5 pages of messages (!) and I am pretty worried about what you have all  been saying about ORT.  I am pretty  regular and so I have already booked mine for on CD2 for this coming Friday at  9:15am.  They didn’t bat an eye lid  when I said I wanted it in the morning.  Is this wrong?  It’s the bank  holiday and we go away for the weekend straight after the appt so we cannot do  it any other day.  Do they really  only do ORT in the afternoons?  If  so I will have to miss out a whole cycle until next mth and have to move my  follow up yet again.


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi kate
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
                  


i can't believe it! so happy for you!     these frosties are amazing!


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

GillyD - just ring them Monday morning, no harm in double checking! I was just given a choice of Friday afternoon appts but I only booked it on Wednesday of the same week so figured my chances of getting in were slim anyway.
Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Hi there
Thanks for all your welcome messages, this is such a lovely friendly place! Wonderful to see some long awaited BFPs.
Gillydaffoldil - I had my ORT in the morning back in March - first the scan then the blood test, think it was at 11ish. They told me my antral follicle count there & then. I went back a week later for the blood test results. It's such a useful test, without it I'd probably now be following completely the wrong type of treatment (I have a very low ovarian reserve so it looks like natural cycle is going to be more appropriate than stimmed as I'd be a poor responder). I think it might be the DET & HyCoSy that they only do in the afternoon as ther earliest I could have that was 2pm.
Sorry i can't recall exactly who (it's hard rembering all these new names!) but someone asked a page or two back whether they're better at sticking to appointment times with the DET/HyCoSy - I was very worried about this as I've never needed a full bladder before so wasn't sure how full to fill it! I'm glad to report that I went in only 10mins or so after my appointment time & they did the DET first then let me go for a wee before my HyCoSy!
Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend, another sunny day tomorrow fingers crossed! 
Kaz xx


----------



## VM (Sep 23, 2009)

Kate, many many congratulations!!! Am soo happy for you. Very well deserved! hope the bloods and the scan go well. 

Vicki xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Wardkal and GG thanks!  I'll call on Monday to double check.  We have the follow up on the 8th.  Will this leave enough time for the blood tests to come back?


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

That should be plenty of time for the bloods to come back. I got mine exactly a week later but I seem to remember they said I could've had my review sooner than that if I'd wanted. Good luck, hope it all goes well. Kaz xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck for today, Kate!     

Hi Gilly - am sure your morning ORT will be fine - similar to GG I only booked mine the day before which is prob why they told me they could only do the afternoon.  It prob just depends on staffing and any EC/ET that are scheduled for that day.  Thanks for your feedback on the acupuncture - sounds like LAC is the place to go!

Wardkal - thx lovely, it was me who wondered about waiting with a full bladder   Esp as there seems to be only one loo??  Always engaged both times I've gone to use it!

What a beautiful day again today... but am looking forward to the long weekend already!


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Morning ladies, hope you all had a good weekend and enjoyed the sun!

Zoelouise - hang on in there. keep yourself distracted. 2 weeks will fly by.    

Mrs. CC - really wise words you said about wanting to protect them and yourself from day 1. i'm hoping that after eveything we have to go through it will also make me a stronger person with a little more wisdom about life....   

Kate and MummyP - what a wonderful news!! I'm so happy for you guys.     hope everything will go smoothly from here.    

it's so nice to hear these success stories here. they keep the rest of us going.   

AFM - continuing the injection with IUI most likely at the end of week. mood is still swinging a lot these days.  am trying to take it one day at a time.

btw - i did the ORT scan in the morning too. i think i got my blood test back in about a week as well.  so, GillyD, don't worry. 

have a nice day, everybody.    

swallow


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi girls,


Kate - Woohoo!      I'm so happy for you after everything you've been through...Lots of sticky vibes coming your way  


Mummy P - Same to you   Lots of luck!


Had to go into CRGH for bloods yesterday morning...day 4 stims...they've upped my dose again to 6amps menopur   I was hoping that it would be a bit less as this lead to OHSS and lots of time off work last time   Not only that but he said to take it with 2 waters which means 2 whole syringes full...that can't be right...I'm sure last time I just used 1 water for 6amps.


Love and hugs to everybody  


Polly x


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Polly, I was on 6 amps of menopur and took it with two waters and two syringes. Not sure if that's they way it's always done though.

Cheers M


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning,

.....omg two days to go till scan. Terrified as usual    pleeeease be ok chicklet   

Hope everyone is ok, are you still on    Kate, MummyP? i was thinking of you both this weekend   

Kdb- that toilet never has any loo roll either!!    there must be another one! 

Silly question... sorry for being dim... but what exactly is the ORT? Is it the AMH blood test or something else?


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Polly - welcome back its been a while  Hope everything works out great for you this time. 

Kate - good luck with the bloods today.

Molx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Zoe - yep, the ORT is the Ovarian Reserve Test which is FSH / E2 / AMH bloods plus they do a scan the same day to check your antral follicle count.


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

kdb-they have a 'special' toilet near the rooms they use for the DET & HyCoSy, I think just for ladies with a full bladder. I did have to shuffle down there wrapped in a sheet but that was fine since I lost all sense of dignity way back in this TTC process! So you'll be fine no need to queue with everyone else in the corridor!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

thanks again for all the lovely messages it really means a lot to me, 

I'm actually going for bloods tomorrow as that was OTD and I was busy today- am quite nervous... think I will do the other clearblue tomorrow am, 

I went to see my GP as I had run out of progynova and he was so pleased for us, ( he sees a lot of DH due to various wheelchair issues and is just the nicest man) 

There are definitely a few toilets- one in the main entrance- one past the offices and one downstairs- they are just not very signposted! I got sent downstairs by Dr S as I was waiting in a sheet and I heard him say to a nurse help her out she shouldn't have to stand around like that! 

Polly good luck with stims- nice to have you back, 

Molly how are you?

Wardkal do you start stims soon?

Gilly good luck for your tests- 

Zoe- not long now hun- I bet you can't wait,

hi to Swallow, Marmo, KDB, hope things are good,

24hrs, VM, Mami, Vicks/ Mrs CC  enjoy the last few weeks/months

love Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Kate. 

Im ok, I defo feel very bloated at the moment and I seem to have some stomach twinges every now and again. Anybody else have this?

Mol


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I'm also bloated and stomach twingey- and weirdly feel like I'm overheating more than usual- v v sweaty its not nice! I know its hot at the moment but I'm sure Idon't usually get this hot and bothered,


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

me too


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

more than normal as well- maybe its all the progesterone?? Wierd....  and also v attractive


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Interesting talk about toilets           

Polly, sorry I cannot help, I have always been on Gonal-F for my previous cycles. Hope you get your question answered. 

MummyP and Kate - I have everything crossed for you - good luck with your blood tests.

KD, do you have a start date yet?

Zoe, just two more sleeps - hang on in there.


Big hi to everyone - Molly, Swallow, Marmo, Bella, 24hrs, VM, Mami, wardkal, Mrs CC and GG   

Thanks for the advice regarding the ORT. Called them today and they confirmed it for 9:15am on Friday. I just need AF to be on time, otherwise the whole thing goes to pot!


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

KDB - Forgot this morning. Yes, we are going to Lesvos and Chios. Chios is meant to be very quiet and not very touristic. That's exactly what we are after!

Tomo - how are you doing? thinking of you.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys... two more sleeps indeed..... 

I am bloated too, tummy is huge- i look really pg which i _no way_ should yet  I am also very overheated too (not like me at all!) so praps we should blame the progesterone...?

Greece sounds great Swallow 

Gilly-    that was an AF dance for you! Hope it behaves, ask it to come.. visualise.... (yuk!)

Kate- stomach twinges all good i hear... better than feeling nothing... as we know all too well 

Zx


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Very bloated! My boss has been away for two weeks and did a doubletake when he saw me today. I swear I look 6 months along. Still getting twinges and cramps too. Had awful cramps on Friday night but think it was because I ate something bad. TMI but let's just say there was stuff coming out everywhere and I felt shocking.


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Stuff coming out everywhere you say?? That'll be the cyclogest    Horrible stuff... causes all sorts of problems! Glad its not just me who's abdo is huge....


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Evening ladies,

To carry on the toilet chat! there's yet another one (actually think there are 3 more) if you walk straight across the courtyard and use that entrance rather than turning right into the CRGH entrance, there are loos in there too! No more queueing for us all now!!

Kate - hope your bloods go well tomorrow and here's hoping for a lovely HCG level for you hun. xx

kdb - hope the DET goes well on Thurs, I found it quite quick and hopefully you wont be kept waiting too long - at least you have multiple loo options now!!    Think it was you asking about my Scottish trip - I dont have relatives up there but a friend's mum has a timeshare apartment near Loch Lomond so we are having few days in Edinbrugh then a week up by the lake chilling out. Cant wait!!

Swallow - good luck with injections and IUI and one day at a time is the only way to be!!

Ladies waiting for AF - hurry up now please!!
Stimming ladies - good luck and lots of healthy follie thoughts. xx
Ladies waiting for baby scans - good luck hunnies!!
In-betweeny ladies -   

Hi to everyone - hope all you crgh ladies are doing well.    

afm - Full on AF now which am pleased about. Was thinking about squeezing a FET in before our Scottish trip but we have decided to have a proper chill out without any thoughts of tx and start again on my June cycle, hopefully just a short month away. Planning lots of gym trips and healthy eating between now and then so wish me luck ladies - I have some minstrels tempting me from the fridge right now     !!

Auntiem.xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Thanks Swallow & Lollipop  

Auntie M - You sound positively ready  

Zoe, Marmo, Kate & Molly - Me too   

Kate Good luck with your bloods  

AFM - Constant nausea  mainly in the evening, bloods HCG & progesterone came back with positive results, calling tomorrow to book my scan  

Dolphin, GG, Gilly, 24hrs Mami, Wardkal, MrsCC, Kdb, EBC & Elvie  

Nite
Mummy P x


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello all, 
Back from my holidays.
Lol at the toilet chat. I always use that individual one near the nurses rooms. 
Nice to see a couple more BFPs. 
Good luck to everyone at crucial stages. I am not posting much but still lurking!

Lx


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Hi all

Kate - I'm having natural cycle due to my v low amh/antral follicle count. So they'll monitor me daily from day 8 onwards & then hopefully extract my single ripe egg which I'm praying will be decent enough quality. They mentioned icsi with assisted hatching to give us the best chance of fertilisation & then straight back in (day 2 transfer I think) because they fear my egg will unfortunately be poor quality so don't want to leave it out any longer than necessary.

Has anyone else on here done a completely natural cycle with CRGH?

All this should happen on my next cycle so we're looking at late June. Would've done it sooner but our wonderful doctors mislaid my boyfriend's HIV & Hep tests & completely lost his chlamydia urine sample so that set us back a few weeks. We were trying to save some cash by getting it all done there rather than at CRGH, seemed like a good idea at the time!

I'm off to the Chelsea Flower Show tomorrow with my Mum, looking forward to a lovely day out!

Kaz xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 

Enjoy Chelsea Kaz- I meant to try and go but wasn't quick off the mark with tickets, 

The natural IVF sounds good- I hope it works for you this time, much better for your body, I haven't heard of the clinic doing it much but I know it is gaining a good reputation and CRGH are usually quick to get onto things, 

Auntie M- enjoy scotland- it sounds great- we're going up in August and I'm really looking forward to it, 

Elvie- good to hear from you,

Zoe- one more sleep........

Gilly- seconding Zoe's AF dance, 

Tomo- sorry forgot to say hello in my last post- how are you?

Morning to everyone else- 

AFM- Clearblue went to 3+ this morning so am feeling more confident about bloods now,

Love  Kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks girls for the toilette tips!

Kate - good luck for today       Yep, progesterone raises the body temp - you'll be glad of the cool change today - esp as the waiting room at CRGH is so stuffy!

Will post properly tomorrow... still manic at work - yuck yuck yuck!

Do we have anyone on their 2ww?  Or just a few of us waiting to start cycling?

Have a fab day my best girls
xoxo


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

thanks KDB- hope today calms down a bit for you- not long till Madeira which sounds lovely, 

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck with bloods today Kate! 

kdb   

Welcome back Elvie    we missed you!

Back later... 25 hours to go .....


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Girls,


Gilly, Marmo...thanks for the advice...was just having a moan really...called the hospital yesterday and they clarified...3 powders to one water in one syringe and 3 powders to one water in another...so yes 2 whole syringes full!


All the BFPs...maybe the progesterone makes you swell up...I had OHSS so was huge last time but I do think the cyclogest makes you very bloated.


Hello to everyone else   


Polly x


----------



## bali08 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Zoelouise, Marmo, Auntie M,


It took me a while to be able to get back on here... Thank you all so much for your thumbs ups..and great responses...
Its great to know that I will be in safe hands.
My appointment is on the 10th of June- so not too far away!


HI to livity K too...


ok thanks again
and good luck to everyone with what ever is going on....


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

AuntieM - gym trip is the way to go! i just realized that i put on 3 kgs since january without changing my eating habit at all! my weight doesn't usually fluctuate. so i'm blaming those hormones injection and inserts...  thought about it hard and decided that it's not a good time for me to take up physical exercise right now, since i don't usually do much. will just continue on my pilates. maybe add some power walk?

A question to all the ladies - are you taking vitamin supplement? if so, which brand? or do you think all these expensive brands are just ripping off we desperate women? 

i don't believe vitamin can get me pregnant, but i don't mind investing a bit of money if it has any remote chance to improve the quality of my 39-year-old egg... i tried zita west vitafem for a few months, but realized that i usually take only 2 a day, because i don't remember it 3 times a day.... then i switched to zita's pregnancy plan, which is only one a day and can be used before and after conception. now, i found her having another one vitafem boost, which is meant for people who's experiencing difficulty in getting pregnant. any body has any suggestions? or even recommendation from their practitioners?


----------



## Nicki M (Jun 25, 2007)

hello to everyone...i'm pretty new to this posting lark...it was a friend of mine who recommended it - who has had 2 successful pregnancies at the CRGH...i must say you are all incredibly friendly and such amazing support to everyone.
A massive massive congratulations to all of you who are now pregnant   It's such super news and gives us all so much hope.

Thanks also for the toilet tips!  Loved them!  We went to our initial appointment with Mr S last week and found only one toilet...which worried me somewhat - good to know there are in fact more!

On the vitamins, i've been taking the Marilyn Glenville ones - only 2 a day...they are supposed to be good...might be worth comparing the levels of vitamins...the vitafem boost sounds good though...

Kaz: Mr S thinks i too have poor ovarian reserve and suggested the natural cycle IVF to me....i have to have the ORT to find out - but from my previous cycles, he is convinced that this is why i'm not getting pregnant.  Very upsetting as you know....Trouble is, i cant start this treatment until my job ends (am being made redundant in the Summer - even more stress!) so i have to wait until August to find what my ovaries are playing at!!!  Do they not give you any drugs at all and just take the egg out when they think it's ready?  I wonder what their success rate is with this....??

Even though i have a few months before i start treatment, i hope you dont mind me crashing in on you all.  It's such a support network and amazing to hear of all these success stories!  Long may it continue CRGH!!!  Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Welcome Nicki- this is a lovely place to come and vent and share news and questions- I've felt so supported by everyone here and hope we can do the same for you, 

Swallow- I wondered about the boost thing too- seemed a bit scaremongery- why not just say we believe this is the best - not this is good but pay a bit more and its even better, Can see the point of the one a day one for ease but not two levels of higher dose ones....

Hi Bali- good luck for your appointment, 

Hope everyone else has had a good day,

AFM- clinic called and HCG is 1288 and progesterone 178- so they were happy and I'm very happy! Scan will be on the 9th June, 

lots of love 

Kate x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Kate - so great! Hang in there till 9th June. 
  
  NickiM - welcome and good luck for wherever your treatment journey takes you.

  Swallow - I was just taking the Pregnacare conception multi. Then I spoke  to a friend doing tx who is a nutritionist and she go me onto a whole  regime on top of the pregnacare. But if you are going to go down that  road you should see a naturopath/nutritionist/practitioner really. I  don't know about the other brands. I felt that an additional £60-£80 was  nothing compared to tx costs, so it was worth the extra to latch onto  any chance. Not that I've been successful so far. I was a bit  disappointed when I stopped taking my lot after the last BFN and it  didn't seem to have any effect on my energy/tiredness or health. You'd  think there would be a difference. Very jealous of your Greek holiday. Am yet to get there, one day.
  
  Bali, Polly and anyone else waiting to start or for consultations, well, just hoping you are OK and feeling good.
  
  Zoe - nearly there! Phew... hope it's a great scan, looking forward to  reading your news.

KDB - thanks so much for your messages. What a star you are. I started looking through the GL stuff and boring DH with the relative merits of everything we do or don't eat. It makes so much more sense to me that a strict pow GI diet and is so much more realistic. 

Gilly - hope your AF is behaving so ORT is fine and that you can start tx soon.

Marmo - how are you doing? Those twinges settling down? All the bloating sounds truly annoying too. Still, you'll get used to having your nice shelf to rest your arms on, just gets bigger!

AuntieM - very wise, have a great holiday without the stress, will do you the world of good. Wish you hadn't mentioned Minstrels. Just raided DDs getting stale post-Easter egg stash and now need something of quality.

Wardkal - am interested in the whole unmedicated/natural IVF - can I ask which Dr you are under? I'm thinking that if we do progress to IVF we can only afford one go, so putting lots of embies in the freezer isn't an option, I don't want to go down that road as we just don't have the funds. It's one shot or nothing. Perhaps an unmedicated would be sensible for us too. Or does anyone know if they ever do stims just with Clomid? I've responded well on that for IUI, always 3+ over 19/20mm. Certainly would be cheaper.

Sure to have missed some of you lovely ladies, so hello!

Will be away (at the in-laws in Herefordshire) over the Bank Holiday so all the best to you all for the rest of the week and have a great Bank Holiday.

GG x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Kate - My scan is also on the 9th  ...I can't wait  ,especially as symptoms have declined  

Swallow - I was taking Pregacare, CoQ10 & MumOmega, I stopped CoQ10 at EC, as it was to help quality and can be too much with clexane if one was to continue  

Zoe - Good luck tomorrow  

Nicki M -  welcome to a great thread  

I've got to go to bed as I've taken to waking at 3am absolutely starving  I make some toast and peppermint tea, watch a bit of Hill street blues  , then I drift off only to be woken at 6am, by my little munchkin  

Nite x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey girls,

Kate ~ Fab levels....I bet your both thrilled to bits, I'm really pleased for you. Now you just have to stay nice and relaxed til your scan and you see the precious heartbeat!!

Hi to everyone else, hope all are ok.

CC.x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Apartment booked - thanks everyone for their suggestions.    Just a few more weeks to wait now...!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Mummy P great news we have scans on same day! 

Mrs CC- thanks for your message, how are you- are you bursting yet? Bet you can't wait to meet the boys!! 

GG- hope you are having a lovely break- it is nice to get out of the smoke isn't it?

Gribbie, glad you have appt booked- where abouts are you going to be? 

ZoeLouise- hope your scan has gone well, am thinking of you, 

Have a good day everyone, 

Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay Kate nice bloods! Good luck with the next wait. 

I had a stitch for the whole night last night and if when I breathed in I could feel it. 

Is that normal?

Just left a message for Dr A to call me back. Its totally gone today though.


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

kate: awesome beta  take good care of the little beannie and very soon u will see that heartbeat... u will see how it feels ... np words can describe that moment 

zoe luois: how did the scan go, awaiting ur updates

hi to everyone else, hope u are all doing well

AFM: 2 more days and my babies will be here, my Csection is scheduled for the 28th ... i have confused feeling now  so happy that soon i will hold them but yet scared from the procedure... i had a special ultrasound called BPP (biophysical profile) and both babies scored 8/8 which should mean they are quite healthy and hopefully wont need any NICU time or assistance breathing at this point. but still u know... we never stop worrying...
i will think of each of u in the operation room and will pray god to put u soon through the same labor pain.
kisses


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Mami will be thinking of you on the 28th- what is the time difference and what time are you in, can't wait to hear what you call the boys! 

Molly- I  hope Dr A has got back to you- I know one of my friends had a day of being doubled over with a stitchy feeling v early in her pregnancy- so I htink these things can happen, I think even though the embie is tiny a lot can be happening, 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Mami ~ Wow so close, I'll be thinking of you......hope it all goes well and I can't wait to hear all about it.

Molly ~ I remember suffering with stitches in the early stages, so I'm sure nothing to worry about.

MummyP ~ Your post made me laugh....I so remember waking in the early hours and having to go and make toast. I couldn't get through the night without getting up and eating something. Thank god that didn't last long....otherwise I'd be the size of a hippo now..although I don't feel far off it!!

Zoelouise ~ Hope your scan went well hon.

Kate ~ I do feel ready to burst now, which I think is down to the hot weather. My litttle size 4 feet look like porky fat pig trotters.....thank god for flip flops. I thought the swollen feet would go once babies are here but the midwife has just told me they get worse once the babies come....joy!!!
I can't wait to meet my boys, they wriggle like mad now which is so lovely, they were going especially crazy while chelsea were playing on the tv, so obviously that pleased Mark loads!!

CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Mrs cc - Glad you are ok sorry about your feet    you must have a rather huge bump by now, very exciting, wont be that long till you meet your two little ones too, how very exciting xx   

NikkiM – welcome to a great thread and to a bunch of lovely ladies, look forward to chatting to you and    that CRGH get you a lovely BFP in Aug     

Gelatogirl – have a lovely weekend away xx      
Mami – wow so exciting,     that everything goes great with your two boys births, cant wait to hear all about it and see their pictures, xxx    

AuntieM – have a lovely holiday, and hope you can start TX when you return later on in the month xxx   

Bella – sorry to hear about your cyst   , try not to worry, I had one in December and then it went, without any medication and then I got pregnant, they are common and I am sure it will go really soon,      and you can then get on with TX again   xxx

Molly – huge huge congratulations to you for your BFP so very happy for you and    that all is great at your first scan… sorry to hear about your stomach pains,    really hope they go quickly and all is good xxx

Kdb –    to you hon, hope you are ok?

Gilly –     that all great results with your ORT on Friday

Kate – huge huge congratulations to you for your BFP very happy for you sending you lovely sticky vibes for your scan     xxx

Mummyp – huge huge congratulations to you to hon for your BFP and     all great at your scan… to hear about the nausea    but it’s a great reassuring sign that all is well with your little one… take care   xxx

Ward –     that all goes great with your cycle in late 

Polly – welcome back and     all goes great with your stimming and you get a lovely bFP this cycle    xx

Balio–    that all goes great at your apt on 10th June

Swallow – huge     to you hon,      that your follie and lining grow perfectly and your IUI goes great,    for a lovely sticky bfp for you this cycle xxx    

hello to vicks, vm, 24hrs, auntybetty,  ceci-be and everyone else lots of     

AFM - Sorry for my absence, been keeping myself very busy so I dont have time to worry and stress about the next lot of TX.  Although think I have been rushing around a bit too much as just been ill the last couple of days so just trying to take it easy and chill out at home now so I am in great health for starting TX just as soon as AF turns up, its due on around this weekend (but who knows as not been very regular since m/c).  Had a lovely day on Saturday at my eldest brothers wedding, although did find it really hard as about 90% of all guests there either had children, toddlers or babies, everywhere you looked was happy smiling couples with beautiful children, I did find it really hard   as I should been 20 weeks pregnant myself if I hadnt had the miscarrage so did struggle with that rather... but trying to stay postiive and hope and       that we will get a lovely sticky BFP very very soon      .

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Right near Kings Cross Kate - I come in to Euston so perfect for me.  Hubby's work has given him some time off too so he'll be with me most of the time


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,   

Sooo many of you to catch up with so im sorry for the me post coming up....

Had our scan today (finally!) at 8 weeks exactly and we saw a beautiful heartbeat and chicklet measures 1.6cm and in the pic you can kinda see a head and tail and areas which will become arms and legs... i think! DH and i are so so relieved and are allowing ourselves to be happy for a few days before the worries kick in again    Unfortunately I have a small blood clot in my uterus (they say prob from the uterus expanding?) which is not touching the sac but could be a small problem... anyone else had this at all? After loosing a pg before, i am not fully believing in it all yet but i feel so grateful to be here today. Whatever happens it was all worth it to see DH so happy   

Thank you all for thinking of me today, it means a lot, really... i wish for these small moments for us all

Zoe x

ps- Mrs CC-the pig trotter thing made me laugh so much! I spent a day in labour ward massaging my friend's feet and back and she said the same    i bought her a pedicure when the baby came along.....  

Mami-      good luck!

Kate- wow! Great bloods- its real!    ...and Molly and MummyP.. scans soon... more waiting!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Zoe- congrats to you and DH and chicklet!! It must be such a lovely moment- 

Hope the blood clot isn't a prob- but i guess if you did get any bleeding from it you would know what it is and not panic, I think my friend had one as she bled a bit early on but the baby was always fine, 

Lots of love

kate xxxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

GOod luck Mami        wow that seems to have come around quickly - and enjoy your totally life changing experience! can't wait to hear about the birth and hope all goes smoothly for you both

ZL am soooo happy you had a heartbeat hun, that is such great news and hope you are now feeling a bit more comfy - roll on 12 weeks when you can finally start to relax a bit

Kate thanks so much for your lovely PM hun, and so many congrats again on your BFP

Sweetdreams         for your upcoming cycle babe, not sure we are going to be cycle buddies sadly as no sperm yet for me and no AF but hope you will lead the charge of donor BFPs at CRGH for us this summer  

AUntiM enjoy your holiday hun, hope you both can chill out and relax

hi to everyone else - hope to be joining you at ome poitne when our DS FINALLY gets here from California!

lots of love
C


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Work is still interrupting my FF time   so just dropping in quickly to say a special *good luck* to Mami and her boys!     

And fab news too on Kate's HCG and Zoe's chicklet!    

xoxo to everyone   
Back as soon as I can!


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Zoelouise ~ Yey, I'm so pleased for you that you had a great first scan.....such fantastic news.
You have reminded me that when I went for our first scan she asked me if i'd had any bleeding? I hadn't but she said she could see a blood clot so I may get some bleeding. I did (brown blood) for  a few wks, then some red blood......but no probs. I'm sure the same will be said for you.....although nothing will stop the worrry setting in!!!

Jenny ~ Nice to hear from you....yes I am huge!!!
Sorry you have been unwell...try and take it easy. I can imagine how hard the wedding must've been for you....you start to wonder wether there is anyone else around you without children. I was the same last yr, walking the dog everyday for me was a nightmare.....I hated it. Greenwich Pk to me seemed to just be the place where new mums hung out pushing there new babies around, and don't get me started on Starbucks, it was like they turned into mother and baby groups!!!
I don't want to sound patronizing, but your time will come and you so deserve it hon.

Love to all.
CC.x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

NikkiM - welcome to the thread! 
Mami - Good Luck and keep us posted!   


Kate - glad to hear your levels are great.     


Zoelouise - I'm so happy to hear the scan went well.    Hope the blood clot won't be a problem. I'm sure CRGH is taking good care of you for whatever is needed.    


Mrs. CC - are you local to greenwich park? me too! but i'm on the other side of the river. 


Sweatdream - good to hear that you are enjoying life with TX. take care of yourself.   


AFM - Thanks, everybody, for the vitamin suggestion. might switch to Marilyn Glenville, just for a change.... (started with pregcare a long time ago, then up-moneyed to zita west) will probably consider a nutrition analysis if this IUI cycle doesn't work out.....    


Went to my second scan yesterday. 6 follies, but one is dominent. the doctor said that everything is fine. we just have to wait until thursday to see how many of them keep growing. (she said: we don't want all of them to grow. i thought: yes, i know. thanks for reminding me...) i'm slightly worried though. if i remember correctly, in my last cycle, it was already clear in my sceond scan that i had 3 large ones. but that scan was day 10, while this cycle the second scan was day 9. hopefully, i'll get more clarity from tomorrow's scan.    


DH called and asked me today whether i know he needs to be in the clinic on friday, because he has an important client meeting to schedule on Friday.... what am i supposed to tell him?!    having done similar job as he's doing now, i understand the difficulty for him not being able to scheudule his time. but..... (sorry, just have to rant a bit....)


 and lots of love to everybody


swallow


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all, Sorry i have not really been on for ages, had a quick look now and again but haven't felt up to writing.  I promise i will catch up soon and find out what is happening wth everyone.  Sorry i haven't been a support for anyone in recent weeks.

we test tomorrow and on the whole have been really positive this cycle, got a good feeling about it although have had mild period like cramps on and of for a week and just now had a change in colour of discharge (tmi) so started to get a little worried. anyway i won't write more now ill hopefully be back on tmorrow with the best news we have ever had.
love to all xxx


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

by the way thanks for checking up on me xxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes all 

Swallow- i have been meaning to add my vits to your list to confuse you further  ... ive been on Viridian Pro-conception 'Fertility for women' capsules which are two a day- supposed to spread the folic acid dose evenly through the day by doing two doses, and 'Eskimo' capsules of filtered deep sea fish oils (  what will they come up with next!!!) both are from health food shop and the eskimos are in the fridge and have to be kept there. Hope this helps!..... A _massive guess_, but i dont think you'll be needing DH on fri... sat or sun prob?? whats your cycle length?

Thanks Mrs CC- no bleeding as yet  comforting to know there may be a good reason if there is though...

Sweetdreams- hello you!  nice to hear from you hun. Wedding sounds very familiar to me im sorry to say  they are not good places for a lot of people who are trying to cope with difficult things in their lives. The 'dates' become less hard to bear once the due date that would have been, passes... Im sure you were the perfect sister of the groom despite it all and hang in there till you can be 'the woman' we all envy! And you will be soon 

Tomo-     for tomorrow, thinking of you and sending double line vibes

Zxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just a quick hello to Sweetdreams-   

And masses of            for Tomo,

love 

Kate x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

sending lot of         for Tomo. 

Zoelouise - thanks for vits suggestion. i'm indeed confused now!     as for the cycle lentgh, in the past three months, it has been exactly 28 days. i can nearly tell you the "time" that it's supposed to come... judging from that, i agree with you that it's unlikely DH needs to be in clinic on friday. However, before the last 3 months, my cycle length has been around 26 to 27 days. that's why i told him to keep his friday free, just in case..... in the end, i told him to schedule the meeting at 5pm. it's extremely unlikely that he will need to be in the clinic at that time.    i also told him to be nice to me today, so my body might cooperate and keep him free from the clinic on friday.


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Hello girls

I haven't been around for a couple of days so am just catching up on everyone's news. Been v busy with my Mum staying & our kitchen being ripped out, I'm up to my neck in dust! Have seen a couple of posts/questions re natural cycle IVF from GelatoGirl & Nicki M which I'll respond to in detail when I have a bit more time to concentrate!

Sorry to just read & run, as it were - everyone takes such time to respond properly, I feel like a fraud! So great to hear good news from Kate & Zoe & fingers crossed Tomo for tomorrow. 

Kaz xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Tomo -        for tomorrow


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Tomo - good luck for tomorrow hun, sending lots of positive vibes your way.     

kdb - good luck for the DET tomorrow hun and hope your work settles down soon. xx

ZoeL - wonderful news about your little chicklet, hope the clot isnt too much of a worry - sure CRGH have it all under control - do you have another scan soon? xx

Kate - great beta levels honey, here's to a healthy, happy and worry free pregnancy for you. xx

Swallow - hope the scan goes ok tomorrow. It can be a bit stressy waiting for IUI go ahead, but sounds like a plan for your DH to have late meeting just in case. I remember when we were doing IUI, it was tough for my DH to get away at short notice. GOOD LUCK. xx oh and on the vitamin chat - I take Pregnacare Conception and Sanatogen Omega3. x

Sweetdreams - welcome back - good to have you here again hun. xxx Hope you are feeling better and taking things easy. I echo Zoe's wedding comments too - it can be such an upsetting time for people who are going through difficult times. I have a wedding this weekend and although its kiddie-free I am expecting baby bumps all over the place! But I just think that its not their baby I want, its our own and that seems to get me through. All the very best for your cycle honey, lets hope its a summer of BFPs all round!!   

hi NickiM - welcome and good luck with your tx. xx

Mummyp - hope you are doing well and not having to midnight snack too much!!

Mami - ooh good luck for the 28th - so lovely to hear another CRGH success story. xx

Hi to everyone - Bali08, AuntieBetty, Lovejoyslady, Elvie, BoBo, EBC, ElizaC, MrsCC, Marmo, GG, and lots of others I've surely forgotten    

AFM - going to Jersey (thanks Elvie, kdb and kate for tips a while ago) for a friends wedding at the weekend - we go on Friday so have a day of just us before the wedding madness takes over! Really looking forward to a break and some days away in nice hotel with DH.   

Auntiem.x


----------



## Auntie Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I don't post on here much but just wanted to say HUGE congrats to Livityk for the BFP!!!!!!  So pleased for you.

I am just starting FET at the moment - been sniffing and first scan day 3 on Friday so very happy to see another FET success for CRGH - it givs me hope!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jenny  Special AF dance for you...   

Happy travels AuntieM!! Hope you make it to The Boathouse. In a strange way I am looking forward to tomorrow  but then I remember how uncomfortable my IUI was... I hope the CRGH staff are more skilled with a speculum than those at HH!

Tomo.... ooooohhhhhh - best best wishes for tomorrow, honeybee! I think a change in CM could be a good sign? Lots of progesterone going on and the mucus plug forming, I think? (obviously can't speak from experience  )

    
        
   

Zzzzzzzzzz off to bed now - sweet dreams everyone!​


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Morning All, 

Thanks Auntie Betty, CRGH FET rate does seem good at the moment- they have poster up about it! Good luck with everything hope downregging doesn't make you feel grotty, 

Kdb- good luck today- I think they are good at the dummy ET- and the thing is even if it doesn't go smoothly that's the point- you are not having any difficulties when the embryos are there and they have time to make a plan.... I think it is such a good policy! 

Auntie M enjoy jersey- I loved it, and we also went to the Boathouse which was great- looking out over the sun setting! eating yummy fish, 

Swallow- hope your follies cooperate! 

AFM- am fine but sleeping really badly- don't know if it is nerves or drugs but it is very unlike me, 

Have a good day 

Kate xx


----------



## Tomo (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for everyones positive vibes and good wishes. Sadly it's a Bfn again for us. We are gutted I have never seen dh so sad. We can't believe it 5 bloody times and nothing!!!! Not sure what we'll do now in so much pain and full of anger but numb too!!!
Sorry for selfish post. Love to u all xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Oh Tomo- I'm so sorry- it is just the worst feeling     to you and your DH, 

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Tomo- so sorry it wasnt to be ... again    rubbish news for you both, so very unfair. Perhaps its time for the immune drugs you mention in your sig??      xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh Tomo sweetie  

Take some time out to grieve together.   xoxoxo


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Tomo - so sorry about your BFN...      thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of      xxxx

Kdb - good luck today hope it all goes ok, sure it will and there will be no problems    

Kate - sorry to hear your not sleeping too well     .  I had problems sleeping when I was preggie I was so anxious all the time... I am sure everything will be ok hon try and enjoy it and relax if you can (I know its hard)       all is great at your scan


Zoelouise - thats fantastic news that all is great at your first scan (gosh that must of been hard waiting 8 weeks) so glad all is ok and        everything continues perfectly


AuntieBetty - lovely to hear from you I have everything crossed for you for your FET cycle and      and       its a lovely BFP  for you this time xxxx   


AuntieM - hope you have a lovely weekend and enjoy the wedding and the bumps dont upset you      not easy but it will be you very soon I am sure     xxxx

Swallow - hope your scan goes great today and your follies are behaving themselves       for one big lovely one perfect for IUI xxx   .  Try not to worry hon, I had a lot of follies growing at my second scan but in the end only two grew really big and one bigger than the other which was suitable for IUI.  I am sure it will all be ok    xxxxx

    to everyone else

sweetdreamsxxxxxx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Tomo - Sweetheart I'm so sorry to read your news   . Look after yourself & DH


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Tomo sweetie            that is really gutting for you guys. hope they can give you some support and direction at your follow up 
lots of love
c


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Tomo - I'm so sorry to hear the bad news... Life just isn't fair, is it? Please, take care of yourself and DH. that's the most important thing. Gie yourselves a lot of time to grieve and to process everyhig. I'm sure with time, you and DH will be ready for whatever you decide next. Remember, we are always here for you what ever you need. 

Lots of hugs and kisses.

Swallow


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello Ladies

WOW not been on for ages but lots going on here how are you all 

Congrats to all the BFP so pleased for you all 

Big   to all the BFNs life is so cruel good luck with whatever you decide to do 

Sweetdreams- how are you hunny hope you looking forward to you forthcomming tx 

AFM thought i would pop on and update you all i had my reversal last friday both tubes are now open for the time being   they stay that way also i am on chlomid. we have booked a long holiday in july so hope that works and if not we are back to Dr Sabb for IUI in august. The op itself was afull i am still not able to walk properly never mind    but hope it will be worth it end the end   Cant wait to see what the new wing looks like last time i was there it was just moving over so we shall see. Got my fingers crossed for everyone 

take care ladies 
RachelBW


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Just came back from CRGH. Can you believe this? Now I have potentially too many follies!!

3 around 18 and 3 around 14. They took my blood to get an idea whether the 3 smaller ones have eggs inside. If there are, they will take them out tomorrow with the IUI. If not, more scan tomorrow and IUI on Saturday. So all action suspended until their phonecall this afternoon after 5....

Poor DH has to put up with the uncertainty for a few more hours. sure he can manage that.


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

Sorry once more I have gotten way behind on this thread, too much has happened to attempt catch up personals but would just like to say many congrats to those of you who have had BFPs in the last couple of weeks, such wonderful news for you    Wishing you a happy and healthy pg xx

Also wanted to say sorry to those of you who have unfortunately had BFNs this time    sending you lots of    and wishing you all the luck in the world for your next tx x

Good luck to those of you stimming at the moment - Swallow good luck with your upcoming IUI 

AFM my DH had his cons appointment with Mr Ralph last week, that all went ok and Mr Ralph is set to do sperm retrieval day of EC.  We are still hoping to be down regging in July, EC August - seems ages away still but I guess it will be here before we know it.  Trying to be more healthy but could do better...   

I really will try (again!) to stay on top of this thread now!   

love dolphin xx


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

So so sorry Tomo :-(

Sweetdreams - thanks for the reassurance about the cyst. Am willing it away. Well done for getting through the wedding ... we've become quite reclusive; sometimes it just feels easier to stay away from all those painful situations. 

love to everyone
bx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Tomo

Sounds like you have been through a lot - 5 cycles huh... really sorry to read it's another BFN for you. Hope you and DH can get each other through this tough time. And don't worry about writing a 'me' post as no-on would expect anything else in the situation. That's exactly what the forum is for, so let it all hang out. The rest of us can keep up with the niceties!

Big hug,

GG xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls - two apologis up-front - first is sorry for the 'me' post, and second sorry for the spelling errors as th E ky on my kyboard is only working occasionally and it's driving me barmy!

Swallow - hop you had a positive phoncall and can go ahead with th IUI?  I have heard of follicle aspirations - maybe they will suggest that for you?

Rachl - congrats on the succssful op   An FF of min had a last-chanc cycl of clomid befor starting IVF and went on hols - didn't end up needing the IVF and is now about to giv birth to twins!!  Whereabouts are you going on holiday?

AFM...  unfort ystrday's appt didn't go v well... firstly hadn't drunk nough  watr so had to drink 3L more which made m feel ill and worried about  watr intoxication esp as it was 5pm by then and I hadn't eaten for 5 hours.    DET went fine but 3D-SIS... bl**dy heck the pain...   like a priod  cramp that doesn't go away... felt really nauseous and clos to throwing up  (which would've been difficult as th bed was tilted back and so my head  was lower than my body!!).  Kicking myself for not taking any paracetemol bforhand  
  
  But fine, I can handl all that - th BFP is the end-goal, right?!... but then when  I saw th nurse to get my nasal spray she casually said "ar you being  treated for your hypothyroidism?" to which I said, um, no, I didn't know  I had it?   
  
  So, IVF is on hold til I can get my TSH of 7 down to max of 2 ovr the  coming months.  Hav to see GP nxt wek to get thyroxine.

Had to hold back tears on the tube (I am not normally a drama queen but I was in a state of disblif!) til I got home.  I did wondr whethr I was borderlin underactive thyroid, henc why I asked for my TSH to be re-chcked and I've been taking kelp tablets for a couple of months, but still a bit shocked.
  
  Th logic part of me says - thank goodnss this was discovred now and not  aftr a faild (wastd) cycle!
  
  But the rest of me is upset and disappointd  

To finish on a +ve note though (am trying vvvvv hard to stay +ve now that I've had a good cry) Dr A was sooooooooooo lovely!  Chatted me through verything and aftr the 3D he hld my hand and said "don't get up, stay there til you feel btter, I will wait here with you" even though it was after 6pm and he was prob dying to gt hom.

-----

Wishing you all a wondrful long weekend - hope the BFP girls can relax a little and enjoy each day of bing pg.  Swallow, hopfully your insem will go wll (on Sat!!).  Everyone else - enjoy some chillax time xoxoxo kd


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Oh Kdb, sorry you had such a shock yesterday- as you say better found out now but not what you need is it,    I hope you have a lovely weekend away and get some proper relaxation time, 

Swallow, hope they sort out the follies, it is such a juggling act getting all the levels right, 

Hi Dolphin- good to hear from you, 

Morning GG

Love to everyone else, 

Kate x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

KDB - I'm so sorry to hear that your TX has to be put on hold yet another time.....  As your rational brain is telling you, it is good to find out now. I'm sure you know that Hypothyroidism is dangerous in pregnancy as well. Having said that, I can imagine it must be very very frustrating.... That's your emotional brain talking! My hypnotherapist likes to say this: "don't always try to have your two brains convincing one another!" There are times you have to follow your heart and let it all out..... Like you said, your end-goal hasn't changed (treating hyppthyroidism is part of it?). Unfortunately it's a very zig-zagging way to get there...... sending you lots of      go get you through.

Thanks for thinking of me, even when you are so stressed yourself.   

AFM - I was told to take another 150 gonal-f (reduced from 225) yesterday and do another scan today. It sounds like I'll have to do follie reduction together with the IUI. guess i'll find out in the scan in a few hours time....


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh KDB, sorry it didnt go as planned. Dr A is such a support bless Im glad he was with you. 

Swallow good look with the stims. 

Kate - how are you feeling?

Sweetdreams - hi!

Auntie Betty - good luck with the FET. I have just been through it and I am now pregnant! (hopefully it sticks)

Tomo sorry to hear your news. 

Polly - here's hoping this cycle works out for you. 

Welcome to any newbies.

Mami - it must all be happening today, good luck!

MRS CC - hoping your taking it nice in easy while you can - your going to handful soon!

AFM - well the drama continues. Got fresh blood yesterday lunch time so panicked and went straight to the clinic. Our amazing DR A was there and said we should do a scan but not expect to see anything. He found one little feotus with a heartbeat we couldnt believe it! The other embryo was there but it hasnt taken - so we have one little bean with a heart beat and I felt so relieved. Also a week earlier than expected! Apparently bleeding can happen in 50% of pregnancies and he also reckoned the bleeding could be coming from the embie that hasnt taken. 

So we were a little relieved and I have to rest so working from home today. If bleeding has stopped Ill go back into work on Tues. Official 6 week scan is on Thursday!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Molly, congratulations on a successful scan.  Bleeding can always be such a worry so I am so glad you were able to see your little one!!!!   


Tomo, so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourselves        


KDB, sorry things didn't go as planned.  I know it is such a blow especially when you are given news so casually about a delay to your cycle but you are right that it is better to sort it out now than think 'what if' later. I am beginning to understand that they do not leave anything to chance at CRGH (as opposed to other clinics I know) and they will try to tackle the discrepancies at the very start so you have the best chance possible of a BFP when you do do your cycle. I know its disappointing but keep strong and you will be able to start very soon       


Swallow great news about the potential reduction, When I did IUI in 2008 that was never an option and I had two cancelled cycles.  I have everything crossed for you     


Big hellos to everyone else, sorry for not getting a chance for more personals but I am supposed to be packing to go away!


AFM just got back from my ORT and AHM bloods.  They were not running too late but it looked a bit manic as they had one doc doing all the scans.  I was given the all clear and told I had good follies.  Actually she said it was the best scan she had had this morning (given that I was there at 9:15 I don't think she had done that many so I am reading nothing into that   ).  I was also told about my fibroids and that they were very clear from a normal scan and that I would not need a 3D SIS.  Roll on follow up with Mr S on the 8th June for the next steps!


Have a great weekend!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Wow Molly that must have been amazing!! Definitely a goodie if heartbeat is there early- I'm so happy for you, keep relaxing and enjoying, and try not to get stressed by the blood- at least you have a potential reason for it now...

I'm definitely feeling queasy now, nothing awful just aware of it, I can't wait for scan but have a way to go- I feel quite reassured by the queasiness though, am just intrigued to see if it gets worse! 

Mami- can't wait to hear about your boys- sending happy birth vibes to the US, 

Gilly glad all is good with you, 

love to everyone else,

Kate x


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

kdb - sorry to hear about your delay. It's sooo frustrating after all the build up, isn't it? I was the same when I found out about my cyst... wept all day. Hope you feel a bit better soon and that the thyroid treatment goes smoothly.

bx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello lovely ladies

bella -       that your cyst is going, just a little tip you might well want to try as I did and my cyst went without any medication  is to take "Turmeric" every day

kdb - oh sweetie, I am so so sorry hon that your procedure was horrible lots of      and also so very sorry about the thyroid thing but on a positive note it is good that they have found it now and can put you on meds rather than it messing TX up and it not working, still not easy for you and very upsetting that TX has to be delayed, thinking of you     

kate -      for the nausea hope it doesnt get worse xx

swallow - sorry that you have too many follies now     hope all goes ok at your scan today and that they can take out the extra follies if needby and you can still have the IUI done as planned, its really great that CRGH do that procedure as a lot of clinics dont and they have to cancel your IUI.... you are in great hands and       that all goes great hon xxxx

molly - thats fantastic news hon congratulations      and so glad that all is ok and a perfect hb, its an amazing experience seeing it beating away isnt it!! take care and try and keep relaxed as you can        that all is great with your bean at your 6 week scan aswell xx

gilly - thats great news that results are all great and you have good follies, huge relieve for you that all is well, hope your follow up apt goes well too    


Dolphin - glad all is ok with your DH and TESE all booked with Mr Ralph, he is very good and very nice too you are in great hands and      for a great cycle in July/Aug.xx  


Rachel - Sorry to hear your op was horrible hope you get well soon and feel better quickly     ,  have a great holiday and      for good news from you really soonxxxxx


AFM - Booked my baseline scan to start gonal-f dIUI TX for next wk Tue 1st June. My AF hasnt arrived yet but I have a feeling it might well turn up over the bank holiday weekend so wanted to have the apt booked in case it does, if however, AF turns up early will have to call clinic and go in earlier over the weekend, so just waiting now and then back on the rollercoaster again    

hope everyone has a lovely bankholiday weekend lots of    

sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

KDB ~ Sorry you now have a delay....how annoying for you hon, but you are thinking along the right lines that you wouldn't have wanted to go ahead with tx and have a failed cycle. You'll be in the best tip top condition for when the tx starts.

Kate ~ Poor you, hope you don't get bad morning sickness....although even if you do I don't think you'll be complaining!! Your scan will be here in no time, but I'm sure time will drag for you.....unfortunatley!!

Swallow ~ Hope it's all going ok. Yes I am near Greenwich Pk....in between Blackheath Standard and Charlton.

Jenny ~ Yey for you, back on the rollercoaster next week.....my fingers are crossed for you hon.

Molly ~ Sorry you had the worry of the bleed, but fantastic news on the scan. I agree, you must have a strong bubs in there if you could see the heartbeat that early.....how exciting, take it easy though.

Hi to everyone else
Love and luck to all.

CC.x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Just a few quickies tonight, I'm soo tired. Long week, the emotions of trying to decide what next are wearing me down. Anyway..

Kate - I kept ginger nut biccies handy as I found that nibbling away at them kept the nausea at bay, for me it was always worst on an empty stomach. If you find yourself near Ikea, they have wholewheat versions of their ginger biscuits which might be slightly less sugary etc than the standard. All good signs though hun!

KDB - my heart goes out to you. And your frustration was accentuated by your dodgy keyboard, it was flying off the screen! Well, like everyone says, best to find out now and at least it's something they can do something about. We may end up cycling together yet.

Swallow - at my last IUI I was told that aspiration might be an option, but they didn't sound like the scenario was a big deal. Although they might all be having to watch the clomid a bit closer after that woman gave birth to 6 last week following an unsupervised Clomid pg. Eeeek! They assessed me though a blood test, I guess to measure levels of (??) to see how mature they all were, and based on that I was fine to go as was. I think I had 3 between 19mm - 23mm. Good luck and really take it easy over the weekend.

Molly - phew! Hope your little bean snuggles in tight now and that all is well.

Gilly, sounds good. Will you be progressing straight into tx?

Rachel - the things we go through eh! Perhaps your body will reward you with a natural pregnancy. Best get practising!!  

Sorry, who mentioned tumeric for cysts? Can't find it now.... how do you take it? Tablet, fresh, powdered?? (don't fancy that much!) It's amazing fresh, really stains your chopping boards (and anything else) though. Just like ginger and almost antiseptic tang to it. Can see why it might zap cysts. I think I need to try that. More info please, ta!

AFM - got my results from Dr A - although he only told me the AMH was 20.52 which is apparently fine for my age (nearly 37) If I call the nurses will they tell  me the other results? LH and LSH?? I have an old LH result from 2 y rs ago so would be interesting to compare. Dr A was sniffy about the idea of a natural IVF cycle though and didn't seem to get my angle that if I was only going for the 1 shot that I didn't need to put embies frozen. He kept saying it was much better value to do medicated and get some in the freezer as subsequent cycles were cheaper. But by my reckoning, and unmedicated would be half the cost of medicated + a FET. But I do understand that medicated etc is more likely to work and less likely to be cancelled. Am not usually that emotional but am finding this tough. Which I can only assume means I'm not ready to walk away and say we've had our try. I almost feel that if we do an IVF and it doesn't work then at least it was fate/nature/whatever making the decision and not me deciding to walk away and not try. Does that make any sense?


aah said it was going to be quick and I've written half a page. I said 2 posts ago that I was off for a few days and I am now!

good weekend everyone    xxx  gg xxx


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Hi ladies - hope you're all enjoying the start of the long weekend.

Tomo - very sorry to hear your news, hope you're managing to take it easy & look after yourself.

Swallow - hope all went ok today, how was the scan, did they do the follicle reduction?

GillyDaffodil - great news that your ORT went well, now you can enjoy your break!

KDB - sorry to hear about your hypothyroidism setback, it must've been such a shock & a disappointment. I hope you can get your levels down quickly.

GelatoGirl - great news on the AMH, I would give my right arm to have such a lovely high level! I see what you're saying about the natural cycle but would you not have a much better chance of success with a medicated cycle regardless of whether you then decided to freeze any embryos just because they'll have more eggs to work with? I hope that doesn't sound too simplistic, like you I often have the dilemma of 'what if it's just not meant to be' so I can totally see what you're getting at. Apparently though with natural cycle there's a 30-40% chance that the single egg will not fertilise, a statistic which is really worrying me. Natural cycle is clearly the best option for me as my very low AMH indicates that my eggs are also poor quality which would be exacerbated by the stimm drugs but I assume the quality isn't an issue for you? Also bear in mind that with natural cycle they like to go for ICSI to increase the odds of fertilisation which bumps up the cost (also assisted hatching in some cases too) - I have the full break down of costs for natural cycle, PM me if you'd like it.

Nicki M - as I understand it the only drugs I'll be taking on the natural cycle is heparin by daily injection from the day the egg is (fingers crossed!) collected. I'm not sure if they may also give me something to help with my uterine lining which I suspect is a bit on the thin side. I'll know more once the treatment starts (late June) so I'll keep you posted! Although I'd love to get the opportunity to have a medicated cycle & the chance of several eggs being collected, I know the doctor suggested this because she thinks it's my best chance. Also, I'm a bit relieved that this first IVF will be a bit kinder on me physically as I'll have few, if any, meds - don't suppose it'll be any easier emotionally though!

To go back a couple of pages worth of messages, on the vitamins front I also take Viridian Fertility for Women, recommended by my acupuncturist. 

Hi to everyone else, I've missed off so many personals - it really is an artform remembering everybody, something I clearly haven't mastered yet  

Take care,
Kaz xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Girls - you're all so fab, thx a million billion for your kind words 

You rock!

Swallow, hope you were able to go ahad with basting? WisE words from your hypno... and you're so right about th zigzag! xoxo

Mad it to Madeira after an 9 hour journy but all worth it now; looking out at a huge full moon with th moonlight shimmring on th Atlantic ocean. About to run a bath and enjoy a nice long soak. Also scoffd som choc bikkies - healhy diet is on hold this weeknd!!

GG - have pm'd you re; turmric


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just popping on to say:


Kdb - hope you enjoy your break.  You must be so frustrated about another delay given you have been waiting so patiently and I know you were looking forward to getting started.  You will get there eventually though.  Keep positive   


Tomo - so sorry it didn't work out for you this time.  Take some time out to feel sorry for yourself.  I found wine and chocolate helped a little.


L xx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Kate - just seen your news, massive congrats hun, am SO pleased for you!!!
x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss T - I'm so relieved to see your post!    you have always been in my thought since march. How are you coping? i can imagine FF might be the last place you want to visit these days.... please do take care of yourself.


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

All,

Thanks for all your support. i was basted yesterday, though it didn't come without significant pain! 

for anybody interested, they test the estrogen level to estimate the numbers of mature eggs in the follies (one egg per thousand). mine was 5000!    no wonder my boob was hurting like hell! dr. a skillfully took the fluid out of 2 follies from my left ovaries, because those on the right are nice and large. trouble number 1: my left ovaries are very deep, so it really requires far more skills and time than usual. trouble number 2: it hurts like hell!!!!   

dr. a said that for most women the procedure really takes seconds and doesn't hurt a lot under local anesthesia. but for me.... i was screaming with tears in the operation theatre! (maybe my pain threshold is very low??)  the moment he said it's all done, i burst into tears completely out of control..... to be honest, at that very moment, i didn't give a damn whether i'll ever have children or not.....    i just didn't want to go through those pain again..... it was so unfair......

dr. a and the nurses were all super super nice and supportive, so does DH. i will have to write a 3-page post to recount every nice and sweet things they did during those hours. so i'll skip it for now. the only thing i want to say is that i couldn't imagine myself in better hands than the doctors and nurses who were there yesterday. and i couldn't find a better man than DH to go through this journey. i'm grateful.

fast forward to the end of the story, we left CRGH at 12:30 (arrived at 9....) with over 10m little swimmers in me. i don't even know what to think about the whole thing any more. i'm glad that i was basted. but i just want to carry on my life and not think about the OTD at all. if it will happen, it will happen. nothing more can be done any more. even the doctors say: "good luck"....

sorry about this long, me, post. will come back with more personal over the weekend. 


     and kisses to everybody

swallow


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

So sorry it was painful for you - fingers crossed it works


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Swallow ~ Ah hon I'm so sorry it was so painful for you, it doesn't sound nice at all. It's great that you think the nurses & doctors were as nice as could be, especially for anyone new about to go through this. You also sound like you have a fab, supportive hubby....it must have been hard for him seeing you go through it.......fingers crossed you'll have to go through labour in 9 months and he'll have to watch you go through more pain then and be supportive hubby again!!
Try and stay relaxed and calm during the wait, good luck, i've got everything crossed for you.

Misst ~ Lovely to hear from you, I too think about you a lot and hope you are coping and looking after yourself. I think you're amazingly strong and brave and you're always in my thoughts.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having lovely weekends.

CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

GelatoGirl - Thats great news about your AMH results   .  It was me that mentioned about the turmeric for cysts, (someone on FF recommended to me) I just used it in powder form and mixed it into soups and sauce mixes with my lunch or dinner, you can also buy teabags mixed with it and ginger aswell if you prefer that method... anyway it seemed to work for me anyway!!. take care   

MissTI - hope you are ok hon lots of      to you

Swallow - oh sweetie I am so sorry you had such pain with your follie reduction you poor thing, really hope you feel better really soon   . As for your IUI sending you lots and lots of       and       that its a lovely BFP for you this time... take care hon 

kdb - enjoy your holiday    xx

Louise - hope you are ok hon?     

hello to ward, gribbie, zoelouise, auntybetty, 24hours, vicks, livity, maimi, vm, bobo, mummy, molly, rachel, and  gosh everyone else forgotton for now     

AFM - AF now turned up today, so in to clinic on Tuesday for day 3 scan to check all ok and then start gonal-f dIUI cycle, trying to stay calm and relaxed about it all, but was very tearful and emotional about it all this morning, DH is so busy at work and unable to take much time off, so feel like I am going through it again rather on my own.... sure I will be ok and feeling much better tomorrow, blame it on my really bad AF pains and heavy bleeding!! 

have a lovely rest of weekend

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

hello everyone   


So much to remember.. sorry if i miss anyone out   


MissT- I have been thinking of you a lot the last few months too. Your last post was one of the first ones that i read when i joined FF back in march and i remember you often   


kdb- oh dear, youve been through it a bit havent you?   Just wanted to say that i have borderline hypothyroid too , discovered through pre fertility treatment  testing. I take a small dose of thyroxine everyday ( a tiny tablet, so easy compared to everything else!) and my levels went right straight away. It is a very simple thing to treat, you wont have to wait long. I sometimes think that my m m/c might have been partly down to the fact that this was not treated then so this time, it being fixed might save my chicklet    it is really good that this has been found for you   


Sweetdreams, good luck with this tx cycle, i am sending    your way   


Swallow- hope youre feeling better today?


Molly- great, great news!! Not long till you can see your baby again 


GG- AMH 20 is very good! I think, if it was me... id go for the medicated cycle - if you can- while the going is good and have some frosties for a rainy day... whatever decision you make, you need to feel no regrets, lots of love   


Mami- are you a Mummy now? hope so!!


hello too to kate, wardkal, Mrs CC, Marmo, Louise, Gribbie, Rachel, Bobo, Elvie, ebc, Gilly, Dolphin and everyone ive missed   


afm- feeling very lightheaded and nauseous which i welcome wholeheartedly if it means that chicklet is growing well. Have been referred to antenatal care now (omg!) and in a few weeks wont be under the care of RMU/ CRGH anymore    Have been told that i can stop taking the cyclogest and clexane at 10 weeks... is this ok do you think? Im scared to stop... (even though i hate them both, esp the cyclogest...  ) and there seems to be very mixed advice about taking aspirin now... should i carry one or stop??   


Lots of love to everyone at all stages of this rollercoaster.. im so glad that we are here for each other    Zoe x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

oh- kdb- taking thyroxine means that you get a medical exemption certificate which means that you NEVER pay for prescriptions again! Hurrah! there is an 'up side' you see! x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Zoelouise ~ Hey there, glad all is going well. I remember when I got discharged from CRGH....very strange not making the trip up there anymore, and just being a normal pg woman!!
I wasn't on asprin so sorry can't help there, but they kept me on cyclogest and clexane up until 12wks....not sure why with some of us it's 10wks and some 12 but I'm sure 10wks is plenty long enough.

CC.x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you CC, that makes me feel a lot better    everyone has slightly different tx it seems and i'll just do as im told by the nurses!


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

hi everyone

just popping in to say hi and a huge           to MissT like the others I think about you often and have no idea how you are managing but send you virtual    most days

Mami any news.........................

KDB so sorry about your tx -is v v frustrating but at least you will have a much better chance when you get in there for tx with your TSH under control 

GG - its so hard making decisions isn't it - you can have a million options whirling around your head, but in the end usually only one feels right in your heart - I hope you find that one and go with it 

ZL v exciting you are getting discharged soon and will be anormal pg woman!

Swallow - I didn't know they could do cyst reduction - has been a big worry of mine having two many follies and having tx cancelled - but ouch it sounded sooo painful! you are v brave and hope you are now relaxing on the couch with DH looking after you

SD great news you are starting again hun - with the gonal F you shoudl not have to worry too much about the ovulation timing as you know you respond to it, and your body should be raring to go and get pg again - can't wait to hear about your BFP hun        

AFM have been chatting a LOT to the embryoloigsts, as we are trying to import the DS for our tx from a US bank - the prob is my DH is a v difficult match being an ashkenazi jew, and our perfect match in the US has been paid £10 per donation too much to fit with the HFEA guiedlines so we are having to apply for a special license to import - it will take 6 weeks min and there is no guarantee of a yes, so we are back off to NYC for IUI until we get it sorted here as we are time limited - v v frustrating! but the embryologists have been wonderful  - no suprises but still fab
lots of love to all
C


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Zoe Louise. I was on aisprin but when I got the bleeding they stopped me on this. And funnily enough I have a lot less bruising and feel much better off it, less cramps etc. It may be just in my head but Im glad Im off it, and I am not sure there is any scientific evidence that says it or even clexane makes a difference, its just the CRGH protocol. 

Ceci Bee - wishing you lots of Mazel in finding a lovely ashkenzi sperm! Hope it gets sorted for you. 

Miss T - hope your doing ok. 

Kate - how are you holding out for the scan?

Sweetdreams hope this treatment works out for you. 

Ive had a good few days rest and the bleeding has stopped so I am back into work tomorrow and only two days to go until the 6 week scan. I am just praying the little heart beat is still beating strong. 

Have a good week all.


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Hello girls - I hope you've all enjoyed the bank holiday, I can't believe the long weekend has gone so quickly!

Sweetdreams - I hope you're feeling a bit stronger & good luck for tomorrow's scan.
Swallow - good to hear your passengers are on board, well done for being so brave, sounds like you had a rough time.
Molly - glad to hear your bleeding has stopped, hope the next 2 days fly by.
Hi to everyone else, hope we're all going to have a good week whatever part of the rollercoaster we're on right now!

I'm due to have natural cycle IVF once my next AF arrives in a couple of weeks. As I understand it I'll be monitored very closely since they're only collecting one egg & I'll have daily blood tests and scans from day 8 onwards. If they manage to collect an egg & it fertilises (only a 60% chance with natural cycle), the ET will be 2 days after EC. As a first timer I have a couple of questions that I thought you may be able to help me with:

1. For the daily scans/blood tests I'm not sure how much time to arrange away from the office each day - do you generally get kept waiting a long time with these scans?

2. They've said to plan time off around EC & if the egg fertilises to also consider taking a few days off work after ET to avoid all physical and mental stress. I work in an investment bank in the City which is fairly stressful most of the time & have the possibility to take some unpaid leave so I could in theory be away from the office from EC until about a week after ET. Do you think it's worth doing this? As well as the physical side of things, I'm worried about the emotional impact. I know my mind isn't going to be on work AT ALL(!) & if any of my trips to CRGH bring less than welcome news I know I'll struggle to hold it together back in the office.

Sorry for the me post but any advice or words of wisdom would be much appreciated, I feel very much like I'm venturing into the unknown!

Thanks so much, 
Kaz x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Kaz, I would say depending how close your office is you would need to allow  2 hrs- the problem is if they do a scan and bloods on same day- you have one with doc and then the other with a nurse and you can wait for both, the odd day they are really quick but it does take a while, you could try and be organised and see if you can book the earliest scans for each day which shoudl speed you up. It is the main downside of CRGH- I found it impossible to juggle with teaching and took unpaid leave for the fresh cycle and is why I'm doing supply this year, but I think teaching is particularly bad for that as you can't make up time with the kids! 

I would definitely book that week off if you can- as you say whatever happens your head will not be in a work place and it is good just to be able to relax and let that embie settle in, If it doesn;t happen this month I guess you could decide to go back to work or just take some time for you, 

Molly- glad you have been able to relax and bleeding stopped thinking of you for scan 2!

Ceci- how frustrating on the sperm thing- it seems such a small amount to make a fuss over- I read your diary and am so glad you and DH had a lovely anniversary-we are also coming up for 3 yrs can't believe how quickly it has gone, 

Zoe- I also feel anxious about the thought of stopping meds- I guess clexane is all or nothing but you could gradually ease down on the cyclogest, exciting you are nearly in the normal system,

Jenny- so glad you can start again- have everything crossed for you this time, 

GG- lots to decide- not sure how to make those decisions but sometimes drawing options out of a hat and then going with your gut instinct works- e.g. if you draw out leave it and then feel disappointed you know what you feel- I know that is v simplistic.... but sometimes works, I would also go for medicated but I know we are in a different position, 

Swallow- thinking of you- hope you have had a lovely relaxed weekend with those swimmers doing their thing!

KDB- hope Madeira was relaxing and you've got your head round the last weeks news a bit, 

Mami- any news? 

MissTi- have pm-ed you hun- thanks for your message- I think about you lots, 

Hi Louise, is it nearly Greece time? 

Mrs CC thanks for message, 

AFM- am doing ok had a lovely weekend and am definitely feeling a bit queasy quite a lot which is reassuring me a lot, but am still scared can't wait for the scan just over a week to go! 

Mummy P how are you doing? 

Kate x


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Kate. My parents are both teachers so I know exactly what you mean about making up time with the kids, it must be difficult for you.  I hope the next week goes by very quickly & that your queasiness is bearable, although I'm sure you're just very glad to have some symptoms! Kaz x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Molly - Congrats on the heart beat! I can imagine how relieved you two must feel... good to hear that your bleeding has stopped. Hope all goes well from here.   

GD - congrats on your follie count! hope your AMH comes back well too!   

KDB - you've got to tell us about Madeira after you are back! we are planning to go in October.   

Sweetdream - hope your scan goes well today.    

CC - now, i will end up looking at every baby bum in the greenwich park and wondering if that person is Mrs. CC!   

Ceci - these bureaucracy is really frustrating, isn't it......    i wonder what exchange rate they apply to decide it's £10 too much! hope you will manage to get the BFP before you even get the approval from HFEA.   btw, just for my curiosity, it's a difficult match because they don't donate for religious reason or there are just not many of them?

GG - poor you... this is indeed very tough and emotional.     i agree with the others - follow your heart. try and do the thing that you won't regret in the future. give yourself time to process it all before making decisions. btw, i thinkg CRGH provides one free consultation for psychological consulling, if you think it might help you clear your head? 

Kaz - these days, i finish the scan + nurse in an hour or so. BUT, i would strongly recommend you budget 1.5 or 2 hours in the clinic. i used to work in investment bank (quit after m/c. it's jut too much to deal with work pressure and personal issue at the same time...). in that place, time is viewed in "minutes", if not "seconds".... also, they hate "uncertainty". if you get in earlier than you promised, nobody is going to complain. in the mean time, you will feel much more relaxed in the clinic. i hope you have a sympathetic boss who understands your situation.

AFM - my body decides that it has to add a bit more twist in the story! my cystitis came back on sunday after nearly 2 years of absence!    i'm 100% sure it's because the follie reduction procedure irritated it... luckily our local NHS walk-in centre was opcn on monday and weren't very busy. additionally, the GP in the centre managed to get hold of CRGH with only one phone call (that's extremely lucky!) to get the info he needs for prescription. i am on antibiotics now and feel fine. hopefully, the rest of the 2ww will be peaceful and no more drama!   

i hope i didn't put anybody off the follie reduction things for the future. it's much better to do it than to cancel the cycle. i think i'm just the unlucky one that hurts more and i probably have low pain threshold. the thought did come across my head that giving birth must be worse.... i guess, at least, it's not unfair. 

hope you will all have a nice, short week. have to go now.

    and kisses to everybody

swallow


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Bit of a me post and any advice appreciated, 

Woke at 1.30am and went to the loo and found bright pink/red cyclogest residue on wiping, spent most of the night panicking and checking every hour or so, it seems to have gone brown now but I think I feel quite twingy and am v nervous, had lots of horrible dreams in between checking- 

Molly is this like what you had? Am going to phone clinic at 9 but any reassurance from you lovely girls would be great, 

Love Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning    ... the bank hols went too quickly!

Kaz- Not sure about waiting times as i was mostly at RMU (not long waits really) but i would definately take time off between EC and ET and a few days off after at least because i found that i felt bloated and sore after EC and with all the phonecalls about embryo updates i wouldnt have been able to concentrate on work! Taking time after ET if you can just gives you peace of mind that you did all you could to help it work... especially after everything youve put into this. I wish you absolutely best of luck with it all!        keep us posted!

Cecibee- my goodness, its all quite complicated isnt it? Have you read Prof Winstone's 'A Child Against All Odds'? It is really interesting on both religious and legal aspects of fert tx... sorry that you are having trouble with HFEA... W is not too keen on their poilicies either!!

Kate- one week to go yay!! 7 sleeps(?) and counting!    good idea about the cyclogest too... just read your post- try not to panic, bleeding is common in early pg... hope you get through to CRGH quickly... did you have more than one frostie transferred? Could be one of them where the other is fine like Molly?? or just the full impact of two little ones burying deeply     Thinking of you, sorry cant be more help hun   

Hi swallow- blo*dy cystitis   at least you can treat it quickly! What a hassle for you though    go away cystitis!!!!

Molly- great news about the bleeding stopping. Phew!

I wish everyone a good week d-regging, stimming, PUPO, pg and waiting generally as seems to be the case for most of us!        

lots of love Zxxx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Kate,

When I wiped I had pink/red - proper like a period wipe - sorry I know tmi! It was 
totally different to the earlier spotting I had. Dr A said bleeding is common in 50% of 
pregnancies so try and not worry. Also it only really happened on one wipe for the rest of the day it was old blood and I havent had back since. 

If I recall, you must be about where I was last week about 5 weeks or so. 

I went straight to the clinic as I was concerned given miscarriage last time (btw had no blood last time when I miscarried but Im a total stress head cause of it). If you do go
try and not expect to see anything as they dont expect to see a heart beat until 6 weeks. 
I have had to relax for the last few days but have gone back into work today. 

BTW - he took me off aisprin cause of the bleeding and I feel so much better from it. I 
only get the odd twinge now and my bruising is soo much better. 

Good luck - let me know how you get on. 

If you want to chat - pm and Ill give you my number. 

Mol x


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

hi girls!

KATE, try not to worry hun. I'm sure you'll be fine! just try to be quiet and relaxed and see what the clinic says, but i'm convinced it's nothing!
MISTTI, great to hear from you. I hope you are all right. Big big big big kiss!!!
MAMI, (now more MAMI than ever...) we are waiting to hear from you and the twins!
MISSCC, how are you coping?
SWEETDREAMS, good luck with this new treatment. I have a good feeling about it!
VICKY 1&2, how are you doing?
a huge kiss to all the rest


     



I'm in bed today with a throat infection... sooooooo soar! and the paracetamol doesn't really work on me, so i hope the antibiotics the doctor gave me start having some effect... AND 1 WEEK + 6 DAYS TO GO!!! I cannot wait anymore!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
Dr A got back to me and suggested going in for bloods tomorrow, he said prob to early for a scan to be anything other than stressful! He also siad to stop aspirin, Bleeding has stopped only a little bit brown so fingers crossed...

Maria- hope your throat gets  better soon, not long now!! 

Thanks Zoe and Swallow and Molly   

Kate x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kate  - just read your posts.  Sorry you are having to go through all this stress.  Dont have any advice, but sounds like it is nothing to worry about.  Sure that won't stop you worrying though.  Thinking of you


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for the advice re time off over my first IVF - am going to talk with my boss later this week.

Kate - sorry to hear you've had a worrying day, I hope tomorrow's blood test brings some peace of mind.

Swallow - hope you're feeling a bit better not the anti-b's have kicked in, here's to a quiet 2ww from now on!

One final question -I've read about various things I can do in the run up to EC/ET to prepare my body for welcoming a little embie - pineapple/brazil nuts to thicken uterus lining, keeping feet & abdomen warm before (before EC?), no hots baths after ET etc. Any advice from you lovely ladies who have been lucky enough to have a successful round of IVF as to things you have done that you feel may have helped the process be a success?

Thank you, must dash the takeaway has just been delivered - there are some upsides to having a new kitchen fitted  .

Kaz xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all   reading as always  ,

Kate - I'm so sorry that you have a slight show  , good luck with your bloods tomorrow  

Wardkal - I done all those positive things and had various pictures of pregnant ladies and cute babies on my fridge door for positive mental vision...mad as it may sound..I believe it helped me  

24hrs -    for feeling poorly

Swallow - Your PUPO yaaaaay (a little late  ) but wanted to send you   

All you other ladies of great support and courage, hope your well  

Sorry for brief post; I'm so nauseous  that I've resulted to eating every two hours  , to keep it at bay.  

Nite 
Mummy P x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a quicky to say good luck to Kate for your bloods today      thinking of you. Just thought- at my scan i was told to expect some bleeding (great)    as i have a small clot (very common) near the sac which might loosen when it grows... just a thought, might be the same for you? 

Hi mummyP    i am eating to keep sickyness at bay too and will be the size of a house by 12 weeks!    

Zx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Kate really hope it goes ok today and the bleeding has settled down - hope it is just your uterus expanding and bubs getting comfy and hope you can relax hun after you have seen them    

love
C


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Kate -       that all is ok hon with your bloods today at the clinic

ward - I was told not to have hot baths and not to exercise a lot or go swimming after my TX and rested up for a couple days after procedure.  Various people swear by milk, nuts, pineapple etc. I did none of that but did really look after myself get plenty of sleep, eat healthy and try and do as little as possible before during and after TX. But the thing that I think worked for me was using a self hypnosis CD called "IVF Companion" by a lady called Maggie Howell twice a day, can highly recommend it to help keep your mind relaxed and calm about stuff, as end of the day not being stressed will really help your body prepare and receive those lovely embies and help them grow big and strong and healthy...     it all goes great for you xxx

mummy -     for the nausea xxx

zoelouise -     to you hope you are ok, when is your next scan?

24hours - hope you feel better soon and throat injection clears up    . Gosh not long to go for you now, where has the months gone xxx

swallow - hope you feel better really soon hon and 2ww goes quick for you     

molly - hope you are ok and not feeling so anxious    so not easy is it after a previous m/c  xxx

ceci-be - hope you are ok hon xxx   

hello to kdb, mami, mrs cc, auntybetty, bobo, vicks, missti, gg, gd, kaz and everyone else lots of     

AFM - day 4 of our gonal-f dIUI cycle today and had my scan yesterday (gosh it was busy in the waiting room) and done first gonal-f injection of 150 which all was fine no problems, getting headaches and slight dizzyness but nothing too horrible which is good. Scan showed lining all perfect and lovely and thin and my ovarian reserve is all fab, they want me on same TX plan as before as it worked so no need to change anything, back to clinic on Friday for day 6 scan to check how follies are growing and how lining is thickening... They have put me on aspirin everyday again to help my lining thickening as often stays a bit on the thin size and it seemed to work last time.. Next gonal-f injection tomorrow same dose as before then see if needs to be changed on Friday. Dr claire (back from maternity leave) was lovely and reassured me that just because I have been very unlucky and had one miscarriage doesnt necessarily mean I am going to have another, so trying to stay positive about it all...

lots of love
sweetdreams xxxxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi sweetdreams    I like what you say about having one m/c doesnt mean having another, especially if it was a missed m/c as that is usually a prob with the embryo not with our bodies... ive been very afraid of the same thing happening again to me, still am, but youre right. Each time is a fresh start with good chances. Im sending you juicy lining thoughts, it sounds like all is going really well though    fingers crossed this is the one!

wardkal- I also listened to a cd- Zita West's IVF one...was helpful and has different tracks for pre transfer and post transfer. I took vits, omegas, a glass of pineapple juice, a glass of milk and lots and lots of water each day. Also lots of porridge! I had a really good book that ties in trad Chinese medicine philosophies with western- i will PM you when i get home with the details if you like. It is a great book, helping you tailor diet etc to your fertility 'type'    I did regular acupuncture including one session before transfer and one after (all on same day- apparently it helps?) and reflexology, although that was more to relax me but they said it can help stimulate and drain the lymphatic system which helps the hormones function well. Thats all i can think of just now!!   

Zx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Kate ~ Hope all is ok with your bloods today....I'm thinking of you. I hope the spotting was just bubs getting comfy for the long haul!!

24hrs ~ Great to hear from you....wow it's gone so quick....you're gonna be a mummy soon!! Hope you feel better soon. I'm doing ok thanks, much more uncomfortable in the hot weather.

Swallow ~ Ha ha....I don't so much walk as waddle round Greenwich Pk!! If you do see me say hi, I always have Brian with me my french bulldog in my picture.

Jenny ~ Yey it's all go for you now, good luck with it all hon, I'm thinking of you.

Kaz ~ I had a glass of pineapple juice a day and kept a warm hot water bottle on my tummy leading up to ec. Also drank loads of milk all the way through and 2-3lts of water a day and after ec I stopped working. Obviously I know not everyone can do this but I would reccomend to rest up as much as poss after et. I did buy an ivf relaxation cd as I know loads of girls use these and they really help them, but it wasn't for me. I relaxed by listening to my ipod and watching loads of stuff on tv that i'd sky+ !! Good luck with it all.x

Anyone heard from Vicks??

Hi to everyone else.

As for me had our 32wk scan earlier. All ok, they are pleased with how the boys are growing they say they weigh 4lb11 and 4lb13....so I think they're gonna be little fatties!! Good news that they are now both head down.....so natural birth here I come...hopefully. Next scan in 4wks.
Hopefully our pram should be delivered this week...I can't wait, they've really mucked us about with it. I want to have a good play with it and get the dog used to it....he's such a bloody wimp, he doesn't even like the broom!!

Love to all.
CC.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just a quickie, will write more later....
  Big relief- just had a call from the clinic and levels are where they  should be, in terms of doubling every 2 days from last tuesday- HCG is  now around 19000, ( last week 128 phew!

Love to all

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

So so so pleased Kate ~ I've been awaiting your post. Big sigh of relief now for you both, have a nice relaxing evening.xx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

fab news kate - I think this wait for the first scan is actually more stressful than the 2ww - and am so pleased that things are looking good hun, hope you can relax tonight now
xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Mrs CC and Ceci , poor Chris just got back from work and said he's got nothing done all day due to worrying!  We are both so relieved, 
Mrs CC- love the idea of your little chubsters! And great natural birth is looking good, 
Ceci- Any more progress on the annoying sperm bank?
Kate x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

kate sperm bank are getting worse -    have ranted in my diary if you are interested (can't import due to BSE  ) , but for your blood pressure prob best you and DH lie down and relax!
thanks for thinking of me babe and soooooooooo pleased you are doing ok
lots of love
C


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Kate ~ Ah bless him, I def think that most of the time our men worry more than us. I know when I was going through tx I felt like I could handle things a lot more and had to protect mark a bit and make sure he was ok......that said we'd never get  through it without them.
Tell chris to relax with a nice chilled vino tonight for the both of you.

Ceci ~ Sorry you're having a crap time with sperm bank.....I'm gonna have a read of your diary, hope it's sorted soon.

CC.x


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Evening all

Kate, Sweetdreams, Zoe, Mrs CC - thanks so much for your advice on how to best prepare myself for the first round of IVF. I don't know what I'd do without you & the forum. I already have my Zita West CD order in!

Kate - so pleased to hear you got good news on your HCG levels, that must be a big relief.
Sweetdreams - good luck for your scan on Friday!
Zoe - hope you're well. If you get a chance to PM the details of that book on Chinese medicine I'd be very grateful, I'm having acupuncture which is making me feel generally quite well so I hope that's a good sign.
Mrs CC - I bet you can't wait to meet your boys, you're certainly a very good advertisement for CRGH!

Hope everyone else is well, looks like we have a few days of sunny weather to enjoy  

Kaz xx


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

hi all 
sorry no time for personals, just a quick one to update u
i had 2 healthy baby boys, each weighting 6.6 lbs and tall ones 
they are very very cute, all the nurses were coming to watch them... 
it was the nicest things i have ever felt in my life, i cried my eyes out the first moment i saw them.
i had an extra night in the hospital coz i had a sever anemia, so they put me on supplementary iron in the iv. now am home and taking it easy, but reconsidering breastfeeding, since am weak already due to the anemia.

Kate: dont worry about the bleeding, i also bled around the 7th week and it freaked the hell out of me. i had right red blood and than it turned to brown like u.
so dont worry its toally normal

i will do later on more personals
kisses to all


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Mami- congrats! I knew there was a reason for not being able to sleep- 

What are your babies called- if you don;t want write it on open forum can you message me! 

So pleased for you.... look after yourself and those lovely boys- is your DH over the moon too?

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Yey mami ~ such lovely news to wake up to. 
I'm glad you're ok & hope the anemia isn't to bad. They were great weights....I'd love to know what you've called them too.
I bet it's tiring, hope they're being good for mummy & daddy.
In a months time any tips would be greatly appreciated!!

CC.x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

So beautiful to read your post Mami! An inspiration to us all, wishing you and your DH all the very best for the wonderful adventure ahead with your new family! Once you are off the super duper iron you might want to look out for Floradix, I took it the whole time I was breast feeding. It's easy on your digestion and full of goodies, esp iron. Even if your don't BF, it's worth taking it in the next few months to get you back on track.

Kate - glad to hear the levels are good. Can understand your panic though, and we all say and write the right things to reassure each other but when something happens to us, panic! I'm sure there are many reasons for your bleed, really hoping it's just one of those routine things. Hoping that we'll all be reading your post delivery post sometime too.

Ceci - BSE Blimey, people are still worried about that?? Without reading your diary I can only guess at how that might come into things, but that sounds like a whole new level of stress to go through.  Wishing you determination to get through all these obstacles.

All you PG snackers.... don't worry about it, little and often is really the best way. Listen to your bodies and go with it. This time is like no other, in that your body that you have inhabited all your life is completely taken over by someone else and does weird and crazy things. It's so amazing. The early months are also unusual in that you are so wiped out and ravenous (well I was anyway!) but it seems really disproportionate to the tiny things going on. Well it makes sense as later you kinda run out of room! Your bodies are doing the ground work now. There you have it, my very unscientific explanation of early pregnancy snacking!

Wardkal - I also did acupuncture before and after, ate fresh pineapple, cut out alcohol and caffeine, took my multivits including the pregnacare conception, CoQ10, Omega 3,6,9, B vits and magnesium (as recommended by nutritionist) drank lots of milk and water, hot water bottle on the tum before (but not after as sperm and embies don't like  it hot!) ..... took it easy but possibly not enough, will take it easier next time! Hasn't worked for me yet, but you do end up thinking that you'd stand on your head if that was recommended. (Yoga buffs??)

Mrs CC I laughed at your poor Brian being scared of the broom. Perhaps he might have other ideas about the pram though - second home?? Can see you pushing Brian in pram around park in training!

AFM - still no closer to the BIG DECISION! I'm driving DH crazy as I keep phoning him with the latest thought during the day. We both have some sore throat from our DD this week and I did say to him before we fell asleep last night - you do know that another kid would = another 10 years of these ridiculous viruses! He just rolled over. 


well, I'm going to get out and enjoy the sun today, hope you all do too. GG xxx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Mami     double trouble!!

Massive phew for you Kate. I had toes and everything crossed for you yesterday. Hopefully thats the last of the panics for a long while   

Ceci- sorry you have all these delays, you must be very frustrated, as if the whole thing isnt bad enough already. What will they come up with next?   

Hi GG- the answer will come to you soon... you'll just know what to do when it comes to it im sure    Get better soon family GG!!

afm- i wish my constant anxiety would shift    I know i am so very lucky to be pg and i am very grateful, truely but i dont seem to be able to enjoy it at all, i am so worried each day when i wake up whether my little embryo (nearly foetus!) is still alive, i am obsessed with what happened last time because i just didnt realise at the time what had happened and it scares me so much   . My 12 week scan is on 25th June, three weeks and one day to go... i know i have to be ok with the 'not knowing' and accept that what will be, will be. But i have worked so hard and prayed so long for this im really exhausted... sorry for the ramble (there is a baby next door to us who cries all night right next to our room and DH and i cant sleep either which is not helping). 

My doctor sister is borrowing a sonicaid so we can listen to the baby's heartbeat at home (omg!) which may or may not be a reassurance but i think she is worried about me    i will let you know how this goes....

Again, sorry everyone for the negativity on such a sunny day...


----------



## 24hours (Sep 18, 2009)

MAMI, congrats!!! so happy for you!   

KATE, glad to hear everything is fine  

ZEOLOUISE, I know what you mean. After 2 mc i didn't want to celebrate when I got preg, I was even scared of sneezing, walking, going up the stairs, going down the stairs..., but you have to find a way to stop being negative at least. Try to keep busy, read a book, call all your friends   ... when you have nothing else to do. I also had the same problem with the neighbour's baby and bought ear plugs. they really work! also, if you think the sonicaid will help, do use it but isn't it a bit early...? 
BE HAPPY, YOU ARE PREGNANT
        spin
I'm starting to get very very impatient now, so so  so looking forrward to see my little  !!!


 lovely sunny day to all


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Mami
YAY congratulations!! another FF had a boy yesterday as well - it was clearly the colour     yesterday!

that is amazing news am so happy for you

 
lots of love
C


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

mami - congratulations hon on the birth of your two beautiful boys        so very happy for you, cant wait to hear all about it and find out names and see photos, lots of love and      sweetdreamsxxxxxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yay Mamie - you go girl. Delighted to hear your news. 

Kate so relieved your levels were good. Cant believe you werent tempted for a scan well done. 

Zoe Louise I totally hear your negativity and I have to try and fight with myself everyday to try and remain positive. Last time when we got to 6 weeks, we had no heartbeat and tiny fetal poole so at least we have past that hurdle. Miscarriage risk comes down significantly after a heartbeat but for me the bleeding is upsetting me greatly.  

We had our 6 week scan today and thankfully everything is ok, although brown spotting started last night again very light. I thought that maybe I could get excited today but the truth is I was just very upset. Upset because of last time, upset that the hope and optimism fertile people feel is lost for good. 

I know we are on the right path and Im going to try and do everything I can to remain positive. 

We are also supposed to be going away for 2 weeks after 8 week scan so hopefully that will ease some of the waiting. 

Anyone have any positivity tricks up their sleeve?

Mol x


----------



## Mami78 (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks all for ur great wishes

kate: i called them joseph and paul  dh is so happy and he made me go on skype even when i was in the hospital so he could see them. now i have daily to pass 2 hours in front of the pc holding them. he is trying to come next week to see us but he is not able to take a leave 

gelatogirl: thanks for the tip... i kind of decided not to breasfeed, its exhausting me, seems my milk isnt sufficient for them, i have them each for an hour and yet they still take a great quantity of formula.

Mrs CC: the month quicker than u think. a good tip for u, if u are planing to breastfeed, let them teach u at the hospital how to breastfeed them at once, otherwise u wont have time to sleep.
also have lots of iron now... i cut iron the last month as i couldnt stand it since it was increasing my heartburn, and my hematocrite dropped after delivery to 16 while it should be 32 and my hemoglobin dropped to 6M while it should be 12M


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Mami love the idea of you sitting with babies in front of the computer- lovely names too- look after yourself and hope your strength returns soon,   

Molly I'm so glad your scan was good- I can  imagine the mixed emotions as you say and I do think the loss of innocence about the whole process is one of the hardest things to deal with- I totally agree with you on that one,  I hope as you say your holiday will be a good distraction- 

Zoe- hope your anxiety is down  a bit sweetie, I think it will just come and go, but it is so understandable after having had a missed miscarriage, I think we have to let ourselves enjoy it while we can and acknowledge our fears but not let them take over- easier said than done I know, 

I'm feeling relatively relaxed today having had the blood results yesterday but sure it will start creeping up as scan gets nearer.... I just mainly feel bl***dy knackered- had a sleep at lunch time, 

Gribbie, how's things? Are you down in london yet? If you are I hope your appartment is working out well and you are finding things to do- I would recommend the Brunswick Shopping centre opposite Russell Square tube ( about 10 mins from clinic) It isn't huge but has some nice restaurants/cafes and a good range of shops to while away an hour or so- there is also an Arthouse cinema there- which looks like it shows some interesting stuff. 

Jenny- how's things- hope this cycle is progressing smoothly,

GG- good luck with decision making- 

Wardkal- good luck with your preparations- this time differences were taking Zita west vits (took for the two months leading up to inc tx) , took fish oil high doses for about 6 weeks before tx (but then ran out and kind of stopped!) also wore slippers a lot and didn't let my feet get cold- don't have clue if this worked but my feet were getting really cold before I started wearing the slippers- to the point of stopping me sleeping- I usually have bare feet at home) 

love to all, 

Kate x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Kate - I'm down on the 22nd, trying to keep calm with a "what will be will be" attitude but inside I'm jumping up and down    Thanks - I'll check out the Brunswick Shopping centre.  I'm planning taking hubby to one of the Gaucho restaurants for a steak - yum yum!


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies

Kate - sorry to hear of your scare, but so pleased your bloods were fab. Fingers crossed for lovely smooth pregnancy for you now.   

ZL + Molly - I soo know what you mean about feeling so scared, its only natural I think and as you both say I often find myself grieving for the innocent joy that people outside the TTC bubble feel when they fall pregnant. I know that I will be scared stiff after the mmc and ectopic, when I get my BFP (notice I say when not if    !!) but I try to live each day at a time and that seems to help. Hugs to you both and   for smooth running from now on for you both. xx Molly hope your break helps focus your mind on other things for a while. xx

Mami - YAY!!    lovely news and another wonderful success story from CRGH!!

GG - Hello - must be tough on you guys at the moment with your decision looming. Not sure who said this on FF but I think its so important with IF to be able to look back and know you have taken the path of least regrets whatever happens. Sending you lots of    and hope your sore throat goes soon!!

Wardkal - agree with all the tips re IVF prep - I was like Kate with cold feet and did try and keep a hot water bottle on my tummy when I was watching telly or reading in bed etc but NOT after ET. Good luck honey. xx

Sweetdreams - Hello and good to hear the IUI plan is going well, good luck for your scan tomorrow. Am rooting for you big time hun. xx

Gribble - Hi and yum yum yum to Gaucho - I love that place!!

kdb - hello hun - how are you doing? How was Madeira? Hope you are doing ok. xx

Big hello to everyone else.   

AFM - had lovely weekend in Jersey - had lots of fun in the sun on the lovely beaches with DH before the wedding madness started so feeling our batteries are well and truly re-charged. Had a good bop on the dancefloor too, although DH & I have admitted we have forgotten how to dance its been so long!!  Planning to start FET cycle on my AF at the end of this month so feeling better that its getting nearer. 

Quick question to the FETers - did you just call the clinic on your Day 1 and go in and collect meds for downregging or did you need to see a Dr/Nurse first?

Auntiem.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Auntie M, 
Just quickly I think I went and got meds/prescriptions at some point before I needed them in the cycle, I started on primolut day 14-25 downreg day 21- you then go in on day 2,3,4 of next period, 

I don't think they need to see you before that- so you can get the prescription at any point really, 

good luck with everything- glad you enjoyed Jersey- its great isn't it? 


Kate x


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Mami - your post brings tears into my eyes! so happy for you.    i hope one day we will all have a chance to have the same joy in our arms. take care of yourself and the boys!    

Molly & Zoe - can't say that i have anything wise to suggest. can only send both of you lots of      and      

GG - i'm sure your DH would understand. we all have different ways of dealing with things. men do tend to just shut themselves, as if the problem would just go away on its own!    take your time. there is no hurry. i'm sure one day your heart will tell you the right thing to do next.    

Sweetdream - glad to hear that your TX goes well so far. sending you lots of    

AuntieM - it sounded like you had a good rest, a good time, and are psychologically ready to go. very happy for you.    

AFM - busy at work. also busy at sorting out the accommodation for our greek holiday in two weeks time (i know, a bit of last minute...). don't have much time to think about OTD. i prefer it this way.    went to my acupuncture yesterday. i still had some minor discomfort on my lower left abdomen before i went to her (can't really tell if it was the ovary or something else). as usual, with her usual magic, all the discomfort were gone a couple of hours later.   

Hi to everybody I've missed.  Enjoy the sunny weekend!

Swallow


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Had a bit of a nightmare evening, we had friends coming over tonight and  we had  decided to tell them I was preg, as I'm rubbish at keeping secrets,  literally five minutes before they arrived I went ot the loo and found  fresh blood, quickly told DH and we rethought mentioning it, had time  to put a pad on and then had to resist running to the loo every five  minutes, basically I think it was like last time in that it has stopped  again quickly- but think we deserve acting awards for tonight-  particularly DH as I couldn't tell him I thought it had stopped, Was again imagining all sorts of horrible things,
  
  I am finding this such a rollercoaster,

If there is nothing more tomorrow I will wait for wed but otherwise am tempted to try and get an earlier scan, 

swallow greece sounds fantastic, enjoy, 

have a good weekend all, 

Kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Kate         xoxox


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Kerryn, 

It has stopped again now- and I feel fine

How are you- did you have a lovely holiday? 

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh Kate, that sounds like a bit of a nightmare evening.. such a shame we all cant have that joy of being pregnant like everyone else, i bet you didnt even taste the food    So glad youre feeling better today, take things very easy. When is your scan scheduled for? An early one might not be a bad idea really for reassurance. Sometimes its the psychological part thats worse than the physical...


     Take care Zx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Kate - lots of     glad bleeding has stopped now    all great for at your scan xxx

AuntieM - glad you had a great time in Jersey and really hoping that all goes great for your FET end of this month     , glad you are feeling more positive about it all, does help when you have a plan. xx 

Molly - so glad everything was all ok at your 6wk scan, hope you can try and relax a bit now       that everything continues great and all fantastic at your next scan   xx

Swallow - so glad the acupunture sorted out your discomfort, wow holiday to greece sounds lovely just what you need   xxxx

Zoelouise - hope you are feeling less anxious hon    not easy is it!    that all is great at your scan   xxxx

hello to everyone else lots of   

AFM - was feeling so positive about my TX but after scan on Friday not feeling quite so now, my scan showed 5 x follies - 3 x 7-8mm and 2 x at 8-9mm, Dr Claire said that because I normally ovulate early that she would like to have seen 1 or 2 follies a lot bigger by now on Day 6 of cycle, I did explain though that after my m/c the last two cycles I have ovulated much much later in my cycle but she has increased my gonal-f to 225 anyway. Also she mentioned that I have some blood in my uterus, yet my AF stopped on day 5, she said that it needs to be gone before IUI procedure, wondering if my poor body is still rather confused and still not properly back to normal.... anyway nothing I can do about it all and just hope follies are bigger and blood has gone by Monday






























lots of love 
sweetdreams xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kate - keeping up with your news - that sounds like a stressful evening!  Glad everything is OK now.


Jenny - sorry to hear your scan didn't go so well today.  I am sure CRGH will give you good advice on how to get the best from this cycle.  


Mami - lovely to read your news - big congrats!


I know I don't post much on here anymore (first consultation at the Lister in a couple of weeks!) but I am still lurking, thinking of you all and keeping up with all your news.


L xx


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Kate - poor you...       glad to hear you are better now. sending you positive vibes.     


Sweetdream - keep yourself positive.     there is no set formula for how our body responds to things. 6 months after my m/c, i had one cycle 31 days followed by one with 24 days. i mentioned it to my acupuncturist. she said it's very common to hear these kind of things from her patients even after 6 months. i still have full confidence on the crgh drs. i'm sure you are in good hands with dr. claire.      keep us posted.


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Kate - thinking of you hon. This spotting milarkee is so unfair, its like knicker checking 
central and you just cant relax! Even after Ive seen the heartbeat it still makes me
worry when I get it. what day is your scan this week?

Sweetdreams - keep positive. Things can change very quickly when it comes to the 
body so hang on in there. 

AuntieM - call the nurse and they will send you the FET protocol and talk you through
what you need to do. 

AFM - everything seems to be fine at the moment, got seriously aching boobs and two 
blue veins running across one of them, so hoping all that is good. 9 days to go until
8 week scan. 

Have a good week all. 

Mol


----------



## DWR (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a newbie!!! I have just joined fertility friends but am not new to the IVF procedures as you can see.  I was under Chelsfield Park hospital but after so many failures decided to move clinics to CRGH.  So far they all seem very professional and the equipment they are using is so much better than my past experiences.

My DH & I saw Mr Serhal in early May and he gave us some hope.  I had the ORT tests and bloods and all seemed good.  He is in his words 'throwing the book at us' with regards to the drugs as we have unexplained infertility.  So I have my Dummy ET on Thurs this week (not 3DSIS as well).  Any advise anyone can give for this procedure?

I am not having the 3DSIS as will have to have a hysteroscopy/D&C in a couple of weeks.  Has anyone had one of those at CRGH, again any advise, am a bit scared??

One other question, where have you all purchased your drugs from when under treatment at CRGH?  I called Healthcare at home the other day to compare prices and they were exactly the same as CRGH.  Are there other places that you have purchased them from? Any recommendations would be so useful.

Anyway, good luck to you all for whatever stages you are at at the moment and look forward to talking to you again soon
DWR x


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello Ladies

I am also new on FF.  I'm on my first round of IVF at CRGH, currently on day 7 of my stim injections and feeling pretty good. Had a positive scan at 
the clinic this morning and things are looking as they should apparently, so I'm keeping hopeful!  M

DWR - I bought all my drugs from the clinic as I found that easier really.

Good luck to everyone with whatever stage they are at  x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi new ladies welcome!

I have bought all my drugs from Homecare as they have always worked out much 
cheaper. I also thought CRGH didnt do them all now and did it through homecare?

I have had a d&c at CRGH as a result of a miscarriage and it was fine. I was super
scared about it before hand, but really it was ok. It was quite quick. I just 
remember being pretty whacked for the first couple of weeks after though. 

Good luck, I hope it goes great for you. 

Mol


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Molly thanks for the message, no more spotting since friday adn feeling v tired, 

Hi DWR- I got my drugs from Central homecare- who are v good- 

Welcome Redberries, good luck with everything, 

Swallow- how are you doing on the wait?

Love to everyone

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Kate - glad all going well and no more spotting      for your scan, hope the wait goes quick for you hon     

Molly -       and     all great with your 8wk scan, the wait is so hard isnt    

Swallow - hope 2ww not driving you too       . Hope you are feeling much better now after the follie reduction xxx

Redberries, welcome to a lovely thread with great girls,       that all goes great with your stimming and your IVF cycle goes great and results in a lovely BFP     .  I was at the clinic this morning about 11ish, I was sitting on the right as you walk in the waiting room with dark blonde thick long curly hair jeans and pink top reading a book.  What time were you there?  Which Dr did you see? CRGH are a really great clinic you are in fab hands..  

DWR - welcome to this thread, look forward to chatting with you      that all goes great with your Dummy ET on thursday and      ... crgh are fab you are in great hands   

Louises - hi hon lovely to hear from you, all the best to you     xxx

hello to everyone else      to you all

AFM - had day 9 scan today and blood all gone from uterus (thank goodness, dont know where its gone but its not there anymore so thats all I care about  ) lining 5mm which is very good for me at this stage    and two main follies fighting it out now one in left ovaries at 14mm and one in right ovaries at 10mm and quite a few smaller ones both sides (hoping those ones dont grow), on 225 of gonal again and back on Wednesday to check things.....doing ovulation tests in the meantime just to make sure dont miss an LH surge.. So feeling much more positive about things now.     all continues great.

love sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome messages!  

Sweetdreams - I may have just missed you.  I left about 10.30am (I have brown bob, was with my partner who was wearing purple jumper).  Did you have your hair up?  I'm not sure who the doctor was I saw this morning - she was a lovely oldish lady (very short!).  My consultant is Dr Serhal but haven't seen him for a shiwle.  I'm also back on Weds for another scan and blood test so fingers crossed it's all good.  

I've got some catching up to do on everyone's stories, but it's nice to know there are others out there going through this!

xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

redberries - ah sounds like we missed eachother, no didnt have my hair up, hair woz down today... got to the clinic at 11... the older lady is very sweet and lovely, but I can never remember her name, what am I like!!   Dr Serhal is my consultant aswell but never had him for any of my scans or procedures sadly, he is a very busy man and only seems to do the odd ec and et occasionally it seems never scans!! I am back on Wednesday at 11am so might see you then if your around at that time, if so I will give you a    if I see someone meeting your description and hope they dont look at me like I am so kind of weirdo           all is great with your follies and lining on wednesday .. take care    xxx


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Sweetdreams - I'll look out for a weirdo staring at me on Weds then! 

Good luck to you too with the rest of your week


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Redberries & DWR - welcome to the lovely thread! hope you will find the support you need here.   

Kate & Sweetdream - thanks for asking.    after the follie reduction, i was almost ambivalent about the whole thing last week. yesterday and today, i becamse less ambivalent and felt pessimistic. i didn't like it at all! all thanks to sex and the city 2 (explanation below).....   

have you girls all watched the movie? if you haven't, i would add a warning sign before you go. the movie did not touch anything about fertility. however, there were two scenes in the movie i found upsetting because they trigger some feelings we tend to have but are working hard to keep them at bay. The first is how it's like to be a mother; and the second is how it's like not to have children at all. I did get some laughs from the movie, just wasn't prepared for the tears related to two topics above. maybe i'm just getting   with the 2ww??

actually feel much better now after processing some of my thoughts and emotions this morning and threw a sickie at work (hush-hush)   . trying to concentrate to my wait on the Greek holiday on 17/6 instead of OTD. i'm really looking forward to some good time away from this all and some good sun tan in Greece!    please send me lots of positive energies and luck!

  and kisses


swallow


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Swallow - it's driving me nuts down waiting while regulating so goodness only knows what I'll be like on the 2ww   Having the holiday to look forward to must help distract you - a little anyway!

Welcome redberries & DWR


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Swallow – I saw SATC2 and enjoyed it (not as good as the first one though) – sorry to hear it caused you to be upset, but it’s a very sensitive time, so not surprising really.  I’ve not quite read up on your story, but hope to get to know you better on here!  Sending you loads of hugs and positive vibes xx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

swallow - oh sweetie sorry you got upset when seeing Sex in the city....    I think I might avoid that film for a bit until my hormones are a more more normal... Doesnt help when the 2ww madness sets in everything seems much harder to cope with then I find...    Sending you huge huge huge amounts of                               and            its a BFP on 13th xxx  Great idea to have a lovely holiday to look forward to aswell xxx

redberries -     x

gribbie - the whole TX drives you a little nuts doesnt it   .  I keep explaining to DH about what its like for us girls with all our hormones and what our bodies go through, but unless you actually experience it you really dont have a clue do you....     hope down regulating not too horrible     that your TX cycle goes great


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Redberries - Welcome to the thread!! Good luck to you, sounds like things are going well for you so far and looking forward to hearing from you more. xx

DWR - Welcome to you too!! I bought my drugs from Healthcare at home as it worked out much chepaer for me (had fairly hefty stims dose though) and they were very professional. I am also sadly no stranger to all things IF and have found CRGH really good at looking at you as an individualand with fresh eyes, and not just another patient. I really hope they give you your longed for BFP honey. xxx

Sweetdreams - so glad you had a better scan today. Its amazing how much can change in a few days isnt it!? Good luck for Wednesdays scan. xx

Swallow - oh honey, I know what you mean about things affecting you unexpectedly. Our hormones are so all over the place during tx that its understandable. Wishing you lots of   for your OTD and also a lovely holiday. xx

Kate & Molly - thanks for your replies re starting the FET cycle   Good luck with your next scans. xx

Kate - glad your spotting has gone now, its such a worry, I know how you feel. xxx

Hi to everyone else, not much to report from me - DH & I went down to North Devon and got in the surf which made us both feel so much better about life!!   Is really good to have a proper break before starting the FET cycle at the end of the month. 

Auntiem.x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello everyone   

Just a quick one to say hello    to redberries and DWR and to say that you have joined an amazingly successful clinic! Lots of BFP's here and more to come very soon    Good luck with your treatment cycles!!   

Swallow- thank you for the warning re SATC... im sorry that it made you feel upset   . Sometimes its the small things that remind us of our predicament and how precarious it all is.... your BFP is just around the corner...  

Hello AuntieM      on its way to you soon!! Great news! Keep us posted hun.

Sweetdreams- sounds like all is going well! So pleased for you... not long to go till your sticky BFP    Go on follies!!


Hi Gribbie, Kate, Louise too    and Molly, thank you for making me feel slightly less    re all the anxiety. I had a bad weekend (some slight spotting and twinges which have gone now thank god, in addition to some very excited friends who made me feel like i was jinxing things) and am really tired of this worry    Two and a half weeks till 12 wk scan.... if i can get that far that is      Lots of love and    to you too

Zoe xxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

sweetdreams - hubby is great, he doesn't make me feel like a plonker when I'm a bit emotional. He's the best  l'd be climbing the walls if I didn't have him to keep me calm. I'm only on the pill at the mo - I start sniffing at the weekend but the pill is enough to make me a little irrational - when I was on it in my younger days I used to think it worked because you were so grumpy no one actually _wanted _to sleep with you  
AuntieM - glad you had a nice break 

Zoelouise - fingers crossed you get to that 12 week scan and can relax a little


----------



## DWR (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for all the welcome messages and for all the advice re drugs and procedures too.

Redberries - welcome also!!  Good luck for your next scan, sounds like you are doing well so far.

Molly - Good luck throughout this waiting period. Sending you     

Kate - Glad the spotting has stopped, such a worrying time but take it easy and good luck  

Sweetdreams - Good luck with the IUI, sounds like things are going well for you. Keep positive

Swallow - thx for warning on SATC2, hope you have a lovely holiday

Gribbie - Good luck for the w'end when you start the nasal spray

Auntie M - Not long to go before you start your FET round, good luck with that

Zoe Louise - The waiting is the hardest bit but sending you lots of     

Sounds like a great group of people here and very supportive.  I've only been a member a couple of days and am so glad I've joined.  I used to have the odd look around FF when I went through my previous rounds but it is definitely better to be part of it!!  I am just trying to play catch-up with all your stories.

AFM - I have my Dummy ET on Thursday and then start Primolut in 1 week so I'm just about to get on the next rollercoaster ride!!  Am a little nervous as am on lots of drugs I haven't been on before, so don't know how they'll affect me and am at new clinic.  Have any of you had to to do Gestone intra-muscular injections after EC? Mr Serhal said these aren't very pleasant.  I'll try and forget about these until later on!

Anyway, sending      to you all and speak soon
DWR xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

DWR- just a quickie, 
I'm on gestone and have used it 3 times, it isn't too bad although not the best and does tend to build up! the first time I (DH) used blue needles slightly smaller to inject, one of the nurses suggested trying the green needles to inject with and alhtough they are bigger they seem to be better, 

When you get to it- ask again and I'll give you my gestone tips!

Sweetdreams- glad this cycle seems to be back on track- have everything crossed for you! 

Zoe not too long to go till 12 weeks - thinking of you

Gribbie - that pill comment made me laugh a lot! hope you don't go too doolally on the sniffing- 

AFM- one day till scan- can't wait but am also v nervous...

Kate x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I've warned my team in work to ignore me next week just incase I go


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Girls,





Welcome Redberries and DWR this is a great thread and I'm sure you'll find lots of support here.


Kate...what a fright is everything OK now? Lots of luck and positive sticky vibes for your scan tomorrow     


Molly...really glad everything is going well...got everything crossed for your next scan     


Mami...What wonderful news! I am so happy for you!     2 lovely baby boys...it gives us all hope.


SD...Good luck for thursday.


Swallow...sorry you're feeling a bit up and down hon...The holiday will be a wonderful way to recharge your batteries and make you strong and healthy for your next tx.


Zoelouise...I'm sure everything will be fine and the next two weeks will fly by...sending you lots of positive sticky vibes.


AFM...Had my EC last wednesday got ten whole eggs! Had the ET yesterday...have had one put back and have 3 more on ice, which I'm really happy about as this was my last fresh cycle...so I've got five frosties which is way more than I expected.   Am a bit nervous after last time but everything went well so all I can do is try to relax and enjoy being pupo if that is at all possible.   


Lots of love to all,


Polly x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

Polly - congratulations on being PUPO    really hope 2ww goes quick   and      for a BFP on OTD. Great you have some frosties but hopefully you wont need them xxx  

Kate -          all great with your scan  xx

AuntieM - glad your enjoying your break between TX    

Zoelouise -       Glad the spotting has gone. I know its hard and I know I will probably be exactly the same as you when I get pregnant again because of our history, but try and stay positive hon, I sure everything is all great with your little one       for your 12w scan xxxx   

Gribbie - Have you told them at work about your TX then? hope they are being lovely and supportive?  

DWR -      sending you lots of      that it all goes great. Try not to worry as you are in such great hands at CRGH, they really look after you and monitor you really well, every patient is treated differently as our bodies all respond differently... hope the dummy ET goes all ok on Thursday    

   to everyone else

sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes I've told work (because I need to take time off to come down to London) - they are being great.  Giving me all the time and TLC I need.  It's only a small company and I've been here a good while so that helps.


----------



## DWR (Jun 4, 2010)

Kate Thanks, will keep this in mind and ask nearer the time. Good luck tomorrow.  Hope it is a good experience.

Polly - Good luck in your 2WW. Try & relax.

    to all
DWR xx


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello ladies - just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the welcome messages and to wish everyone good luck with the next stages of their treatment.

Sweetdreams - hope your scan goes okay tomorrow, I'll be looking out for you if I'm still there, although probably will have been and gone by the time you arrive.

Polly - sending you loads of sticky vibes and keeping everything crossed   for a lovely BFP for you! 

Kate – thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes for your scan   

DWR - good luck with your dummy ET tomorrow - you have started your journey now and here's hoping there's a BFP coming for you very soon.

Auntie M - thanks for your welcome message, and nice to hear you took some time out for you and relaxed a little.  

I know I've left a few out but thinking of you all.  Everyone seems like such nice people on here and what a lovely support for everyone.

I'm off for my scan tomorrow (day 8 of stims) so fingers crossed things are still going according to plan.  I'm currently going through the debate in my head about how many embryos to transfer (hoping & praying I have a couple of good ones).  I would feel blessed to have one child to be honest, but to be able to have two would be wonderful.  Given our ages (me 37, him 46), having twins would mean we could have our family complete but I know there are lots of risks involved with twins, so it's not something to be considered lightly.  

Anyway, must get back to the day job for a bit!
xx


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Dear all,
I promise to come back later for some proper personals as I have been really remiss at not keeping up but in the meantime can I have some reassurance from you wonderful people?

We had our follow-up appt today with Mr S. I must admit I found him rather off putting and a bit of a show off when it came to private treatments vs. NHS. He went through all the tests and everything was fine. My AHM is 18 !!! I am really shocked at this. Everything is fine with the bloods but the sperm frag tests were not back yet (nobody ever told us that it takes 14 days to come back and DH did it last week). He said that 4 ½ yrs trying is too long and there is likely to be a problem with the embies themselves (but then didn't elaborate on this!) and that they is no such thing as 'bad luck' when it comes to fertility - he has obviously never met us before! When I mentioned my mc he was dismissive because I had not seen a HB so it was obvious that in his eyes it was just not a valid pg even though it was the happiest few weeks of my life.

Then he concentrated on my fibroids and he said that CRGH have excellent pg results following fibroid removal. He said that even though we have had two failed fresh cycles (he does not count FET as a proper cycle!!) he would put us on the protocol for multiple failed cycles (3+) and literally throw the book at me with a cocktail of drugs as well as a womb biopsy. However then he noted that I had not done the 3DSIS and all hell broke loose asking me how was he supposed to diagnose me if I had not had tests done! I DID call CRGH several times last week asking about this and also being told at my ORT that one was not needed as the position of my fibroids was so clear on the 2D scan. To placate him we had to wait over 2hrs for us to be fitted in for an emergency 3D SIS as he wanted the results by lunchtime. Then I returned back to see Mr S to be told that they definitely had to be removed and I could do it privately or through the NHS but CRGH would have to be reassured that the work had been done properly (via another 3D SIS) otherwise they would refuse to start treatment.

I always knew that the fibroids were a problem so I was expecting the diagnosis but after nearly 4 hrs at CRGH today and having to take ½ off work I feel very down about the way were we pushed from pillar to post and how disorganised everything was. We are paying a lot of money just to see a man flay his arms about telling us how wonderful he is but cannot put instructions in writing so nurses can advice me to do the right tests at the right time. Goodness, they cannot even stock the right sized catheter (another reason for delays this am!).

Please tell me it is not always like this! DH was not happy after the initial consultation at being given a hand scribbled list of tests which missed out the 3DSIS and now he is fuming. If it wasn't for the success rates I think he would ask us to move to another clinic. Am I being unreasonable to feel so let down by a clinic I have always aspired to be treated at? I am so confused and unhappy about it all.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Gilly 
Sorry you weren't happy with how things were done today- to be honest I haven't had anything to do with Mr S- but i have heard people skills are not his strength, however he does have a lot of expertise and the success rates are real, 

I hope things get better for you- maybe put your concerns in writing- afterall if they can only improve if we tell them things that concern us, I have a few niggles about this last cycle- not complaining as it worked but a few new procedures/tests etc were done and we were not informed till the bill- I will be writing to them about it, 

Kate x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Polly great news about having one board and 3 in the freezer, I'm hoping it works out great for you this time around!

Red berries it is a big decision about how many. I was all set on 2 and then they convinced me to do one as its the rules. However I was 29 and had over stimmed so they did not want to risk it. As it was I got severe OHSS so luckily I had only one put in. It was the right decision although I sometimes wonder if I had 2, would one have survived the miscarriage.  However if you are really lucky you will get a good consultant on the day who will guide you but ultimatley its your decision. FYI on this FET I have just done, I did two with no questions as its pretty standard for FET 

DWR - I have been on gestone for 7 weeks now. It is tough but once you get over doing the first one it gets easier I promise. I bruised badly at first but now I hardly have any at all.  

Gilly - so sorry to hear about your day today. Mr S is also our consultant but have only seen him once and he was fine, but I think ours was relativley straight forward at the time. I have been lucky enough at CRGH but I have to say that organisational skills are simply not their strong point, some days its good some days its bad. Its hard to believe to be honest when you are paying so much but their results speak for themselves and if you do find a Dr you like stick with them throughout as they get to know you a bit better. 

Ciao for now. 

Mol


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Polly forgot to say congrats on being PUPO- thinking of you! 

Kate x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Gilly sweetie, I'm so sorry you've had such a rough day   I've only been treated at two clinics so have limited experience but I would say neither of them are particularly hot on the admin / communication side of things!

As Livity says, def put your concerns in writing - the Service Manager there is Brett R - his contact details are on the CRGH website.

Am also sad that your tx has been delayed due to the fibroids.  Hopefully you can get these done asap on the NHS, and you'll be given the all-clear to start cycling   

xoxo


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Gilly - so sorry to hear you had this experience - I feel for you. 

I know what you mean about Dr Serhal - the first time I met him he laughed at me and questioned why I was ever there because my partner and I had only been trying for a few months, but I knew something was wrong with me.  I felt really stupid but it turned out I had blocked tubes which were making it impossible for me to get pregnant.  The second time we saw him, I found him quite matter of fact, and not particularly warm, but this is his way, and unfortunately whilst he's obviously a very clever man and scientist, he's not very touchy feeling, which is what we all need going through IVF! 

I also find the clinic sometimes disorganised and chaotic, but all we can do is take comfort from the stats and know we are at a good place, and try not to take to heart some of the bedside manners we encounter which might not be sensitive or compassionate.  A lot of the other staff there are lovely including the other doctors who do the scans and all the nurses I've met have been lovely too.  It's a shame you got off to this start, but hopefully it will all go smoothly from here.


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

redberries - I had an 11th hour panic about how many embies to transfer. We were lucky to have 10 blastocysts by the time ET came up (not that we would put 10 back!! eeeeeeek!) It is a very personal thing and everyone's case is unique but I had always thought we'd put 2 back, then had a bit of a wobble about the risks. The night before ET I had a very re-assuring conversation with one of the embryologists at CRGH ( they are wonderful and very approachable BTW) who gave me the facts and success rates with 1 or 2 and we decided on 2. I also felt that if things didnt work out and we had put 1 not 2 back I might have that niggling regret. I hope that helps!

Gilly - so sorry to hear about your experience today. I havent had any dealings with Dr S (apart from one IUI he did ages ago), but it sounds like an understandably frustrating and upsetting day for you & DH. I personally cant fault CRGH with my experiences so far - apart from the sometimes long waiting times. I agree with Kate & kdb that writing in to let them know of your disappointment with your treatment today is a good idea. I have always seen Dr A and both DH & I have always found him very sensitive to our situation. I hope that your next visits are more encouraging for you. xx


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Auntie M - I think I'll be in your camp when it comes to ET.  I don't want to live with regret if I only put 1 in and it doesn't take so am more likely to go for two I think.  I really hope your FET works for you and you get your BFP xx


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

GillyD - sorry to read your post. It sounds like you have good reason to be miffed. I left Homerton for CRGH as they really were the definition of disorganised. So I can cope with the sometimes long waits. I would say that if you don't like his style, try one of the other docs. I'm under Dr A, who I really like and Dr S also gets lots of praise from ladies here. I was initially under Dr R who has now left, I found him a bit random and a bit distant too. The more senior they are it seems the less bedside manner they have left. Perhaps ask for a follow up with one of the others and see how it feels. As it's the whole team there who are getting the great results, not just the lead. Keep smiling love!

Hi everyone, and welcome to Redberries and DWR. Sorry, I'm not up to staying in touch right now, my stupid head is now making me insomniac. Too much going on, so I'd best try to get my head on the pillow before midnight and hope that I can catch up tonight.

Kate, hope you have a great scan tomorrow. 

GG xx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Kate- a big  for today.. thinking of you and that little heartbeat! 

Gilly- im sorry youve had a bad experience with CRGH... disorganised doesnt necessarily mean bad and because im a really organised (anal!) person, i find most docs unorganised  I had a weird experience with Dr S too. On day 12 of stims he phoned me to say that my lining was _not the right texture _and not to trigger until he had seen me. He made me feel devastated that i might have to cancel the cycle or ovulate and waste all the eggs. Didnt get a wink of sleep and cried... the next day he gave me an u/s and smiled and said 'great, alls fine'. All that anxiety for nothing. Then on the day of EC they were running late (!) and i started having strong ovulation pains and he decided to swap me with someone else incase i ovulated!! Massive panic. I think he's just a bit flakey sometimes... academics are sometimes but it doesnt excuse a bad bedside manner. They muddle through and so will you..even if its not the way you planned, that BFP is near 

Polly- congrats on being PUPO!

Redberries- we had a last minute doubt about number of embies but there was a clear winner in terms of quality so it was sort of fate by that point so we had one blasto transferred. Weirdly, since ive joined FF, everyone who has had two transferred is pg with one and everyone who had one transferred is also pg with one! The embryologists (who were lovely, very helpful and described my chicklets in their incubator- which is why we call them that!!) told me that the success rate for one is about 58% for my age and the success rate for two is only a few % more, not double, as you might expect. It doesnt give you twice the chance. Its all about having no regrets though isnt it? Thats the main thing 

AFM- 10 weeks today (hopefully if alls well)  and pretty sure that my sister and i heard the baby's heartbeat on the borrowed sonicaid last night. Amazing, the best sound i have ever heard. But slightly worried that maybe we were listening to s'thing else (like my bladder filling up, or bowels or my renal pulse- its quite hard!!!) and now i have a false sense of security...  My sister is sure she did (she is a doctor so i trust that i think!)... btw, you can buy a sonicaid quite cheaply its called Angel Sounds.... just a thought for everyone pg and soon to be pg  its going to be very reassuring i think  ( i hope this doesnt upset anyone or that im being insensitive, dont know how id have got to this point, whatever the outcome, without you all)

 to you all

Zo x


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Zoelouise - Congrats on being 10 weeks and hearing the heartbeat- that must have been a special moment for you - wonderful!  Thanks for your advice on  embryos - I guess I will have to see where we are at and take the advice given at the time, but honestly, I'm not sure how many times I could go through this IVF business, so my gut tells me to go for two, but we'll see.

Kate / Sweetdreams - hope your scans went well today (think they are today?)

I'm now on day 9 of stims - scan this morning went very well and doc told me I had a beautiful lining - what a compliment! Follicles getting quite big now so they think I should be in on Sunday for egg collection, but all will become clear on Friday.

Hugs & positive vibes to everyone on here today


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Can i also ask what PUPO stands for?  I'm not up on all the terminology for things yet!


----------



## marmo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Redberries

I had to ask too!

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise

Cheers M


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks for that - well congratulations to Polly then!  Lovely news! xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just a quickie to say we had the scan today and it went well- we saw a blob with a pulse and I have now been dated by Dr A as 7 weeks 1 day! It was about 11mm! C and I were really overcome, 

Mummy P- how was your scan? 

love to everyone else, 

Kate x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Livity - Woohooo on a lovely heartbeat, it is amazing  

Polly - Yaaay to being PUPO

GillyD - Sorry that your appt did not go so well  , I'm with GG and suggest another consultant  

Redberries - Welcome  

Zoe - I did chuckle  at you and your sister listening to your waterworks/bowels, instead of the bubba  


AFM - We had the best surprise ever to see two lovely heartbeats   , I'm a little cautious, which is to be expected  , but now I know, why I feel soooooo nauseous  and tired. Hence lack of post  . I hope this gives you all some hope. 

Happy 
Mummy P xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Congrats Mummy P!


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Kate ~ Yey congratulations....I have been checking my emails for a post from you all day!!! It's such fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you and Chris. Hears to a happy and healthy 8 months.

Mummyp ~ Wow, weclome to the twins club....congratulations, that's brill news.

Jenny ~ I hope all is going ok, I was pleased to see your scan was better.

Zoelouise ~ Yey 10wks today....how fantastic. How's early pregnancy treating you?

Gilly ~ Sorry you had a crap day at CRGH. I was under Dr.Serhal although only saw him once or twice. I found him a bit random and quite matter of fact and not very good at the reassurance side of things. The other girls are right though you have to trust in their results, and know that they treat everyone as individuals. I came out of there in tears a couple of times and wondered wether I should've gone to another clinic, but then you see someone else who has a good bedside manner and you feel differently. I hope your upcoming visits are a lot better for you.

Polly ~ Fantasic result on the egg front.....congrats on being pupo. Try and relax and take it easy.

Welcome to the newbies ~ You have come to the right place, I could not have got through tx without the support of the girls on here. Good luck with it all. I look forward to reading your stories.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Well I saw the twin consultant today and she told me they will induce me at 38wks so 4wks to go til I meet my little boys....yey can't wait.

Love and luck to all.
CC.x


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Evening girls

Mummy P & Kate - great news about your scans today  

Redberries & DVR - welcome to a great board, I'm fairly new here too - about to start natural cycle IVF (as have low AMH/antral follicle count) - fingers crossed that CRGH's great results come our way too!

Gilly - sorry to hear you had a stressful appt with Dr S. I've never met him but have seen him rushing in & out of the reception area looking a bit stressed with his crazy hair! I've seen Dr Kazi twice, seems nice enough although after the last time I saw her I came out feeling very negative but that's probably because she gave me the bad news about my AMH. I must say she was very patient & thorough but also didn't dress things up to be better than they are, which is probably a good thing - false hopes & all that. I agree that waiting times there are sometimes ridiculous but I like to think that's because they're so successful that everyone wants to be treated there!

 to everyone else, sorry no time for more personals I have a bath running & my new Zita West CD to listen to!

Kaz xx


----------



## redberries (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats Mummy P - what amazing news!  You must be thrilled at seeing those two little heartbeats!

Kate - great news about your scan too.

Kaz - hi there!  Yes let's hope some of the CRGH magic rubs off on us!  Good luck with everything and looking forward to hearing more from you.

I'm tucked up in bed with my growing follicles!  Nearly at the end of my stims now and looking forward to the next exciting phase.

Night night ladies xx


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

MummyP!!!! Wow! Go girl!     Two heartbeats is great news, you must be very excited   

Kate- i was checking all day hoping to hear good news from you too and there it was! So pleased for you   

I hope you are both a lot less anxious than silly old me    and can enjoy this special time 

Redberries and Wardkal- keep up that positivity    and you'll be PUPO soon!   

Hello Marmo      Not long to go till the big one.....   


AFM- not doing too badly thanks Mrs CC,    massively boosted by the sonicaid incident and 'feeling pg' now most of the time...ie exhausted! Still an habitual worrier but thats not going to change any time soon    my fingers are permanently crossed for our baby... now officially a foetus and not an embryo anymore (wow!)   

Take care all Zx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Kate - phew! I was checking in all day yesterday for a post. That is super news  Sounds like your little un is growing well with Dr A's datings. 

Mummy P - wow on the twins front congrats!

For the pregggers lot how are your symptoms? Im 7 weeks today and for the last week have had the sorest boobs and loads of visible veins. The sore boobs are disappearing a bit now, is that normal?

Mol x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Molly ~ Completley normal for the sore boobs to disappear. I remember mine being so sore then all of a sudden they just felt normal again and I panicked so much. I assumed my boobs would be sore most of the time through being pg, but apart from at first they haven't been sore at all......just big!!
Glad all is going well with your pregnancy.....how exciting!!

Morning to everyone.

CC.x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello   ,

Thank you all for your good wishes and support  

Molly - Slightly sore boobs  

Mrs CC - When is this nausea going to subside   , you noticed I said subside, as if it went completely, I would be worried that I didn't have it   

I'm loathed to take prescribed medication, I've come this far and would not want to add more drugs to my cocktail, however, work is unbearable,as I just can't get it together and all I do is feel sick  and look constipated  (as I have not told a single soul about my TX), any suggestions? I've tried ginger (everything) eating little and often and its not working  

Thanks again
Mummy P xx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey mummp, sorry I can't be much help.....I hate to tell you that I got no morning sickness!!
Although I wanted it, I wanted every symptom going to let me know I was pg, as every week I thought I wasn't.....even at 16wks....madness!!!
I was just hungry all the time...looking back I can't believe how much I ate in those first few months!!

Sorry it's so bad for you, I really hope it does subside for you soon.

CC.x


----------



## rachelbw (Oct 27, 2009)

hello ladies 

Jenny Good luck for today hun fingers crossed all goes well for you   

hope everyone else is well 

Spke to Dr S i am def going to have IUI cant wait for things to happen naturally and cant be as bad as ivf so baseline scan is 16th ish as long as the    turns up on time cant wait to see the new and improved CRGH 

Good luck to all ladies testing stimming EC and ET   and well done to all the new pregnant ladies Mrs CC you cant have long left now 

RachelBW


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say thank you for all your lovely wishes.

Yay for Kate and Mummy P and the healthy heartbeats!

Mrs CC not long now...you must be very excited!

Molly...good luck for your next scan...when is it?

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - not much to report other than the last couple of days I have felt a bit faint and shaky when I'm walking around so I need to sit down...not sure if it's the hormones...only 3 days past transfer and I don't remember feeling like this last time. Oh and I've got itchy nipples already...maybe it's just the cyclogest.

Love Polly x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi , 
Polly -You are still sounding pretty sane in the 2ww- lets hope the faint feeling is a good sign   

Mummy P - sorry you are feeling so sick- I guess that's two littleys settling, I feel a bit nauseous but not too bad but am so tired, doing nothing and still tired- its strange but comforting in some ways, am also much more sweaty than normal which is not nice,

Rachel- good luck with IUI

Molly- how are you today? 

Zoe- glad you are able to relax a bit more now,

Redberries- heres to lots of lovely mature egg follies!! 

Big hugs to everyone else,

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

hello lovely ladies

Kate - so glad all was great at your scan, its amazing seeing their tiny heartbeat lovely!!  

Mummyp - wow twins how amazing, so glad all is ok, sorry about nausea have you tried those acupressure bands you wear on both wrists?? it always helps me when feeling sick xxxx  

Zoelouise - glad you are feeling more positive about it all and hope now you can enjoy being preggiex  

redberries -       for your follies and your cycle xx

polly - hope 2ww goes quick for you   

rachel - glad you are going to do IUI hope that all goes great x

Mrs CC - wow not long till you meet your lovely boys, how exciting    

ward - enjoy your cd

swallow - hope you are feeling better hon    . Sending huge      for your OTD on sunday 

gilly - sorry to hear your apt wasnt great lots of     xx

    to everyone else 

AFM - well had a bit of surprise this morning as did an ovulation test (day 12) for me and had an LH surge so rushed off to the clinic, where they managed to squeeze me in for a scan which showed a juicy lining of  8.7mm which is great for me... 2 x main follies, 1 right 19mm,  1 x left 16mm and 6 x other smaller follies 11-13mm, gosh no wonder my ovaries have been sore and chest pains and I have been getting headaches, dont normally produce 8 follies with an IUI cycle... have been reassured though that the smaller ones wont grow big enough to get fertilised    I flipping hope not!!! It wasnt quite how I planned to spend my 37th birthday today as arrived at clinic at 9.30 and had to wait around for hours and try and get DH to get away from a very important meeting so he was with me (thought he wasnt going to quite make it in time   ) then had dIUI done at 2.30 by Dr Saab who is so lovely, I told him it was my birthday today so he said hopefully you will get a lovely birthday pressie, lets hope so   , so I am now PUPO and chilling out on the sofa with DH eating chocolates....and visualising my follies getting jiggy with our swimmers....  

lots of love
sweetdreamsxx


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Jenny ~ Yey congrats  on being pupo, fantastic news....try & stay chilled & relaxed, I'm thinking of you.
Also happy birthday, I hope it's one to remember hon.

CC.x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

happy birthday and congrats Jenny- PUPO!! 

kate xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck and   Jenny!  Enjoy those choccies xoxo   

 to all the other fab CRGH girls - I've been licking my wounds a bit lately so apologies for not participating much.  I have been reading though - great news on all the pg scans, tx progess, PUPOs and - Mrs CC - inducement dates!!!    

xoxo
kd


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Belated happy birthday Jenny. Hope you had a lovely evening. Let's hope you have a wonderful present on OTD!
Wishing everyone a great weekend , I'm off up to the midlands to see my folks.
Kaz xx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great news Jenny and Happy Bday. 

Had a tiny bit of brown spotting last night on a wipe but its gone now. It really scares
me though even though I think its ok. 

For those that have spotted or are spotting how often do you get it? I seem to get
something every week!

x


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Sweetdreams! It is a good omen im sure!      


kdb    hope you're ok hun... apologies for my massive moan via e mail    you caught me at a bad moment... am i forgiven? 


Rachel- good luck with the baseline scan   


Molly- i had a day of pale pink in knickers... nearly had kittens was so scared. I hate that moment when you first see it and your heart stops. Horrible. Perhaps they can check that you dont have a cervical weakness of any kind just a thought.... and this doesnt affect the growing baby i am told, just can be unnecessarily scary    hang on in there 


I have booking appointment today    oh my gosh. Cannot believe i am here.


lots of love to all Zx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

ZL sweetie, not at all!!  Thx for your message - sorry for not replying yet, but I am keeping an eye on you and your sonicaid news!  What is a booking appt?  Is it with a midwife??


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Jenny - Belated Happy Birthday - and what a lovely birthday surprise with your diui - congrats on being PUPO!! Wishing you a lovely relaxed 2WW hun.

Kate & MummyP - yay for your scans, lovely news. xx

kdb - Hi and hope you are ok hun. x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Jenny - Happy belated birthday and Yaaaaay for being PUPO    

Mrs CC - Wow no symptoms..I'm jealous  . At least eating is good  .

Redberries - How are those follies?  

Zoe - How did your booking appt go?  

Polly - Take it easy and keep up the fluids  

Kdb -   

Auntie M - Thank you, hope your doing ok  

24hrs,GG, GillyD, Marmo, Molly, EBC & Elvie


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry, I'm super behind everybody's story.

Jenny - belated happy birthday!

GD - We saw Dr. Serhal once. I know exactly what you mean. He reminds me of some crazy professors in my uni! very creative and clever, but typically completely lack of organizational and personal skills..... He gave me the bad news about my AMH. I didn't think he did a good job in terms of delivering the news, but I still trust his professional judgement on our treatment plan. But, if you feel that you don't trust him, you should go for the doctor you feel comfortable and confident with. I found that throughout the process, there were a lot of time, I just had to put a blind faith on the doctors. It helps that I trust their judgement and their skills.

Congrats on those being PUPO! Sending you lots of     and    


Sounds like all the pregnant ladies are doing well. So glad for you.    

 for those on stimms.

A quick AFM - I started spotting yesterday morning. Called CRGH. Nurse said that I should continue taking the progesterone until Sunday and do the test, unless there is full flow. She told me that they have seen ladies mistaken implantation bleeding with period and stop taking progesterone which then induced a miscarriage (sounds very scary....). but she reassured me that this only happens after 2 to 3 days of lower progesterone level. forgetting one dose won't have the same effect.

I'm following nurse's advice, but I know it's over. I have brown discharge throughout yesterday, the cramp feels like period pain and my boobs feel like deflated balloon.... At least, this means we can have a really relaxing holiday in Greece without worrying about potential miscarriage and have a few ouzo! and........ i'm not giving up yet.

  and kisses to everybody


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Girls,

Jenny congrats on being PUPO...and happy birthday...what a birthday present. I've got my fingers crossed for you   

Swallow...sorry...sometimes you just know, but hoping you are wrong   

Molly...if you are worried give them a call and they might book you in for a scan early to make sure everything is ok. I'm sure it's is fine though I think it's pretty common to spot...it always goes away which is the main thing.

Mummy P...hope your morning sickness is bearable...fresh ginger sliced in hot water is a good remedy.

Hi to everybody else.

Polly x


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

swallow - hon hope your wrong and spotting is not AF, quite a few girls I have heard on FF's have thought it was all over and then tested to get a BFP            the same for you tomorrow and its a lovely sticky BFP   xxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Swallow - fingers crossed   

Dumb question from me - I started my nasal spray this morning and the instruction leaflet doesn't say to breath in when you take it but the instructions from the nurse say "sniff".  What should I be doing?


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all

Gribble - I had the same question when I started. You do inhale as you spray - treat it like a decongestant. 

Another quick q from me: I'm supposed to have a Dilapan on the same day as my baseline scan this week (Tues) but it's going to be hell for me to get the whole day off work. Does anyone know if they can do the Dilapan a few days later or does t have to be before stims start? 

Thanks
bx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Zoelouise (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello lovelies   


Kdb- thanks    yes, the booking app is with midwife where they traditionally 'booked' you in to give birth at the hospital. It was weird going through it again after last time..... hopefully this is a fresh start and nothing like last time!!    I hope youre doing ok   


Swallow- hoping for the best for you... but youre right not to give up! You will get there in the end hun   


hello to everyone else!


Zx


----------



## swallow (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi All,
Thanks so much for your lovely messages and encouragements. AF became almost full flow yesterday. Still did a test this morning just to be 100% sure. It's BFN.....

I'm not ready to give up yet. Will call CRGH tomorrow to book a follow-up appointment for the time we are back from Greece and see what the doctor suggests next (we were told to try two cycles of IUI.) But, I think it will do me some good to take a bit of break. Need to somehow recharge myself emotionally to find the strength to face whatever comes next. Feel really emotionally exhausted these days......

Sorry no personal today.....

Love and kisses to everybody.
Swallow


----------



## sweetdreams73 (May 1, 2009)

swallow - so so sorry hon sending you lots and lots of       and here for you if you want to chat xxxx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Swallow - sorry to see your BFN honey, its so hard. I hope you have a relaxing battery-recharging break in Greece.     xx


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Swallow - sorry to hear about BFN. I know we havent spoken that much but from your history you havent even had to go for IVF yet so they must think you have a great chance and lots of options. Good luck with your next steps.

Gribbie - yes its defo a sniff. hope the nasal spray treats you well. 

Hope everybody else is doing well. 

Had a busy enough weekend, getting things ready before potential holiday next weekend. Got the 8 week scan on Weds and if we get the all clear we are going away for 2 weeks. Cant wait - if only we can be so lucky. 

Mol x


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news Swallow. Sending you lots of hugs & wishing you a relaxing holiday in Greece. Hope the sun shines & to get some time to recharge. Kaz xx


----------



## AuntieM (Feb 8, 2010)

Molly - lots and lots of good luck for your scan and hope you get a lovely relaxing holiday. xx

Redberries - how are you? How are the follies? Did you have your EC today? Hope all is going really well for you.    

Bella6 - Hi there! I had a dilapan done the day after my baseline scan (mainly because they ran out if time on the scan day!) so sure you dont have to have it same day. I had to wait around for about 4 hours after the procedure to then have it removed to it can take up a fair amount of time (recommend the cafe across the courtyard for yummy salads and naughty pastries!!   )

Sweetdreams - hope your 2ww is going well honey     

Gribbie - not a dumb question about the nasal spray - I had exactly the same confusion!!! Good luck with everything. 

Rachelbw - good to see you back on here hun and lots of luck for your scan on Weds

Louise - good to hear from you too hun, and best of luck at the Lister, let us know how you get on.    

Lollypop - hope your 2ww is still going ok - I always end up on Symptom Watch, even though I tell myself not too!! Good luck hun. xxx

AFM - now have my protocol and prescription from CRGH so just waiting for AF to show up week after next then away we go on the FET cycle.....going away to Scotland next weekend for 10 days so will make the downreg month go a bit quicker I hope.   

Mummyp, Kate - how are you ladies doing today? 

Big hello to all the other lovely CRGHers out there   

FET ladies - when did you start taking Clexane if you were on it? My protocol doesnt mention it. 

Auntiem.x


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

Auntie M my protocol didnt say it but I ended up taking it night of the transfer plus aisprin. Came off aisprin when spotting happened but Im still on it, gestone, prognyova and cyclogest so Im like a pharmacy! Good luck with it x


----------



## Lollypop72 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Swallow...so sorry it's such a disappointment I know...but as Molly said...because they have put you up for IUI they must think you have a pretty good chance...I know it's no consolation now but don't give up!  

Auntie M...trying my hardest not to think about it...but not really succeeding. Good luck with TX and holiday in Scotland. It'll be sure to make it go quicker.
Molly...Good luck for your scan on Wednesday    Here's hoping you can have a lovely relaxing holiday!

AFM...Not many symptoms apart from slight lightheadedness and very itchy nipples...still early days but the signs I guess are good. Back to work tomorrow...well working from home to minimise the stress levels.

Lots of hugs to everyone else  

Polly x


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear that swallow


----------



## Bella6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Auntie M. Sounds like it's going to be fun. 

Swallow, so sorry. Hope you manage to relax a bit on holiday (and enjoy the odd glass of wine..?)

bx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Swallow - Honey I am so sorry    , I hope DH & Greece can offer you a little comfort in such a difficult time


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Swallow- am vey sorry it was a BFN- hope Greek weather food and wine help you to relax and recover, 

Molly - I had 3 small bleeds 4 days apart- haven't had one since last tues though so am crossing my fingers, has yours stopped? Good luck for the scan and have a great holiday,

Polly, hope working from home keeps you calm and sane for the next few days,

Auntie M- I started clexane the day before transfer, 

Big hugs to everyone else, will catch up more tomorrow, had a lovely weekend at a friends wedding in Lincolnshire- really great day and lovely to catch up with lots of friends, 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC (Sep 11, 2008)

Morning girls,

Swallow ~ I'm so sorry it was a bfn this time round hon. Sounds like there couldn't be a better time for some greek sunshine....I hope you enjoy yourselves.

CC.x


----------



## DWR (Jun 4, 2010)

Morning all,

Swallow, I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  I hope that your holiday will give you both a break away from it all, to recharge your batteries.

xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239215.new#new


----------

